# October 2014 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st October 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD , Result
Emmylou80 , ICSI , 1st Oct , 
Leebeelo , IVF , 4th Oct , 
Max 2012 , FET , 6th Oct , 
hellibump , FET , 6th Oct , 
loftyhope, ICSI , 10th Oct , 
Lisabisa83 , , 13th Oct , 
harleyb1992 , IVF , 18th Oct , 
kelly and dinny , FET , 20th Oct , 
lilythepink , IVF , 27th Oct , 
Mazza10 , IVF , 29th Oct , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## kmj88

Yeh! I've been waiting eagerly for this thread!! Had a 3dt yesterday and OTD is 3/10
Only on day 1 and bored of waiting already!! Xx


----------



## Mertle

I'm on this horrid 2WW!!! It's such a cruel process! My OTD is the 2nd oct. I had my transfer on the 18th. Hope this board gives us lots of love, luck and support!!! xxxxx


----------



## kmj88

Hi Mertle, what stage were you embies? 
I see that you have been successful on this journey in the past - me too!!
Fingers crossed we can both get there again! Xx


----------



## Mertle

Hi kmj! My embies were x2 8 cell 3dt and no snow babies. Was really upset they didn't go to blast. I already wrote this cycle off when I has told but I have a little hope! Yes I have a beautiful baby girl from my 1st cycle. I do feel very different with this cycle. Not as stressed or anxious. But maybe that's because my 14 month old is keeping me busy! What stage were your embies?  How are you feeling? Any positive symptoms?


----------



## kmj88

We sound in the same position; I'd written this cycle off when I only had 2 fertilised eggs out of 6 collected. I think I cried for a whole day!
I had one 8 cell and one 10 cell both top graded transferred on day 3 (yesterday). Certainly no symptoms yet but a killer of a lower back ache and painful (.)(.) from the progesterone!!
This website is great for showing what is happening day by day after transfer..

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Xx

/links


----------



## Mertle

Silly me re: symptoms! You only had transfer yesterday! Sorry I didn't read it properly! Yeah our stories are very similar! I had 11 eggs collected, 8 fertilised and 2 made it on day 3.  My first cycle was 16 eggs collected, 11 fertilised and 5 made it to blast. Big difference! And my baby was a hatching blast. That's why I feel so deflated! The thought of doing this all again sickens me! But I will keep trying!! Was your first cycle better?


----------



## kmj88

Never really responded well but out of 3 ICSI cycles I've been pregnant 3 times - so 100% success rate with ICSI. Unfortunately last two cycles resulted in miscarriage. 
Because of my age (41) and response to this cycle this is definitely my last shot!! No pressure!!


----------



## Mertle

I'm sorry about your miscarriages. Hopefully this cycle will work and we will never have to go through this again!! Do you think you will test early? I must admit I'm a serial tester!! On my first cycle I tested from day 5! I don't know what I'll be like this time. On my FET I tested early but I think I'll be to scared to now!


----------



## kmj88

Haha, I'm a serial tester too!! I always seem to have Friday OTDs and start testing on the Monday!


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Ladies

Please can I join. I had a 3 day fet on Friday 19th. My OTD is 6th October.

I too tested early last time. 17 days from transfer to OTD is so long. Especially as my regular cycles are only usually 24 days. Think I will be tempted to test early again this time too. Went and bought my tests ready yesterday 

Can you add me to the list please sharry.


----------



## kmj88

Wow Max, 17 days sounds crazy! Mine is 13 days after a 3dt. The website I posted a link too earlier says that 9dp3dt there should be enough hcg to detect a pregnancy. Can't believe your clinic are at 17 days!!
Good luck and welcome to the crazy rollercaoster of the 2ww!! X


----------



## Max 2012

Hi kmj88

Yeah I don't get why 17 days either? It was the same 3 years ago too! Last time I tested at 6dp 3dt and got a bfn, but then tested at 9dp 3dt and got a bfp. I'm tempted to test this Saturday at 8dp 3dt to see if anything shows.  I am using the sane tests as last time too. First response ones, as i think the show up earlier than any others. 

Been feeling mild cramping on and off today, but not sure if its too early for implantation,  so it could be the progesterone?


----------



## kmj88

Welcome Hope84!

Max - I did one at 7dp5dt last time and was negative but positive at 9dp5dt, 
I think I'll probably start on the Monday before my OTD on the Friday!! Do you tell your DH? Mine would go mad if he found out!!


----------



## kmj88

Hilarious, this thread is going to be full of serial testers!! 

Sorry to read of your m/c's Hope84; shocking aren't they. My last two pregnancies have ended that way too. Drs say just bad luck so here's hoping this time (the final time) I can get pregnant and stay pregnant!! Xx


----------



## Roxbury1

Hi all, can I join in?!  Had a single 2dt on 17/09/2014 with OTD 01/10/2014. It's my first go so only one emby back and just got call today to say my other 3 didn't make it to blast so no frosties - was feeling gutted as had hoped for a plan b if this isn't my turn, but then thought about it some more and have now pretty much convinced myself this one's not going to work as if the other 3 all arrested at day 2 the chances are this one will have done as well. Embryologist said the one they put back was near perfect but on day 2 how much can they really see/tell?? So feeling quite demoralised today after enjoying a nice few days of naive optimism


----------



## kmj88

Hey Roxbury1, welcome to the agonising 2ww! I know it's hard but don't give up hope yet, there is no logic to this process!!
My DS was an ok quality 2dt and he's now a perfect 3 year old!! 
Try and stay positive xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi ladies

Kmj88- yeah my dh knows I am planning to test early. But if it comes up positive we  have agreed not to tell family until the otd when we will do our final test  

welcome to the other girls. Xx


----------



## Emmylou80

Hi ladies

Can I join please? I had my transfer yesterday, and now have 1 top grade fully expanded blast on board  Also got 2 frosties. OTD is 1st October.

Wishing you all lots of luck for the 2ww! 

Sharry - can you please add me?


----------



## LilaF

Hi ladies, can I join you too please!

I had 2 (not particularly good quality) day 5 blasts transferred this afternoon and going mad already so will be loopy by OTD on the 4/10.

I have no self control so sure I will be testing daily from 9dp5dt - I'm glad no one here will tut at me!!  you all sound just as bad as me!

Not feeling very positive today, feel like they were 'safe' in the lab under the watchful eye of the embryologist and now it's all down to me/luck!

Fingers crossed for you all

Lilia x x x


----------



## leebeeloo

Hello ladies.
I've flitted across to this board as my OTD is 4th October. I had two bundles transferred on Sat am - does that make me 3dp5dt or 2? I'm not too sure, ha! All I know is the wait is driving me nuts!
I found myself buying 4 hpt - I've still got well over a week before is should even start testing!
Fingers and legs crossed for all of us
Lisa

Xx


----------



## kmj88

Morning everyone and welcome *leebeeloo*, *LilaF* and *Emmylou80*

*leebeeloo* - I had mine transferred on Saturday morning too! Mine was a three day transfer but my OTD is a day before yours - it's strange how the clinics all have different rules on OTD! I'm classing transfer day as day 0, therefore today is 3dp3dt for me; yes I think that's right.

How's everyone doing hopefully not going too crazy!

AFM - I am really suffering with terrible lower back pain, I just can't get comfortable. I've never had this before and I don't suffer back pain with AF.

I'm off work today and working from home tomorrow then back to work in the office on Thursday. What's everyone else doing for the 2ww?

KJxx


----------



## LilaF

Hi all, hope you're all having a relaxed day!

KJ, I had ET yesterday and was back at work today - not ideal (and the clinic weren't happy) but I've had so many days and half days off over the past few weeks, often at very short notice, and really feel as though I've left my colleagues in the lurch at times.
Fortunately I spend a lot of my day sat down and definitely don't do anything too strenuous!  I'm hoping it will take my mind off things a bit anyway. 

One week to go until I can start testing!!!

Lila x x


----------



## Loftyhope

Please can I join this thread?!
I had my ET today (one 5day, good quality) blastocyst. My OTD is 10th October! 17 days and counting. 

EC was 5 eggs, ICSI on 4, 3 fertilised. This morning two left, one good quality blast (transferred) and the other a slow developer. We will get a call tomorrow to see if it's suitable to freeze.


----------



## kmj88

Hey Loftyhope - was just about to reply to you on the cycle thread!! 
Huge congratulations, so pleased you made it to PUPO and can join the crazy wait!!
I cannot believe how long your wait is though - 18dp5dt, that's the longest I've ever heard of!! Xx


----------



## Loftyhope

KMJ - congrats on ur PUPO too!!! I thought it seemed a long time! Am convinced they've given me the wrong date!!!


----------



## Max 2012

Hi lofty hope

My otd is 17 dp my 3dt.  ( currently on 4dp3dt). Such a long wait isn't it. Im with St Marys in Manchester. Just wondered if we were at the same place given we both have such long OTD waits 

X


----------



## Loftyhope

Max2012

Congrats on PUPO. I don't feel so bad now. I'm at St Mary's too so guess it's just their way of knowing the test is correct ?! Can't guarentee I won't test before though! 
Not sure on all these abbreviations lol 
Does that mean tomorrow I am 1dp5dt?!


----------



## Max 2012

Yes it means 1 day past 5 day transfer. Its all new to me too. Took me ages to work out what PUPO meant lol.

Like you I intend to test early.  Last time I had a bfp 9dp 3dt but when I rang them they said it could be a false positive and to test again on the date given and call them back.  To be honest I tested a few times in between and the line got stonger. I'm going to do one this weekend and see if anything shows.  I think they allow so long due to some embryos implanting later than others. But as you are a 5 day I thought they would have said 15 days till test date.

Good luck with the other embryo tomorrow.  Hope you are able to freeze it


----------



## leebeeloo

Hi ladies, how's your day waiting been? I've put myself through some traumatic times today, thinking AF was here. 3times I ran to the loo to check. I never imagined that this would be the worst part! We are completely helpless.
Anyways, I'm still counting down the days... I tested yesterday and got the expected BFN but I knew that. It was literally to make sure that the trigger wasn't present still - almost like a scientific control test! God, what am I like!!
Fingers and legs crossed for us all
Xox


----------



## Emmylou80

Leebeeloo - I keep thinking AF is here too! I've got cramps, lower back pain and my boobs are killing me. Every time I go to the loo I expect to find AF. This waiting is torture!

Loftyhope - wow that is a long time to wait for OTD! 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Mertle

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been on here much. Congratulations on all being PUPO! I'm slowly going mad! Keep thinking my period is coming and feel very hormonal and my boobs are bigger and nipples are sensitive! I think it's the side effects of those horrible pessaries or whether it's just all in my mind!!!! I wish I kept a diary from my first cycle as I can't remember how I felt! Is it too early to test Lol! I'm 6dp3dt!  If my period is coming id rather it just come now so this horrid 2ww will end! It's such a cruel process!! I'm soooo tempted to walk to boots (which is literally 2 mind away from my house!!) and buy a test or three!!!! Help!! 

Hope everyone is well and coping better than me! 
Have a good day. xxxxx


----------



## kmj88

Hi everyone sounds like we are all feeling the same and I do think unfortunately it's all down to the progesterone at this stage...

I found this website that tells you what's happening day by day after a 3dt...
So no POAS until at least 8dp3dt!!
Only a few more days!!

Xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.msg5596602#msg5596602


----------



## leebeeloo

Help!
I've just come home from work in a right state. I'm waiting for the clinic to ring me back - I've just been the loo and wiped blood stained mucus (sorry, tmi). What does this mean? I think AF is due today, so is it that? I don't know what to do, I feel completely helpless.
Lisa


----------



## kmj88

Hi Lisa! try and keep calm, if your transfer was Saturday your little one(s) should be implanting around now and many women have implantation bleeding - try and think of it as a good sign. I hope the clinic can reassure you. unless you are in full flow please try not to worry.
Xx


----------



## leebeeloo

Thank you, I am trying to be positive, but failing miserably.
Clinic rung and said (as I'm sure it's obvious), there's is nothing we can do and I should try to keep calm. They said that unless it is very heavy, I should just monitor it and keep letting them know. I asked if I should take an additional pessary, but she said that wouldn't help.

If I thought it was unbearable before, I have no words for it now.
We cling our hopes and dreams to these few little bundles and are devastated if anything threatens them. 
I wish I could hibernate!


----------



## kmj88

Oh Lisa, I'm crying with you; it brings back so many memorie and I know how much it hurts deep inside. Why don't you go to bed for a couple of hours and hopefully you'll feel a bit better when you wake up. Is it heavy like a period? 
I'm praying you are panicking for no reason. Big   Xx


----------



## Loftyhope

Lisa - I      the blood is a good sign for you.  I really hope so.  When was ET?  I pray its implantation bleed.

I've just had some not so great news    My 3rd and final embie that the lab wanted to take to day 6 to enable us to freeze didnt make it.  So from this cycle I have no 'wild cards' - this 5day transfer really is ALL OR NOTHING for this cycle.  

Not having a good day today - is it just me?!  I feel deflated despite being PUPO.  I think its the strain of the last few weeks and the uncertainty of what may and may not be round the corner! I thought I would be really upbeat and excited but somehow my mind will not allow me to get carried away.  Coping mechanisms kicking in!! I had a total meltdown earlier where I sobbed my heart out and then started panicking about my little embie not wanting to stick.  How the hell do you stay positive?! I need to toughen up!!!


----------



## Emmylou80

Loftyhope - I know exactly how you are feeling. I am currently lying in bed crying my eyes out for no reason other than I have just convinced myself this cycle hasn't worked. Since ET on Sunday I have been really positive and excited but today all I can think about is the embie hasn't stuck. Can't seem to snap out of it. How do we get through this 2ww without losing the plot?

Lisa - keeping everything crossed for you that it is implantation bleeding


----------



## kmj88

Ditto girls and for me it's the very last time with no back up frosties!
I've just taken my mood out on a shop assistant in a shoe shop - long story that I won't bore you with.
I'm going to start testing on Monday (I know that's too early) as I don't think I can wait any longer than that and per the post I added earlier at least there will be some hcg in the system if it's worked. 

Keep strong everyone xx


----------



## Loftyhope

Well after a sleep this afternoon I feel a little more positive  

Its good to hear that my 'mood' is pretty standard and I'm normal to have these ups and downs!! 

I second KMJ - Keep strong everyone! x


----------



## Loftyhope

Emmylou - I hope you are feeling a little more positive?  I am trying to keep myself sane by doing a scrap book but I just wasnt in the mood today!  After today I think I just need to take a different approach and carry on as normal (easier said than done but I'm sending myself crazy)!  I have almost given caution to the wind with tonight's attitude and what will be will be!!  Its been one extreme to the other today and sure it'll change again!!! Emotional wreck springs to mind!!! Are you at work?  I'm off on sick leave as I found the cycle really stressful (its my first) - not sure that helps in some ways! Swings and roundabouts I suppose xxx


----------



## Roxbury1

Also having a rough day! Was doing so well and was so positive until Mon when I found out we had no frosties, I've now totally convinced myself that if those 3 all perished on day 3 my little 2dt probably did too. So I'm still 7 days away from OTD with just no belief or hope it's going to work which makes the days drag so badly, I feel like I'm just waiting for the inevitable and want it over with!! Hate feeling so low!!


----------



## Loftyhope

Sharry - Please can I be added to the first page - OTD 10TH Oct. Thank you x


----------



## poppy12

Hi ladies!  

So the 2WW eh?! .... I'm Day 5 of the 'wait'!  Have had cramping at the front of my er um lady area!  But also sore in general from all the poking around so who knows what's going on in there??  My 4th ICSI - none successful before.  But this does feel a bit different? xx


----------



## kmj88

*Sharry* - can I be added too please? ICSI OTD 3/10/14

Thx xx


----------



## kmj88

Maybe there's something in the air today ladies.
Hope we all get a good nights sleep and wake up feeling a bit more positive!! 

Welcome Poppy12 xx


----------



## poppy12

Thanks for the welcome - much appreciated as this is a rather overwhelming journey at times!  Can i just ask ... where have others felt cramps?  Just trying to get my head around this feeling?  IN the meantime, I'm hitting the sack - phew another day ticked off from the hideous 2WW!

Good luck to everyone and stay positive! xx


----------



## kmj88

Poppy12 - I have learnt that wherever you have a cramp or a weird feeling there will always be someone else with the same symptom... The list is endless and everything seems to be normal unfortunately! Everything can also mean you are pregnant and also mean you aren't - it's part of the cruel process that is fertility treatment!! I've been pregnant 3 times through ICSI (sadly only 1 child) and each time has been different. 
Try not to focus on the symptoms and just think of ways to get through the 2ww - easier said than done I know - I'm on google most of the day looking up something or other to do with getting pregnant or being pregnant!! 

What day did you have your transfer - was it a 3 day embie or 5 day blast??
Fingers crossed it's 4th time lucky for you and me!!

Me and my DH are both convinced that if this has worked then it'll be twins!! I'm not sure I'd cope but rather 2 than none!! 

Xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Ladies

Leebeeloo-hope you are ok and that its just implantation spotting.  

Lofty hope-sorry to hear that the embryo didnt make it to freeze.  Fingers crossed the ones you have transferred stick for you. 

So now on 5dp 3dt (6 tomorrow - feels better to remind myself of that lol) I too have had the cramps since day 2 and have the sore boobs. And yes the constant visits to the loo at work today to check if af had arrived.

I feel very irritable and have been waking up in the night alot which is not like me at all as I love my sleep. And now I am starting with a sore throat  .

So I'm planning on testing on Saturday which will make me 8dp3dt. Ive got the first response tests which are supposed to be able to show up 6 days earlier than af due. I used them last time at 9dp3dt and got a positive so thought I would stick with what i know. 

xx


----------



## leebeeloo

Hi lofty, ET was Saturday. It has stopped, thankfully but as it was' fresh' I have no idea what could be causing it.
I'm sorry about your little one that didn't make it to frosty. I hope things work out for you.
I've been in bed for 4 hrs now and can't sleep. I keep wanting to test, but don't want the news either way as if bfp then I'd be worried it's CP. I'll wait until the weekend I think, even though my OTD isn't until 4/10. 
The boards seem much more negative today - maybe there's something in the air?.
Fingers and legs crossed for us all, and thank you all for your support. I don't know what I would do without it as DH went to work yesterday - he works away and won't be home until 7/10. I have to go clinic for OTD on my own. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## Max 2012

Leebeeloo-that's great news it has stopped.  Fingers crossed everything will go smoothly for you now. So tomorrow will you be 5dp 5dt? Good luck with your testing this weekend. I will be joining you lol. X


----------



## leebeeloo

Morning
Well they're was more bleeding over night, but not as fresh (sorry TMI). I honestly don't know what to think - so I'm not going to. 
Will test on Saturday morning and see where we are then.


----------



## kmj88

Morning leebeeloo, it really does sound like implantation bleeding, so fingers crossed all is well. Hope you have a restful, less stressful day today.

Xx


----------



## Mertle

Hi ladies. Sounds like we all had a bad day yesterday. Leebeeloo.. It definitely sounds like implantation bleeding. Try and have a relaxing day. But I know the uncertainty can make you even more stressed. It's such a cruel process we all have to go through. 

Well I have to confess my serial testing has started!! Am I really the first! I tested twice yesterday afternoon and this morning and got a positive result for all on a first response HPT. I'm only 7dp3dt so I know it's very early so I'm not getting too excited yet. But I do have a little bit of hope which is what I need! 

Hope everyone has a better day. xxx


----------



## kmj88

Wow Mertle i can see why you have some hope - to get a BFP in the afternoon would suggest quite high levels at this stage - twins??
I'm very excited for you, although will also not get too carried away for you! I'm assuming you will now be testing every day until October 2nd?!
I haven't started to test yet as I'm only 5dp3dt so very unlikely that implantation is even complete yet. I have Monday set in my mind for 1st test - it would have been Sunday but as DH would go mad if he knew I will have to wait until a day that he's gone to work; might be a bit obvious if I'm in the en-suite POAS!!

I've woken up this morning thinking that it hasn't worked. I've been quietly confident up to now that it will work (because of our 100% pregnancy success rate at ICSI) but I'm feeling nothing - no symptoms and no 'knowing feelings'! 
I guess it will be what it will be and no amount of worrying will change that. In a way I don't mind what the outcome is, I just want to draw a line under the whole process and move on.

xx


----------



## Mertle

Haha! You got it!! Of course I'll be testing everyday! It's 2 for one on first response twin packs at the moment in super drug. I will get  a CBD today to do over the weekend if I have the will power not to use it sooner!!! Twins....?? I thought that too but that is another long wait to find out!!! My husband has already said- you've been worrying about a negative result but now you have a positive result you still can't be happy as now you are worrying about what the scan will show or not show!! Sums me up perfectly!! 

I felt exactly the same as you yesterday kmj88 and just thought what will be will be. That's why I had to test!  Your strength and wise words always make me smile! I can tell you are a very strong and brave lady. I truly hope you get a positive result as you deserve it. Hope you have a good day. xx


----------



## Emmylou80

Loftyhope - I am trying to be more positive today but I have got such strong AF type cramps and back pain I can't believe that AF isn't going to appear any minute. This is definitely the hardest part, give me the injections any day! I am not working at the moment. We got the referral to our clinic just as I finished a temporary contract and DH and I decided that it wouldn't be a good idea to start a new job at the same time as going through this. How are you feeling today? X x

Leebeeloo - I know it is easier said than done, but try not to worry too much. It does sound like implantation bleeding. Keeping everything crossed for you. X x

Good morning to everyone else, hope you all have a better day today x x


----------



## poppy12

Howdy everyone!  And another day down woo hoo!

Hi Kmj88!  Thanks for the info – I know I’m driving myself mad and I should not over-think … but so so hard!  Trying to plan a few more things to do as realise I’ve not planned other than ‘D-Day’!  I had a transfer last sat (20.9.14) and day 5 blastocysts put back in!  

Massive congrats on your baby kmj88 and really hope this time works for you too!

Leebeeloo – sounds like implantation bleeding – FINGERS CROSSED for you! X

Max 2012 – I’m really irritable too!  Could be the stress or the fact that our bodies are unconsciously shouting at people to keep away from us at the mo! Lol.  AND I also have a sore throat .. in fact I keep nearly losing my voice – what’s that about eh?!  Might be the amount of milk I’m drinking which could be restricting my throat (advised that milk helps to strengthen the uterus)?  I’m not even talking that much as feel anti-social at mo lol?  Or another symptom of stress.  The body is a weird and wonderful thing!  I think we’re on the same timescales – I’m day 6 post ET

Everyone – sending you masses of positive thoughts and fingers and toes crossed for us all!  Can I also ask please – what the terms mean?:  OTD?  AF? xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Ladies

Mertle -OMG  can't believe you got a positive 7dp 3dt. Thats fantastic news! Congratulations!  I'm 7dp 3dt tomorrow.  I had planned to test Saturday but now you are making me change my mind. Umm what to do. I also have first response tests too. The two pack were on offer in Tesco for £6.50 so got 2 packs. But i only had one put back so if its twins that maybe why you have a positive?  

Leebeeloo-i have my fingers crossed for you.  Try to stay positive even though I know it is hard to do.

poppy12- Dont feel as bad today.  I actually feel  a bit like I have butterflies in my tummy in a good excited way. Dont know why as I am stuck in work till 5 lol.

hope everyone else is hanging on there. Not much longer to go now.


----------



## kmj88

Poppy12 - OTD = official test date. AF = Aunt Flow (period)

I've just been to Superdrug and bought two packs of the first response twin packs that were on offer; thanks for the tip off Mertle! I'm so jealous that you are all a couple of days ahead of me and my 7dp3dt will be on Saturday when I won't be able to do it!!

I'm at work and just can't concentrate! I've got a budget presentation to put together for a meeting tomorrow and nothing is coming.... move away from the internet!! 

xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi Ladies I just wanted to quickly pop on and introduce myself.

I am 1dp2dt.  I had only 2 collected on Monday and while both were mature, only one fertilised.  The embryologist seemed to be THRILLED with it, but she might be equally thrilled with egg sandwiches and cats for all I know.  

She graded it as a B however as it was a 6 cell and not a 4.  I think that Eggie is clearly a genius and advanced in all ways.  I am talking to Eggie - Normal or Nutjob?    (On my last go I had two transferred and talked to them both too!  So I do have form)

Anyway Eggie and I are back at work today.  BOooOOOoooOOoo.  

Is there a prize for early POAS'ers?  I did one this morning.  I KNOW its too early but I got some very cheapy internet ones and wanted to see if it would pick up the trigger.  It should have, but came up as negative.... Is anyone testing out the trigger?  I dont think I will I just thought this was odd.  

Anyhoo I will read back over everything tonight.  Chat soon


----------



## poppy12

Aha! thanks kmj88 - now I understand the acronyms .. so what's all the 'dp', 'dt' stuff?  I need to invest in a IVF-talk dictionary - maybe something to occupy myself on this loooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnng 2WW!

Jelliebabe - Welcome!  And you've already cheered me up with your humour!

Here's a little saying to keep us going regarding the art of 'worry' - "yesterday was history, tomorrow is a mystery, but today is a gift and that is why it is called the 'present' ... in the words of Kung-Fu Panda!lol! Guess it means to just embrace the present day - which normally I can do but the 2WW is testing in so many ways.  Ok so in that case, maybe I need to be grateful for getting to this stage and TRY not to fret about tomorrow (other than it's another day down).  

Cor - I'm being a bit philosophical today - it's been a better day and who knows what tomorrow may bring.
Lots of positive thoughts to you and those amazing embies out there x


----------



## kmj88

Welcome Jelliebabe and thank you for making me laugh (specifically about the emryologist liking egg sandwiches and cats)!
I have a wonderfully low AMH just like you! My clinic were also thrilled that i got two embryo's to put back as they weren't expecting any (what with my age and AMH levels). This is absolutly the last time for us for those very reasons (oh and the fact that it costs almost £6k a time!!

Yes I think you may win the prize for early POAS!! Strange that it didn't pick up the trigger but I think those internet cheapies are a bit rubbish - I had a large batch of them last cycle and despite being pregnant for 8 weeks don't think I ever saw a positive on them!!

haha we posted at the same time poppy12.

lesson number 2 commencing...

dp = 'days past' as in number of days past the transfer day. My ET (embryo transfer) was on Saturday so today i am 5dp
dt = 'day transfer' as in the age of the embryo on the day you had it transfered. mine were 3 day embies so I'm a 3dt

Therefore today i am 5dp3dt !! Simples!! (when you know how) xx

xx


----------



## Goldrush

Hi ladies , can I join in ? 

I had my transfer today (frozen) . It thankfully went well. I had to wait another hour as my bladder was not full . I had to be scanned twice to wait till it was full ! The doctor and nurse were lovely but I felt so silly! I got there in the end though. Have just got home and am resting in bed x sending everyone baby dust xx


----------



## poppy12

Why thank you kmj88!  So I am .... drum roll .... here goes .... 6dp5dt (transfer was Saturday and embies were 5-day blastocyst).  Got it! love this forum and the wealth of knowledge!


----------



## leebeeloo

Thank you thank you thank you thank you xxxx you all keep me sane!
Ooh, I thought I was 5dp5dt today (et sat)... Am I calculating it wrong?
I tested out the trigger (cos I'm a scientist and wanted a control test!)... 
As for the bleeding - I had one over night and one at lunch time, but it's a bit brown and old(ish) (so sorry,tmi), so I have no idea. I am scared to keep any hope now!
Anyways, once again, thank you for your words of support. They mean a lot xxxx


----------



## kmj88

Hi leebeeloo and poppy12 - a Saturday transfer means today is 5dp - all three of us had a Saturday transfer. Poppy - the day of the transfer is zero so day 1 is Sunday for us hence today is day 5.... 

Leebeeloo - if the blood is brown it really  does sound like implantation which means there should be some hcg appearing soon!!

I've got 5 hpt in my bedside drawer just calling my name.... I might have to sneak one into the bathroom on Sunday morning!! 

I do feel so much more light hearted since joining this thread - my turn to say thank you to everyone!! Xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Leebeeloo - how long did it take fuyr the trigger to dissapear?


----------



## leebeeloo

I had gonasi 5000 on Thursday 11th, EC on Saturday 13th, ET on Saturday 20th and I tested on Monday (11 days later than trigger) and got a negative result. 
Hope this helps you, Jellie
Ahhh, I thought I was 5dp5dt... Least I'm not going mad.
No fresh blood to report. Still not dating to dream though
Xx 

Wait up - got that wrong! I had EC on Monday!! Then ET on the sat. My brain is cabbaged!! Sorry x


----------



## leebeeloo

I'm useless!! EC was on 15th, ET was 20 th and Gonasi trigger was 36 hours before EC... I thought it was a Thursday but that doesn't seem to work out! Just goes to show how much this process messes with your head!


----------



## Max 2012

I feel soooo tired tonight and sickly too. Since late this afternoon i just feel like i have no energy and back to feeling irritable again. Also had more light cramps again tonight. Still deciding whether to test in the morning or not? Xxx


----------



## kmj88

Ooh I would Max2012! You'll be 7dp5dt won't you?? 
Xx


----------



## Max 2012

Kmj88- Im 7dp 3dt today.  Just done a test now and its a bfn. I know I tested early and there is still time for a positive in the next few days but feel a little sad.  At least I don't work Fridays so have 3 days to chill at home. Hubby just brought me a nice brew in bed ( think he was a bit gutted at the result but he told me to test Sunday again, but I said i will do it again tommorrow) and has now gone off to work and now my 2 year old boy has just climbed into bed with me for a nice cuddle which makes me feel happier 

Planning on taking one every morning now and then if nothing by monday then I will start to loose hope I think. Last time I did one at 6dp 3dt and got a negative and then did it again at 9dp3dt and it was positive so I thought I would try in between this time at 7dp3dt. Im hoping something shows by Sunday though as that would be my 9dp 3dt this time.

Any one else planning any tests this weekend?

Oh and when I opened the test boxes I had a voucher on my leaflets for £1 off next purchase. Cut those out ready to take to superdrug tomorrow to get stocked up for my serial testing lol.

Hope everyone else is great


----------



## poppy12

Just when I thought I'd got my head around my 'dp'  I now realise that today I'm 6-days after transfer (not yesterday) .. so it makes me .... 6dp5dt today!  Sorry if I confused anyone in my state of confusion! x

Max2012 - sorry to hear you had a negative result this morning, but would it show up at this early stage - I don't know?  As you said, you've tested early before with a negative result and then go on to have a positive result later on ... so hold onto that!  


Hope everyone is well out there and has a good day!  Roll on the weekend! xx
I don't think I'm testing this weekend or early .. need a bit more time to prepare myself I think (although I may well change my mind! lol).


----------



## carpedea

Hi girls

I've been following this thread as I feel like my cycle is more in tune with you guys. Technically my OTD is on the 29th September, but I am 6dp5dt today which seems to be like a lot of you guys. i wonder why my clinic is asking me to test dead on 14 post EC? what did yours say?

Anyway, I hope you don;t mind if I stick around and moan a bit with you all? I was so tempted to test this morning, DH stopped me, as i tried to put my dressing gown on to go downstairs and grab a test, he mumbled "don't do it"

I've been feeling like AF it's coming petty much for the last 6 days, to the point that i nearly convinced myself it didn't work yesterday. Up until a couple of days ago I had sharp pains randomly, since yesterday I just feel a pressure. I had a 5 day transfer 2 embryos that were "early blasts" which made me nervous in the first place.

I hope everyone has a fab day  and baby vibes to you all xx

Andreea


----------



## kmj88

Happy Friday everyone!! 

Welcome carpedea and well done for resisting!!
It sounds like your clinic are very unusual to say 14 days post EC - however they are probably the most accurate according to my guide (you'll get sick of me referring to that)!!

Max2012 - ahhh silly me - I thought you were a 5dt. Nothing would have shown up today so don't give up hope according to my 'what happens after ET' guide, hcg will only start to be secreted from 8dp3dt; so you've still got everything to play for!!

That guide is the only thing stopping me from testing as I'm only on 6dp3dt today so I know that the absolute earliest anythig would show is sunday and that's only if i'm having twins as I don't think it would be strong enough to detect on Sunday with a singleton.

You are lucky to have a snuggle with your DS (darling son Poppy12!) - mine doesn't do cuddles or kisses - i have to pretend t play fight him and just hang on a bit longer and pretend its a cuddle!!

Poppy12 - ah you are the day 5 transfer - that means (according to my guide) that today (6dp5dt) hcg sould start to enter your bloodstream! I wish i had your willpower! I had a conversation/debate with DH this morning about early testing and he was still adament that it wasn't going to happen! I said (in half jest) that I'd just do it and wouldn't tell him! So that way I've been honest, right?! 

xx


----------



## carpedea

Hi Kmj88

I have a guide too but this morning I nearly lost my willpower! It's weird I desperately want to test but at the same time I don't want to. As it keeps me PUPO if that makes sense. My DH is also adamant that i should not think about testing until it's due...may crack this weekend...

Overthinking alert. So i am feeling slightly belly icky this morning like a have lump in my throat but could be my imagination!

Hope everyone has an easy day. 
xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Carpedea - my clinic do a blood test bang on day 14 too - You are NOT alone!


----------



## carpedea

Jelliebabe I wish they did a blood test first but no! They asked me to do a hpt and then if positive to call in for my blood test. i wish I could just go to blood so they have to tell me....the suspense of waiting for the line to come up is what will be killing me....


----------



## kmj88

My clinic doesn't ever do a blood test - boohoo  
It's all down to the pee! I wonder if that's why your clinic's test on day 14 after EC - as blood tests are much more sensitive to lower levels so can be detected earlier I guess??

Either way, the wait is agony!!

xx


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Ladies


Please can I join you in your wait. I had FET on Weds 24/9 and OTD is Mon 6/10


Good luck everyone ... don't forget we are all PUPO ... Stay positive and stay aware from the pee sticks 


Cat x


----------



## Loftyhope

Well I'm 3dp5dt today. I know it's way too early but did my first POAS today! BFN so at least I know my trigger shot is no longer in my system. Will try not to test for at least afew days now. Just got no symptoms wat so ever :-( x


----------



## kmj88

Welcome to the crazy wait Cat_77!!

Loftyhope - no symptoms here either - perhaps my twins are buried so deep in that lovely thick lining that I can't feel a thing! 

Ho hum - at least it's nearly the weekend!! 

xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi to the new ladies joining this chat

Same as yesterday I have been feeling sickly and really weak and tired since this afternoon. I dont know whether its a good sign or just the sign of stress and worry. I guess I will soon know. 

Leebeeloo -has the bleeding now stopped?  Hope you are ok  

Mertle -have you done another test today or will you just wait till your OTD to do another?

Kmj88-ha ha yeah I know I prob tested too early today but yesterday I just felt different and with Mertle having a bfp 7dp3dt I just couldn't help myself.

Xx


----------



## Mertle

Hi max! I've been getting positive tests since Wednesday and I was 6dp3dt. And of course I've been testing everyday! I got a positive on CBD 1-2 wks yesterday and that was 7dp. I don't know why it's showing so early but I still won't be happy until thurs which is my OTD! With my first pregnancy I got a BFP at 6dp5dt so I may just have more hcg!!!  I really wouldn't compare yourself with me as everyone is different. Some people don't get their BFP until after their OTD! So there is still a lot of hope for you. 

Hope everyone is having a nice evening. xxx


----------



## leebeeloo

Hi, no it hasn't. I can't get my hopes up now. I'm going to test in the am but I don't know why.
I almost feel like I want this to end now.


----------



## kmj88

Really sorry that you are having a rough time leebeeloo. Sending you big  

Mertle - forget the twins you must be producing hcg for triplets!!

I'll be 7dp3dt tomorrow and I'm so desperate to join the POAS gang; perhaps I should be grateful that DH will be around at the weekend so that I have to wait until Monday - I guess 9dp3dt will give me a better idea.
We have a busy weekend planned so hopefully that will take my mind off it  . Yeh right!!

Xx


----------



## Graper1

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are enjoying the weekend. 

May I join you? Am 2dp2dt with OTD 8 Oct - already starting to wonder how the hell can the 2ww passes quicker? 

Fingers crossed for the early testers. I am not that brave, though I got a feeling that I may get brought down!!

Anybody feeling cramp in the lower tummy  ?

x


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi Everyone!!  Finally sorted out my internet access so could join the site as opposed to just read it on my phone!

I am on a 2ww - have been lurking long enough to know that I'm 7dp2dt and pupo!!.  Apart from that I feel a complete novice, out of my depth and wishing these two weeks would hurry up and finish so that I can poas on the 3rd October and hopefully get the news I am waiting for.....  I obviously haven't wasted the last month as I can now speak abbreviation!!

I'd love to have my name up on the board at the start of this listing so I can see how many comrades there are... 

I have taken the solo route of IVF / ICSI with sperm donor as mr right didn't turn up, and this is my first IVF at the grand age of 40.  My one little fighting embryo didn't let me have an easy ride of IVF... the scan at day 8 and 10 was the doc asking if I want to cancel as there are so few follicles (with the no so cheerful prediction that he didn't expect next month to produce any different results)... at EC - I was ecstatic to have 6 follicles when I went in - but the doc could only get to three of them.... 2 eggs.... 1 fertilised to a really good quality apparently according to the embryologist and i'm hoping to God it sticks and the 4 cells are now whatever size day 7 plus 2 would be.....

I'm trying not to over think the symptoms.... but AF is expected by me at least 3 times a day as omg I think its just arrived, I have more cramps than I had a week ago, no implantation bleeding, boobs aren't as sore, I'm bloated and everything else everyone writes about that may or may not be a good or bad sign.  Its driving me up the wall 

Anyway that's me.... hope everyone is well tonight 

xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Graper my little cycle bud!  Good to see you on here!  Lol I peed on a stick yesterday!  Just for experimentation you understand.  I wanted to see if the trigger was there but test want sensitive enough I guess!  

Izzy - seven days past a two day transfer, your embryo sound be implanting about now!  That could explain the cramps. I don't think most people get implantation bleeding to be fair so don't rely on it.

I've been watching a really sad film tonight when I suddenly remembered!  Laughter is supposed to help in 2ww with implantation rates!  That's It from tomorrow its funnies all the way for me!


----------



## Izzyblue

Thanks Jelliebabe.... are implanting cramps ;likely to be low down or closer to the ribs... Had it low down for most of week, but now feel like its at the top of my tummy - almost like hunger pangs?

comedy all the way


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Graper and Izzyblue welcome to the madness lol. 

Yes I have been constantly checking to see if af has arrived and have been having cramps since 2dp3dt.

Mertle-wow that is an early positive result. But great news for you. 

Leebeeloo-sorry to hear things haven't been good. It's still a week away until your official test date so you never know. I have a friend who is now 22 weeks but she bled alot on and off through the first 14 weeks and everything was fine. 
It just seems early after your transfer that you started to bleed. To be honest im not sure what day my af would be due to arrive now. I haven't had af since 14th August due to long frozen cycle that went on longer than it should have with the down regging due to lining problems. 

Will do another test in the morning to see if anything show.

Good luck to all those testing in the morning.  X


----------



## leebeeloo

Morning ladies. Just wanted you to know I'm going to be dropping off the board as AF arrived this morning, despite cyclogest pessaries. I'm heart broken.
Fingers and legs crossed for you all.
Xxx


----------



## kmj88

Really sorry to hear that leebeeloo. Look after yourself xx


----------



## nurse_natty

Hi please add me to this group.

I am 3dp5dt.

Getting cabin fever and feeling like I am going a bit nuts waiting. I took this week off work which was a good idea but I have not been keeping myself busy enough.....too much  thinking!
I felt so happy and positive on ET day but it know just feels a bit surreal and completely out of our hands. I hope I'm not alone in this.
I want to be positive about the outcome and have been but doubt has been creeping in almost to prepare me for the worst.
So I am going back to my daily meditation that I stopped doing only a few days ago and I'm meeting a friend for lunch today.
I'm back to work on Monday which will help with keeping my mind busy.

Thanks I wish everyone on here all the best


----------



## Goldrush

Hi ladies x 

I'm 2dp5dt . After the transfer I was all smiles ! But I keep changing from being positive one minute then something negative creeps in! My is 6 oct ! Feel much calmer than my first time . I woke feeling really lethargic and heavy headed this morning . I know it's probably too soon to have any symptoms . But I feel exhausted . It's all probably catching up with me . Wishing everyone the best of luck x


----------



## Reg1104

Hi ladies can I join please. Desperate for advice

I'm 10dp5dt. Due to test on Tuesday (30th) but stupidly tested early this morning and bfn I am absolutely gutted. Can't stop crying. Does anyone know of anyone getting a bfn so late that could change to Bfp. It's our first cycle and I was convinced it had worked xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? Today I had a 5AA blast transfered. Now the excruciating wait begins.

How are you all doing?

Reg1104 sorry to hear of your BFN. What kind of test did you use? As you have tested quite early there should still be a chance of a BFP on Tuesday x


----------



## kmj88

Welcome to all the new names! Sorry just quick one as on mobile...

Reg1104 - I can't remember what dates I was in my last cycle but I know I had a bfn on the Monday (OTD was the Friday) and by the Wednesday it had turned to BFP. 
Don't give up hope just yet. Easier said than done I know but try and stay strong for a few more days.

Xx


----------



## LilaF

Hi ladies

After some advice as going crazy! 
I'm 5dp5dt today and stupidly tested on a FR this morning and got a BFP (1st time in my life!!). Now I just don't know what to think as it's so early so surely it's the trigger shot??  
I had my trigger shot 11.5 days ago.

Arghhh I wish I hadn't tested so early now!!!  

I guess I just have to keep testing and see which direction it goes but does anyone know how long it takes for the trigger shot to get out of your system?

Hope you're all ok, reg1104 - try not to lose all hope, a friend of mine didn't get a BFP until the day AFTER her OTD!

Lila x x


----------



## kmj88

Hi lilaF, I don't know from experience but I've read that it takes between 10 & 14 days and obviously depends on what dose you had? 
Keeping my fingers crossed that it's a real BFP for you xx


----------



## LilaF

Ahh so probably still the trigger shot then as I had 10 000 units.

Will have to test every day now! Off out to by more tests!

Thanks for the reply

Lila x


----------



## Max 2012

Hi to the new ladies

I tested again this morning at 8dp 3dt and still have a bfn. Af hasn't shown yet so still hoping for a positive in the next few days. I know its still early but I usually only have short cycles so considering I stopped my down reg injections 11 days ago and no af I am still hopeful.

LilaF Congratulations on your early bfp. That's great news!  I had a frozen transfer so no trigger shot for me this time. But on my freash cycle last time it had gone from my system at 6fp3dt. Mertle on here also had an early positive so it is possible.  I guess everyone is different on the date that there is enough hcg to detect. 

Leebeeloo-sorry to hear your af turned up. Hope you are ok. 

xx


----------



## Mel01c

Hi ladies,  can i please join in? 

I had 2 5 day blastocysts transferred this morning and am due to test on Tuesday 7th Oct. This is our 1st IVF cycle.

xxxxx


----------



## poppy12

Hi lovely ladies , including all the new cycle buddies!

Apologies for the silence over the last 24 hours ... it's been weird.  I was shattered yesterday so just chilled all evening and went to bed at 9pm!  I had a lot of tenderness in my lower abdomen - more like near my pubic bone  (anyone else get pains there?) and a bad headache in the evening.  I then woke up in the middle of the night with strong cramping and then this morning ... no spotting but also no AF, which I thought might be the case.  I am VERY cautiously optimistic at the moment, but also dreading 'D'day' (OTD 2.10.14).  God this is gruelling.  

Really feel for everyone out there.  This is our fourth cycle (previous 3 were negative) so there's a lot riding on this and I just don't know how i'll cope if this cycle doesn't end in pregnancy and our long awaited baby/babies.  But at the mo I'm feeling positive and trying to keep focused xxx

Sending you all lots of positive embryo-sticking vibes


----------



## Graper1

Hi ladies 

Leebeeloo - so sorry. This is so cruel isn't it?

Jelliebabe - good to see you! No need to explain the testing - I am not judging haha. 

Izzy - there seems to be 3 ladies so far are 2dt and with 1 embie, you, Jelliebabe and me! Let's hold hands and hope our little sticky beans doing well and boost the success rate of 2dts!!

Reg and Max - there is still hope. Don't give up just yet. 

Hope everyone else are all well, and welcome the new ladies. 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend. 

X


----------



## Graper1

Lila - a cautious congrats to you. Hope it is real BFP.


----------



## Izzyblue

Evening all!
Realised my symptoms that I thought was cramping high up by the top of the tummy might have actually been trapped wind!  Now I've realised that - I don't seem to have any symptoms at all - sore boobs have stopped - have been tired today, but that is probably a normal weekend reaction.  8dp2dt and testing 3rd Oct.  Too scared to think about doing an early test as I couldn't stand the answer being right / wrong / not knowing and having to retest on 3rd anyway.  I feel positive - I don't think I want the positive feeling to ever stop....  What happens when you stop taking the crinone - does that make AF arrive (if it hasn't already?)

Like the idea of a cheerleading squad of the 2 day transfers of 1 embryo of Jelliebean, Graper and I... (and anyone else!!).  We can do it!!!

Natty - hope you survive your cabin fever!
Reg - good luck - stay positive and hoping for a result on Tuesday for you!
Lila - Good luck and fingers crossed for continued congratulations  
Mel - hope you are feeling ok and recovered from this mornings transfer!
Poppy - hope its a sticker 

I am currently in a travel lodge in the midlands - 200 miles from home..  On a weekend course of hypnotherapy.  Thought it was a good idea to attend it - this is my fourth weekend of it - find it generally relaxing and great fun so thought it would take my mind off everything for a couple of days.... Knackered though  A bit of self doubt is creeping in... Querying whether I may or may not be pregnant.  Been crashed out in my room since about 5pm - lying on top of bed with radio on, either dozing, surfing the net or TV! Less than a week to go I suppose....

Hang on in there everyone... keep thinking sticky thoughts!! 

xx


----------



## Izzyblue

wow - a true story to pass some minutes til OTD!
Just speaking to my Aunty who in the early 1970's was desperate for a baby with my uncle.  Fibroids were the problem.  I was telling her what my experience has been like and she then told me her story.
The plan in 1971 ish was that my uncle would be at the hospital ready to give a sample on request.  The hospital team came together - and opened her up through her tummy to look for eggs.  Sadly there weren't any there.  However if there had been - they would have been mixed with my uncles sperm - and then put inside a bunny rabbit (yes a real living rabbit!) to fertilise before going back in her.... 
It was the early days of IVF.... glad its moved on!!


----------



## Max 2012

Evening to you all

Went and stocked up on my bogof first response kits from superdrug today. I'm so hoping for a bfp in the morning as this will be the same stage as last time that I got my bfp, so if its negative I think I will start to loose hope. I know that there is a chance that it could have implanted later this time but just got it in my head that if things are not going the same as last time that it won't have worked. 

Anyway I have been feeling really tired again today and still have the cramps but also this evening been having twinges not painful just noticeable. Didn't sleep very well last night at all (which probably explains my tiredness lol). 

I have been trying to read on line today how soon af will arrive if embryo dosnt implant and it seemed to come across alot of stories where by af only came after bfn and all medicated support was stopped rather than ladies just knowing it hadnt worked through having their af before OTD?

Gosh Poppy-your fourth cycle.  Fingers crossed for you. Ive found it hard only doing 1 cycle so you must be so really feeling the emotions! 

Hope everyone is good! 

X


----------



## Izzyblue

Good luck Max xx  Hope you get a BFP tomorrow...   Looks like it would be onger than a 2ww if its 19th - 6th Oct?  Why would that be?


----------



## kmj88

Fingers crossed Max!

Izzyblue - def glad it's moved on from the 70's - it kind of sounds incomprehensible doesn't it, yet it wasn't really that long ago!

To all the 2dt's out there; my. DS was as a result of a 2dt - he's three now and pretty damn near perfect!! 

Poppy - 4th time lucky, you deserve it. This is my 5th cycle and each one is as hard as the other just in different ways. 
If I get another BFP I won't be able to relax or be happy as my last two ended in miscarriage. 

Sorry for lack of personals - I have the worst headache tonight, so going to shut my eyes and hope I can sleep it off.

Sleep tight everyone and positive thoughts for tomorrow xx


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks Izzyblue and kmj88.  Will keep you posted on tomorrow's result!

Yeah I'm at St Marys in Manchester and after speaking with others it seems they give everyone a 17 day wait until OTD. Supose they just want to make sure before advising to stop the medication.  They won't accept results until that day either.  I rang earlier with my bfp early last time and they said I just had to call back on the date I was given. 

Hope your headache eases off kmj88.


----------



## poppy12

Howdy peeps!

Izzyblue - your aunty's story has cheered me up (...and slightly scared me!!).  It does put everything in perspective= that we're all so unlucky to be in this situation of relying on IVF ... BUT it's amazing how advanced IVF is now - and I reckon it's got loads me developments to make yet!

Max2012 - thanks for your comment, it's really appreciated as it has been so tough ... yes the more cycles I go through the harder it seems to get emotionally and also physically.  On more meds this times than I've ever been before so just not sure if the symptoms are from that, as didn't have any symptoms with my last three cycles which all failed.  Will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you to have a big fat BFP in the morning!!!!!!! 

Kmj88 - I'm so sorry to hear that you've also had to endure multiple cycles and also miscarriages.  It just doesn't seem fair sometimes and you must be one tough cookie to be doing it again!  I will also have my fingers and toes crossed for you.  hope the headaches go .. although I hear they're a good sign of hormone changes.  Make sure you're drinking loads of water and try tiger balm on your temples if they become too bad - it worked for me! x  

I've been having some cramps again tonight when out - attempted a dinner out with the hubby which ended in a quick retreat after main course as didn't feel good (cramps and started to feel sick).  Who knows what's going on down there? lol x

I'm hitting the sack now too.  So good buenos nachos mon amigos and sweet positive pregnancy-inducing dreams  xxxxxx


----------



## kmj88

Thanks Poppy and Max - I have woken up with my headache   and we have a family day out planned today. Fell asleep thinking about tiger balm poppy but wasn't sure if I should use it; I will go and use some after writing this! My DH is also suffering with headache and cold symptoms so i fear my headache is part of that and not hormone related. I don't feel confident at all this cycle.

Well I hid a HPT in my make up bag in the bathroom before I went to bed last night so that i could do a secret POAS this morning.... so i wake in the night (around 2.30am) and go to the bathroom, POAS, wait and guess what it's a BPF - I'm checking and double checking and even asking myself is this a dream.... so i wake up this morning all smiles until i get to the bathroom and see the HPT still in my make up bag. The whole thing was a dream!! But the most realistic dream I've had in years. As if the whole process wasn't bad enough now my sleeping mind is playing tricks on me too!!  

Have a good day everyone - another day closer to OTD!!

xx


----------



## poppy12

Morning all - another day down = yipee with a touch more nerves too!

Kmj88 - hope the tiger balm helps so you can enjoy your day! That '4head' stuff is good too - really cools the head down. Crazy how this process even enters our dreams eh?! Guess our minds are just trying to work out what the flip is going on.

I still have the tenderness/cramps. Can I ask - if you have the same, where is it? Mine is low down towards public bone. Anyone else have it there? 

Stay strong everyone! Another day closer ...

Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

poppy12 I had pains low down near the public bone, towards the right, last night. I don't know if mine are too early though as I had my ET at 8am yesterday. 

I'm a bit worried though as I had a major stress yesterday involving tears and getting myself convinced it wouldn't work. Would all that stress effect my chances do you reckon?

Lots of   For all the ladies testing today and soon. Hoping for lots of BFPs xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Ah that's so hard Kmj - I had a lovely dream about a week ago of holding a lovely bouncing boy... hoping its a psychic prediction for us all 

Poppy - did have the cramps there - since gone.  Wasn't quite sure if it was just tenderness after the EC although I have read people on this site say its a good sign....

Kate - don't worry.... all of us on this site will have had a major stress out.... and we see lots of people posting BFP.  I know I have had mine.  Look after yourself today and do nice stuff - you have lots of injected hormones still running around your body so stress, anxiety, and all hormonal stuff is rife 

Have a good day everyone  I am on my course today - hoping I listen better than yesterday as it didn't hold my 100% attention as I was being too hypervigilant on what my body was telling me lol


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Izzyblue, glad to know it's not just me  

Enjoy your course today.

Hope everyone else is having a nice, relaxing Sunday   xx


----------



## poppy12

Katemart - good to know its a tenderness in same place. Re: stress - I read an article on internet that said stress does not affect implantation rates based on research. It us v emotional and stressful so don't be hard on yourself about that.

Izzyblue - glad to hear you had cramps in same place too. Hope course goes ok - on a Sunday? Very committed!

Have a good day everyone out there xx


----------



## Max 2012

Morning

Kmj88 how spooky both me and dh also had a dream last night that we got a bfp. Then I woke this morning to find it was just a dream .

So I did one for real but again another bfn 

I know it could still change to a bfp over the next couple of days as im only 9dp 3dt but I really am starting to loose hope now. My dh said just because I had a positive this time last time doesn't mean the same will happen this time. It could have implanted a couple of days later this time. 

Have a good day every one.


----------



## Roxbury1

Think I'm out. Stomach cramps and red blood this morning which is 11dp2dt so I think too late for implantation and is just regular old AF. 8wks spent feeling like crap on all the meds for nothing. Hope this thread gets a few success stories. Xx


----------



## Loftyhope

Hope everyone is relaxing this Sunday!!! I know I am!!! Feel lazy but who cares!!! 
*
Roxbury1* - Sorry to hear of your bleed. When is your OTD?

*Max2012* - When's OTD? I see you are at St Mary's too with a 17 day wait like myself  
You have hope right up until that date (and occasionally after that date) so try and stay positive. Praying for you.  I've been testing lots too!!

Well today I am 5dp5dt and no symptoms to write home about!!! However I have been testing 3 days now (forgive me).
I tested 3dp and 4dp and got BFN, but this did confirm my trigger has left my system. Today at 5dp5dt I have tested with the faintest and I mean THE FAINTEST line ever!!! But my hubby see's this too and I've checked it against an unused test. What are people's thoughts on this? I really don't want to get my hopes up so early on. My OTD is another 12 days away - 10TH OCT!!!!


----------



## KateMart

Poppy 12 thanks for the reassurance. Good to know the studies don't say stress effects things. It is hard not to!

Max 2012 don't lose hope yet! Keep   At least until you're closer to OTD. 

Roxbury you are not out yet! In fact my acupuncturist said bleeding in early pregnancy is quite common and told me not to worry if I get it. Have you taken a test.

Wow Loftyhope hopefully that is a BFP! The only thing I can suggest is to leave it a couple of days and then test again. Hopefully the line will get darker! Xx


----------



## Max 2012

KateMart -I too worried about the stress isuue as I have just had a massive fall out with my dad before and after the transfer which has been hard.  But I don't think it would't effect the embryo implantation. Hope you feel better now 

Loftyhope -thats great news about your faint positive. Like katemart said you should now see the line go darker over the next few days.  . My OTD is 6th October,  so 1 week to go. I'm just hoping it hasn't shown yet because last time was a fresh 3dt and this time it was a frozen 3dt. And as cells can be lost it might just be that implantation took, place a couple of days later this time. Will be testing every morning now until af shows or OTD.

Roxybury1 -sorry to hear about the bleeding.  Have you done a test yet?


----------



## poppy12

Thanks ladies for keeping me sane - this is so friggin tough!! 

So ... Bought my test today ready for Thursday and official OTD ... Looked at it lots, said lots of nice positive things to it and then ... Put it back in the packet (will
Power vs too scared if it's a negative!!!!!(. Think may have to join the confession and hand it over to hubby until the big day!  In general I think we have so much going on in our bods at mo and I'm still on injections and loadsa tablets (familiar?!) so is be cautious of early BFNs. But saying all this I know reality is this is tough ... So do what gets us through too! 

Loving talking to you all in here ... Should have done this with last three cycles! So reassuring and don't feel like I'm 'boring' you (hope not anyway lol).

Big pregnancy vibes to you amazing ladies!!!!!! Xx


----------



## carpedea

Hey ladies as always really reassuring to read your post. 

I'm sorry for the bad news and hope all had a great weekend.
I am freaking out a little bit. I tested yesterday afternoon. 7dp5dt and it came up with a faint positive but you could see it. Then I did another one today and still 2 lines. Official test day is tomorrow but am scared that I may have tested the trigger shot and its not really positive! I haven't been testing it out of my system I wish I had now! It says it takes between 10-14 days what do you guys think?

Have a good rest of your Sunday x


----------



## sazzy33

HI Ladies. Can you add me to this board? i am 5dpo and the waiting begins. On Ovulation induction and this is round 4 of 6. At the end of 6 there is not more funding so bit nervous. Had a success on second go which ended at 8 weeks. Was using menopur and on last cycle i was getting load of symptoms so was sure i was preg but turned out to be side effect of the drugs.. gutting. So trying hard not to think about it and going to be strong and not test before.

Prayers for you all.


----------



## KateMart

Max 2912 sorry to hear about your fall out with your dad. Family arguments are always stressful let alone when you're doing IVF! Feeling a lot more relaxed today although have no concentration levels at all. Have tried and failed to watch about five films on Netflix/lovefilm today!  

Carpedea congrats on the BFP! The trigger is unlikely to have stayed until now, especially since your OTD is only 9dp5dt. 

Hi Sazzy33


----------



## Dem31

Hi ladies, please can I join you? I have had ET today and have a test date of the 9th October.

We have everything crossed

Good luck to all of you due to test soon


----------



## LilaF

Hi ladies!

Hello to the new additions - massive good luck to you.

Really sorry to those who have had AF arrive or are starting to lose hope - I've been there and no how awful it can be, especially after investing sooo much emotionally, physically and often financially.

Max - I definitely still think there's still time for a BFP, I don't know much about FET but would make sense that it might take a little longer to implant.

Poppy12 - I'm so envious of your self-restraint - opening a hpt and not pee-ing on it must take a huge amount of willpower!! 

Loftyhope - Congratulations on your bfp!! I think it's really positive that you had some negative first so unlikely to be picking up the trigger shot.

I did another FRER this morning (6dp5dt) and positive again, no weaker but no stronger so guess its just a waiting game now to see which direction it goes - definitely not getting too excited yet as still have a full week until OTD.
I just wished I'd tested out the trigger shot now as worried that's why I'm getting positives.

Have had a nice relaxing day but to be honest I think I'm better off at work because at least it keeps my mind off the long long loooonnnngggg wait!

Hope you're all ok and massive good luck to you all      

Lila x x x


----------



## Max 2012

Hi to the new ladies

LilaF- that's great news that you still showing positive! Yes as long as AF doesn't show then I still have hope for one more week. 

KateMart- yes I am struggling to concentrate too. Back to work tomorrow where I can keep busy.

Carpedea-if your OTD is tomorrow then I would say  you have nothing to worry about and congratulations on your pregnancy 

Poppy12 - You must have very good will power not to test early. I too didnt come on line to chat last time either.  It's been good to do it this time.  

x


----------



## Izzyblue

Grr to having a negative downhearted three hour drive home from my course.  My brain was going overtime predicting a bfn for no reason other than I was feeling a bit miserable, uncomfortable, lonely etc. Gave myself a bit of a talking to but think I should have a relaxing shower and an early night!

Sick of symptom spotting. Or lack of symptoms.  Actually no idea if I have symptoms or not - it's been ages since my body felt normal and healthy lol (pre IVF meds at beginning sept I think!). 

Sticky wishes of everyone. Hugs for those with particular stresses and concerns on the outcome and a whoop woo for those who are looking good right now 

My OTD is Friday. Still too scared to think about testing before 7am then. 

Xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Ooh forgot to ask..... Has anyone read about or experienced as part of a 2ww - muscle aches and pains going from lower back ish into legs, or in arms. Can't decide if it's because I haven't done as much walking in last two weeks or if it might be related? (On crinone if relevant?). I'm creaking like a 50 year old lol


----------



## poppy12

Evening ladies and a Big fat positive welcome to the new ladies!

Congrats to those with positive signs and good luck to the morning testers! 

Another day down ... Only four more to go for me eek! Getting worried now. There's definitely something going on in my body at the mo which ha, let's say, unusual - but whether it's meds side effects or pregnancy who knows?! God I only ET last week and already feels like a life time ago!

Keep strong everyone! Xx


----------



## kmj88

Evening all!

Welcome Dem31, sazzy33 and any other new ladies I've missed xx

Izzyblue - you sound the same as me today; creaking joints, no symptoms and OTD on Friday!! 

Carpedea - that defo sounds like a real BFP if you ask me -   - yeh to you!! 

LilaF - I hope yours is a real one must be frustrating not knowing either way though... Keep positive

Poppy12 - wish I had your willpower! I wake up in the morning and pee thinking well that's it for another day and then half way through the morning I test?! Where's the sense in that - a waste of a test - I'm hydrated and only 8dp3dt so far too early for a mid day pee to show anything!!

Loftyhope - that's great news, hopefully you'll spend the next 12 days watching that line get stronger and stronger!!

Katemart - I don't think there is a single one of us who hasn't overdosed on the stress and tears during this process. Try not to worry about it.  

AFM - nothing to report!! Not one bloomin' symptom, even the (.)(.) aren't sore anymore   
DH sick in bed with flu like symptoms so I'm enjoying the TV to myself - bake off and Downton - perfect evening!!

Good luck for any testers in the morning (including me)!! Xx


----------



## Max 2012

Good luck for in the morning kmj88.  Hope you get a bfp! So will you be 9dp 3dt tomorrow? 

Cramps seem to have gone today but felt quite a few noticeable twinges, more on my right side. I'm so hoping this is a good sign. 

Good luck to all those daring to test in the morning. X


----------



## Graper1

Good luck to early morning testers !  

Night night x


----------



## Izzyblue

Newbie question  

It's a 2ww - 14 days. I have a 2dt so will I get an accurate reading at 12 days? Told to test officially on Friday which is the 2 weeks - but will wed give the result?

(Not quite the early night I was aiming for!!) good luck with the testing tomorrow if you are doing it xx


----------



## KateMart

Morning all and good luck to those testing this morning!

Izzyblue, HCg should be released by 11 days for a 2dt. I found this useful http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Also I have had aching legs since I started stims. They are still bad now, but I've put it down to inactivity. I hate not being able to go to the gym and I normally do a lot more walking 

Thanks for the reassurance kmj88 and FC for a big fat BFP for you this morning. 

/links


----------



## Izzyblue

Thanks Kate.... Eek - day 11 is tomorrow morning😅 
This will sound ugh but...... First wee of the day... Can I do a sample and then test it in the evening? I know that means a pot of my wee is lying around but means I can test in the evening after work!  Actually who am I kidding.... I don't have that level of willpower!!

Good luck Kmj and any testers.....  Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Have woken up with a smile on my face determined to stay focussed and positive!!👍❤😛


----------



## KateMart

Tomorrow morning! That is exciting  

I wouldn't leave it all day, even if you did have the willpower! Although I can understand wanting to leave it til OTD as much as testing early. I am totally not sure which way I will go. 

DH is working from home today so I have my feet up. How long did everyone wait to go back to work? I am self employed so can start again when I feel like it - although the longer I leave it the more money I lose! Just want to give this little embryo the best opportunity to implant


----------



## kmj88

As expected a BFN for me this morning. But only 9dp3dt so OTD not until Friday and according to the chart I've been looking at (which is the same one that KateMart posted a link to) I shouldn't expct to have enough hcg for a hpt until Wednesday, so not completely out of the race yet!!

KateMart - I had transfer on a Saturday and had the Sunday, Monday and Tuesday off and worked from home on the Wednesday back in the office on the thursday. I've done many variations of time off and working in the past and don't find that one is any better than the other. Just do what you think you will regret least if and when the time comes!

Max2012 - hope you had better luck this morning?! 

xx


----------



## carpedea

Thanks for all the support ladies

kmj88 it's still early but you tested the trigger shot out. loads of positive vibes for Wednesday!

Izzyblue best of luck for tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a good week. I tested again this morning and am happy to say that it's still showing   just waiting for the clinic to call me back for an appointment for a blood test.  I am sorry if this upsets anyone, i always feel insensitive posting this when everyone else is still in turmoil. Loads of good vibes everyone. xx


----------



## kmj88

Carpedea - *Congratulations*, really fantastic news!! You shouldn't feel bad for posting your good news; I am sure you have been more than supportive of others over the months/years and we know we are all in the same boat and that if it was us we would be also glad to share the news.
When I see a BFP on someone elses post it makes me believe in this process even more.
You enjoy that positive - may you have have 8 months of pregnancy bliss! xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

carpeadea - thats really FAB news!

Hope everyone else is okay  

Nothing really to report here - slight twinging in the low down leftish area... I seem to think I had this last time too but hey ho - too early to tell anything - implantation should start today/tomorrow/next day so fingers xd its a good sign - I'm still talking to "eggie".  Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Graper1

Kmj don't give up just yet. 9dp3dt is still really early. My clinic asked me to test 16 days after EC. So my OTD is 14dp2dt - that is if I can hold it that long. Not a chance if I am around with serial tester like you lot


----------



## Graper1

Of course meanwhile praying hard for AF not showing!!


----------



## Izzyblue

Just a quick message to say Carpeadea - bloody fantastic!! Don't feel shy on a bfp! It really gives me hope for my little embryo - otherwise we would only hear the sad stories. 

Have counted the dates on my fingers and toes - my 12 days plus 2 is wed not tomoz. Maybe I'll just wait til Friday. 

Stay happy and hopeful people - xx


----------



## Izzyblue

And I'm the same graper - been asked to do 14dp2dt. Friday!!


----------



## kmj88

hey jelliebabe - you are not alone - we talk to and about the 'twins' every day!! 

Thanks Graper1 - not given up hope just yet; last cycle I had a negative 4 days before OTD and then positive 2 days before. Off to the shops at lunchtime for more pee sticks  

xx


----------



## raylee

Hello ladies, please can I join in.

Had 2 blasts transferred last Thursday, Friday night had some really sharp pains on my right side felt like it was in my ovary, anyway nothing really since, but like an idiot I test this morning only 4dp 5dt with an internet cheapy and surprise surprise it was a BFN. My OTD is the 7th October but I'm going to test this Saturday, I'll be 14 dpo so something should show by then.  I'm so scared because I have little to no symptoms. 

Good luck for those testing soon. x


----------



## KateMart

sorry to hear of your BFN kmj88. But it is still really early and as you have already experienced, totally possible to get a BFP in a couple of days. Thanks on the work info. I think I will go back on Thursday as I have acupuncture Wednesday so will be far too relaxed  

Carpedea woo Hoo for the BFP!  That's great news and always good to hear. 

Jelliebabe we talk to ours too. We call him (yes he even has a sex) 5AA after his grading level! How sad is that! But I have become strangely attached already. 

Hi raylee and welcome! I wouldn't worry about a BFN at that stage. There's no way there'd be enough HCG to detect anything and it might only just be implanting. Have faith


----------



## Max 2012

Sorry for not replying sooner,  back in work today and being kept busy which isn't a bad thing at the moment ha ha.

Well today I am 10dp3dt and did the test this morning. And the faintest of line appeared very quickly.  I showed it my dh to see if he could see it and that it wasnt just my wishful thinking and he said he could. But then just as we started to get excited the line disappeared . It was a first response and is in date. Those of you who have been reading will know this is my 4th test in a row now and this has not happened with any of the others.  So we have put it down to a bfn and will see what tomorrow brings  

kmj88 sorry to hear your bfn but  yes still hope for you hun.

carpedea that's great news on your bfp. You should be  thrilled to announce it here as we are all really wanting to do. It gives others hope. I do know what you mean though.  I sometimes feel gready wanting a second when others do not have one yet.  

Hi Raylee I think I was in the aug sept fet thread with you.  Welcome to the 2ww.

Xx


----------



## raylee

KateMart - Thank you  When is your OTD?

Max - I don't know what to think, I guess all you can do is do another one tomorrow, I really hope you get your BFP. Yes I was on the Aug/Sep thread but I started treatment end of August so jumped on the Sep/Oct board.


----------



## KateMart

Hey Max, sorry to hear about your disappearing line, very odd! I don't know why it would be there in the first place just to disappear though? Maybe leave it tomorrow and test the following day as I thought HCG levels doubled every 48 hours rather than 24. I might be wrong though. 

raylee my OTD is 8 October. I'm seeing if I can last until the 6th but I doubt I will!


----------



## sazzy33

carpedea - that is top news! really encouraging to hear people testing positive.

What does DT stand for? i am 6DPO but not sure what people mean with DT on the end.

All the best to everyone. I was googling symptoms this morn but i actually have NO symptoms at all. EEEK 7 days to wait.


----------



## raylee

Sazzy - DT means day transfer, so for example I'm 4 days past 5 day transfer.  Good luck with your test hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Max 2012

Yes we thought it was odd. It must have been an evaporation line or something maybe strange?  Yes I should leave it 48hrs but I know I won't be able to help myself and will do another in the morning.  
xx


----------



## Dreaming2014

Hello ladies, newbie alert  looking forward to getting to know you all and willing you all on. 

Big congratulations on the BFPs and lines appearing. Hoping you all get your sticky bean.

I had a 5 day transfer today, did think for a while we were going to end up with none to transfer so we are over the moon. OTD is not until 13th October though which seems crazy!


----------



## KateMart

Hello and welcome to the ladies joining today. 

I really am starting to feel being so immobile. I had a cramp like pain in the back of my lower leg today and I'm now convinced I have a blood clot.   I don't know if I'm just being stupid. Feeling a bit out of sorts as well but then have to remember that we have all been on a lot of drugs until now! xx


----------



## Izzyblue

I'm feeling the same Kate - I'd do a smiley face except it feels rubbish!! When ever I lie down it feels worse - but I'm literally a walking wreck today!!
I think I'm too late to implant etc but have a big drawing / pulling feeling in my right side below my tummy button level. I just want to curl up with a big hot water bottle!!!

Hello to all new people!!  Also look forward to getting to know you and hearing your stories, aches and pains.... And then a reading a big fat positive!!

Max - fingers crossed for a bigger and better line tomorrow


----------



## KateMart

Good to know it's not just me Izzyblue! The pulling feeling could be your uterus stretching!    Wouldn't it be great if someone could just tell us the outcome right now and we'd know if it'd been worth it. I am only 2dp5dt and already a crazy lady! Xx


----------



## carpedea

Hi Ladies

Thank you so much for your support, it's really precious to me. I've had my bloods done today, results tomorrow cannot wait to see the hcg count! it will put my mind at rest.

Hello to all new ladies, welcome to this group and the madness.

Not sure if it helps but my only symptoms before my bfp were quite painful cramps, sometimes sharp, sometimes like a pressure, still get them now and scare the living daylight out of me.

Max it's very bizarre you got the line and it disappeared, it must have reacted somehow?

Kate I was a crazy lady 0dp5dt   i also realised that we've been on drugs for a while it does things to you... 
Good luck to all testing early or not xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks Izzyblue I'm so hoping I have a line that stays in the morning.  

So tonight I resorted to good old google to see if others have experienced a postive line disapear and have read conflicting stories of it leading to both end results of a positive and a negative so all in all it didnt really help.

Carpedea good luck with your blood results tommorrow. 

Has anyone been having really weird dreams?  I have and keep waking up lots through the night. I think this wait is making me mad! Then at 2am I woke this morning with bad heartburn which I dont usually suffer with. My boobs are very sore. But can it be a sign if still getting a bfn?

Hi to the new ladies joining us xx


----------



## nurse_natty

Hi everyone

Congrats Carpedea that's wonderful news! 

I  am 5dp5dt.  
Max- I have been having vivid dreams, like my embryos have fallen out or my husband took up smoking again and I caught him! I am waking in the night to have a pee quite often too.
I have been feeling lots of twinges on both sides and lower pubic bone area.

I am having a blood test on my OTD. I  having shared care between NHS and private. NHS team said bloods 14 days after EC (3.10)and private hospital said to POAS 12 days after ET (6.10).I am too scared to POAS don't want to get disappointed. It's too early for me yet anyway. 

I don't know how to feel sometimes I feel quietly optimistic and other times I  convinced it hasn't worked.

Jelliebabe-I talk to my 'little ones'.I tell them how much they are loved and wanted and ask them to put deep roots down and keep thriving. 

Wishing you all good vibes xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Thanks carpeadea. Good luck for the result tomorrow. 

Have spent a lot of the night on google. Started with sis in law giving me a look of pending doom when I said I had cramps in the side all day. I then moved on to putting 10dp2dt into the search box and reading the pos and neg outcomes. moving finally on to a lovely blog by Lollipops on here who got preg so it cheered me up immensely. A frozen embryo and a 2dt. 

Have had some great dreams!! Early on - sorry for TMI - had a really sexy one and orgasmed almost. Woke up horrified in case it had done something to little embie. Thank god for google where other women had same experience and I could relax!! Now I've moved on to action ones of hero and heroine. Not had these gun shooting life saving types before so goodness knows what these meds are doing to me lol


----------



## Max 2012

Well another BFN for me . Don't hold out any hope now.  At 11dp3dt I would have expected to have something on a first response by now. My OTD isnt until 6th Oct but that is a very long date compared to most others anyway. 

Hope others have better news today.  

Xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Hugs max ... Not over til the fat lady sings so keep a glimmer of hope burning x


----------



## kmj88

Same here Max2012 - I'm 10dp3dt and also another BFN. My OTD is 3rd October (Friday) so 3 days before yours. 
Already having a bad day at work and feeling miserable   xx


----------



## raylee

Ladies, I am 5dp5dt today, I tested again this morning with an internet cheapie,  and nothing came up straight away but after 10 mins I looked in a different light and saw the faintest of lines, showed H, he agreed something was definitely there. I am not getting excited at this point, I even put the test in the bin as I didn't want to keep looking at it, and I won’t test again now until Friday. I feel like I’m in this bubble of hope at the moment which may just keep me going until the weekend. What do you think guys?

Keeping everything crossed for you Max.
KMJ - I'm sorry it was a BFN, I'm not familiar with a 3 day transfer, but it does seem early still?


----------



## sazzy33

Max - sorry to hear! not over yet. 

Lots of people seem to be getting symptoms i have nothing to speak of whatsoever. Hoping for implantation pain on fri/sat/sun but trying not to let myself think about it which is impossible.

Anyone get a BFP and had no signs at all? 

Going to try really hard not to test until mon/tues! week to go before old AF due!!!


----------



## KateMart

Max and kmj88, sorry to hear about the BFNs but just try to remember it's perfectly possible to get a BFP before your OTD. Also, if you tested yesterday your HCG levels wouldn't have increased enough in 24 hours to detect a pregnancy. 

Raylee you are such an early tester!   if there is a line, there is a line though. Today test again on Thursday x


----------



## raylee

Kate - I know, it's ridiculous really, I was no where near this bad last time, in fact I held off until I was 9 days past transfer. I really think it was an evap line but like I say it's given me a glimmer of hope. So who knows. I won't test now until Friday. So fingers crossed.


----------



## carpedea

Hi ladies

KMJ and Max I am sorry about your results     I am still praying that it changes as the days go by. And good luck to all that are still testing.

Have a good day xxx


----------



## Max 2012

I know my dh keeps telling me there is still time but I can't help feeling that this attempt is over now.I haven't heard many stories of people getting bfp for the first time at 12dp3dt, only of those that have tested for the first time at this point. I guess its all the meds I am still on which is stopping af from arriving. Im on 2 x 400mg of progesterone a day and 6 x 2mg of oestrogen tablets and a 100mg oestrogen patch. Just felt like not taking any of it today  .

raylee that's good news about your test hopefully you will get a stronger line tomorrow. 

Kmj88. Sounds like we are only one day apart on timing. It seems mad to think your OTD is 3 days before me yet you had your transfer done the day after? That's a 4 day difference.  I think I will definitely know its over if nothing shows by Thursday. 

Xx


----------



## poppy12

Hi ladies and a big welcome to any newbies!

Sorry not been on here for a few days.  

Carpea - massive congrats!  As others have said it's great to share the positive news and definitely gives me hope!  Enjoy the feeling x  

Kmj88 and Max - sorry to hear you've both got BFN so far .. but do keep hopefully about your OTD .. it's not over yet by any means.  

So I'm at 10dp5dt.  Been having the continued low-level period pains on and off pretty much since ET.  They seem to come in waves.  Last night it really felt like I was about to get my period.  Have also had bit of ache in hips and particular pain in my left side - which I think is from egg collection.  No AF yet so hope this is good news.  Here's a question ... would I get my period on all the meds I'm on if it's negative or would I have to wait until after the I finish meds to trigger the period  I'm still feeing optimistic, but at the back of my mind I'm worried that this cramp and feelings is not normal so I'm worried something else is going on if I'm not pregnant.  Anyone else having similar pains or worries?  OTD is Thursday (only two days away!!!!!!).  I'm excited but also dreading it if it's a negative.

Sending you all lots of positive thoughts and as always you're all an amazing support even if you don't know it!

big hugs xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Max and kmj - still before the dates so try to keep smiling. I'm 11 plus 2dt today. Going to pick up a test tonight and give it a go tomoz morning. Am scared as I don't want to lose the belief in a bfp. 

Raylee - keeping em crossed that it's staying pos for you 

I'm only having a quick look on my phone so sticky wishes and hugs to other posters!

Xx


----------



## Max 2012

Izzyblue- good luck for your test in the morning. 

Poppy12- Well done on holding out!  I hope you get your bfp on Thursday.  Yeah I have read that the medication can stop af from coming and that if on OTD it's negative then you would just stop all the meds and wait for af to arrive about a week later. 
Thats what I think will happen to me as usually I only have 24/25 say cycles so as I'm now 11dp3dt and no sign of af coming I reckon that is what will happen for me.  I do hope I am wrong but not got a good feeling about this anymore 

xx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone!  Just mudddling along still - only a little bit of a twanging sensation down there but nothing really to write home about.  Sorry for no personals just checking in real quick.   and   for everyone... 6 days to go


----------



## Jelliebabe

*Sharry* - can you add me to the front page please - ICSI OTD 6th October!

Thanks


----------



## sazzy33

Jelliebabe - looks like we have the same test date! i have no twinges aches or anything. Fingers crossed for implantation pain at the weekend!!! trying to hold off on testing early! Aug was a total downer when BFN… takes about 5 weeks to get an ovulation response.

xx


----------



## hil

Hi
I need some advice please on first cycle of clomid, it's day 23 of my 28 day cycle. Since yesterday I've had bad cramps which have got worse today, they seem to be every 15mins. Does anyone know what this might be?
Thanks


----------



## Loftyhope

OMG - I cannot stand this waiting!!! I am going INSANE!!!!!

*SMW88UK* - I'm taking cyclogest pessaries and I've had enough of them to be honest! Looks like you've had a few positive signs, its a step in the right direction and fingers crossed for you.

*Hil *- I'm not clued up on Clomid  Sorry I cant advise

*Jelliebabe / Sazzy33* - Roll on OTD for you - not long now, 4 days before me! Mines the 10th. Wishing you both lots of luck 

*KMJ88* - I pray  that BFN is a BFP for Friday, there's still time - stay strong and I hope you get that positive result  

*Raylee* - You've been testing early like myself - its addictive isn't it once you start?! I just cant help myself....every morning since 3dp5dt - tomorrow is 8dp5dt for me and I am going demented!!! I hope you have better will power than me and manage to hold off til friday with the testing.

*Poppy12* -     Good Luck for Thursday.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, its late and I'm not up to speed with all the posts, there are so many to get through!!!

Well I don't know about anyone else but I am going demented with all the testing!!! I wish I never did that first one!!!! I have been testing since 3dp5dt!! Day 3 and 4 were negative but I did this mainly to test out the trigger shot. Day 5/6/7 I've had faint positives that have gotten ever so slightly darker but I've used different brands of tests so its hard to compare  I am petrified now of that second line not being there with subsequent tests - my OTD is not until 10th October (10 days to go) - I am going crazy!!! I don't know if I should be happy or whether I've made what is already a stressful situation even worse!!! For those considering testing early - I DO NOT RECOMMEND IT!!!!


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Loftyhope

Iam a serial tester too lol. Ive been testing from 7dp3dt and tommorrow I'm 12dp3dt and had bfn's every day  . My OTD isn't until 6th so there is still time to get a BFP but not got a good feeling about this now.

That's great news about your bfp's.  I would say that they are right as like you said you tested days 3 and 4 and got a negative. Im going off last time where I tested bfp at 9dp 3dt, which is making me doubt this transfer has worked.

And when I read on my clinics thread it looks like it is taking months to get accepted for treatment so it could be a while before we get to try again. 

Hi to the new girls xx


----------



## Loftyhope

*Max2012 *- This is my first cycle so I havn't got much personal experience on testing  However I have been googling for hours on end some days and I have read some posts from ladies who've tested negative right up until the OTD. Please don't give up hope. I pray for a BFP between now and the 6th - It's nearly a week away - there's time xxx


----------



## Izzyblue

Sounds positive lofty 

Sorry hil - I don't know clomid either so can't advise

Good luck to everyone - am also going insane googling constantly about other people's stories on testing early.. I now have bought some - I think I'm too scared of bursting my bubble to use it though  11dp2dt today. 

Because I am doing this on my own - I found that i almost put the fact I was going for ivf on a tannoy system!! Anyone who stopped for 5 mins (literally).  I am now starting to get texts asking if there is any news. These are the people who got me through the month of build up and were literally like my cheerleading squad but I'm scared that I will have to listen to so many people's reaction to a bfn. 

So will I test tomorrow...... I honestly don't know!  I now wish I had started testing from the start so I got used to seeing the absence of a line.....  Come on little one.... Please still be nestling there snugly!!!

Night everyone xx and good luck / best wishes / hugs


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Good luck to anyone testing today  

I've completely changed my mind on testing early. Your warning helped Loftyhope! I agree with Izzyblue that I reckon it'll be nice to stay in the PUPO bubble. Also if HCG is in the blood stream 9dp5dt and 11dpd2t, does that mean it will definitely show in the urine at that point?

I'm lucky that my OTD is only 11dp5dt so hopefully I can wait til then if AF doesn't come. Hopefully


----------



## Izzyblue

A big fat negative..... 2 days til official date but looks categorical to me.... Gutted.  I believed that it was going to happen  . 12dp2dt


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear of the BFN Izzyblue  You are still two days off though so still in the game. Test again on your OTD and hopefully the result will be different x


----------



## kmj88

Snap Izzyblue; same here - 11dp3dt and also gutted. Even though I know it could change by Friday I've still lost all hope. Feels pretty rubbish doesn't it.  

Max2012 - hope you have more luck this morning.

KateMart -  well done you for not giving into the urge to test!

Loftyhope - it's sounding positive for you, which is great - we need some happy news... 

hil - sorry no experience with clomid, I've only ever done IVF. good luck with it though x

To everyone else - hope you are staying positive and not going too crazy!!  

xx


----------



## Keels03

Hi ladies, I'm 7dpt from d2t. I've managed the first week being able to put it out of my mind and now it's starting to creep in more and more. I have to test 2 weeks after transfer, I know so,e only have 10 days! 

I spent yesterday with a stitch in my right side all day, googled and said it could be implantation pains.... Must stay away from google, trying no to symptom spot!! 

How is everyone coping? 
Good luck xx


----------



## sazzy33

Keels- i thought implantation occured between day 10- 12! i am hoping for imp pains on fri/sat/sun. Eek the waiting is getting harder! 

All the eggs in one basket literally.

xxxx


----------



## Swytz

Hi ladies please can I join this thread? I had a 3 day transfer yesterday. Got 8 eggs, only 3 fertilised, 3 were immature and 2 refused to fertilise. Put back 2 lovely ones In yesterday and the third was a slow developer so we let it go.  
Oh my gosh OTD is 12 October I don't know how I'm going to make it. I'm sooooo anxious which I know isn't good. Just putting my feet up today but going to work from Monday. Good luck ladies all the     and baby dust to ths blessed thread


----------



## Max 2012

Hi ladies,

No luck for me either I'm afraid.  At 12dp3dt a bfn . OTD is 6th Oct which is a longer wait than most but I can't see the result changing now. Thinking about stopping the meds now as I think that they are just delaying the inevitable af coming. Iam glad I tested early as I have managed to get used to the idea day by day. If I hadn't have tested now then I would be convinced I was pregnant due to no af and would have been more shocked and devistated come OTD.

Good luck to all the others who have yet to test

xx


----------



## kmj88

Sorry you are joining us in the BFN camp MAx2012. I completely agree with you about testing early. I have also got used to the idea of it not having worked and would have been much more devastated having waited until OTD and got the news for the first time then.   x


----------



## poppy12

Hi ladies,

Sorry for delayed responses and not being on here for a bit.

Max2012 – thanks for the info re: meds and effects on AF.  Been living with light period pains for last few days – hope that’s a good sign, but who flippin’ knows at this stage?  You’ve still got time until your OTD, so keep strong until then (I really know how hard that is though but you can do it!!!!).

Lofty – sounds like you’ve had some good early signs, which is hopeful!

Kmj88 – still time to go!  Remember the hCG is doubling every 48 hours, so you do really still have time!  I’d say keep going with the meds as your clinic will have selected that date for a reason – we’re all different and on different protocols, so you really are not out yet!!!!! x

Izzyblue – dealing with other people’s reactions can be hard – I totally understand what you mean!  This is our third fourth round and not many people know.  I’ve also been VERY vague about my test date, as really can’t cope with other people when I find out.  Need to deal with it myself first and most don’t realise the intricacies of IVF test dates, so you can get away with blagging it a bit to look after yourself!  You’ve still got a few days to go .. so keep positive (from your additional ‘virtual cheerleaders!)

To those lovely ladies who are early testers and have BFNs so far … remember that there is probably a reason the clinic has given your OTD based on hormone levels, implantations, etc. so please don’t give up hope and keep going until that OTD.  

New joiners – hope you’re ok.  The 2WW is awful, but take this time as time to indulge and look after yourself and do what you need to do to get through this – you’re tougher than you think! x

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone!  And apologies for length of this .. had lots to catch up on with you all – really lovely to get to know you all!

It’s my OTD tomorrow!!!!!!  Thanks so much for all your thoughts and wishing me luck!  I soooooo hope I have good news tomorrow to share!  Just can’t believe it’s finally here.  As you may know, I’ve not tested yet (mainly as I’m bricking it!).  At the moment all I can think it that it IS going to be positive, so maybe I’m setting myself up for a fall.  Not sure how I’m going to cope.  I’ve actually enjoyed the last week of not knowing and being able to live in a bit of hope!  I’ll be doing a home-pregnancy test first thing and then booked in for blood test.  Eeeekkkkk!

Anyone else testing tomorrow?

God us IVF women are so amazingly strong!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks kmj88 and poppy12 ( good luck for tomorrow)

Yes decided no more testing now.  If af hasn't arrived by Monday which is OTD then I will test that morning.  But apart from that I have accepted the fact that it has not worked. My dh thinks I should carry on with meds just incase.

Xx


----------



## raylee

Oh gosh I am so sorry Max, Izzy Blue and KMJ - this is just awful  sending you all love and hugs. x

Poppy - Good luck with tomorrow, you've done ever so well to get to this point without testing, well done. 

AFM, well remember I posted yesterday to say I'd broke and tested at 5dp5dt and I thought what I saw was an evap line, well tested today and there is a line, so for me it looks like a very much tentative BFP. I am not celebrating anything just yet, it's still so early with OTD not until the 7th, we have a mountain to climb, but I am clinging on to every bit of hope that this is our time. 

Good luck to those testing soon. x


----------



## Izzyblue

Lovely post poppy - thanks x and good luck for yours xx

Raylee - brill  

Kmj and max - giving you advice that I wish I could fully believe for myself but we have been given dates so keep strong and doing as you were told until told otherwise xx had a long meeting today involving listening to lots of presentations. Used every ounce of willpower to listen as when my mind drifted to my stuff - it hurt 

Hello newbies


----------



## Mel01c

Hi everyone,

I've been trying to be good the last few days and stop obsessive googling and forget about the 2WW, which I'm failing miserably at. I have been lurking on FF and reading this thread and am sending lots of positive vibes to you all.

IzzyBlue/KMJ88/Max2012 - thoughts are with you but don't give up hope yet

Raylee - everything is crossed that the line is a BFP, looks good so far. I'm 4dp5dt and really trying not to test until my OTD on 07/10

Poppy12 - a huge good luck for your OTD tomorrow, really hoping it's a BFP in the morning

Jelliebabe/Swytz/Sazzy33/Katemart/Keels03 - this 2WW is a NIGHTMARE! I'm trying to keep it in my head that any little twinge / pain etc could be being caused by anything, but fingers crossed it's because of implantation.

hil - I was on Clomid for 6 months last year. It could be pain due to bloating or early period pain, make sure you're drinking enough water as it should help. I remember getting extremely uncomfortable a few days before AF. Best to check with your doctor though.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

As mentioned before, I'm currently on 4dp5dt. Initially had 4 of our 5 eggs fertilise so they made the decision to go to 5dt. only 2 made it and they're both hopefully snuggling in and it's the reason I'm getting some little digging pains today on the left side of my tummy. I'm also in 2 minds about testing early, but going to try and hold out to my OTD of 07/10.

This is tough though!

Mel xxxxxxx


----------



## Izzyblue

Erm...... I've just done a clear blue test rather than a supermarket one.... And the two lines have appeared......  Maybe it's not all over .....  Am in shock.... 

Slightly paranoid that I haven't followed the test instructions properly.....


----------



## sazzy33

izzyblue that is so exciting! a line is a line surely! get a digital one! they go for straight talking!


----------



## KateMart

Izzyblue that is so exciting!   very rare to get a false postitive and much more likely a false negative! Woohoo. 

Also yay for the BFP Raylee! great news.

Sorry to hear about the BFNs. Hope everyone is ok  

mel01c you are at the same stage as me(4dp5dt) but my OTD is a day later. Yes I am going mad with the 'symptoms' and then wondering if the twinges are my recovering ovaries. 

My legs still have pains in too.   went to acupuncture today though so hopefully that will help. If not might have to ask the clinic what could be going on. 

Good luck Poppy for your OTD tomorrow x


----------



## Dreaming2014

Evening ladies, just popping on with lots of hugs for those that need it. I'm still willing those BFPs on for you all. 

Raylee ~ that's great news!! 

Poppy ~ good luck with testing tomorrow x

Only 2dp5dt here and already questioning every twinge. This is going to be a long tww!


----------



## Dem31

Dreaming, I am 3 days after et. So we are close, I can test next Thursday but like you questioning every twinge!


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks for the lovely messages ladies. I have decided to carry on with the meds till OTD just incase. I think I was just so upset this morning that I was in  a "whats the point" kind of mood. Feel better tonight though. 

Izzyblue that is fantastic news. Well done you! Which supermarket brand gave you the negative?  They all measure different hcg's so the clear blue probably had a lower level to detect. I believe the first response ones are the most sensitive.  So if you want to check again I would say pick one of them up. But it looks like you wont need to now Congratulations! 

Xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Thanks sassy Kate and max...... I'm still really numb ! As my friend said..... Docs tell you what dose to precisely take at what time for the whole process..... Why on earth did I not think they knew what they were talking about when they gave me a test date. ....  I'm now going to be worried until Friday about that lol. I'll keep it all crossed that your lines turn positive too xxx

But I'm still shocked ...... 

It was a Waitrose own brand - £4 for 2 in the box.....part of me thinks that it's more down to timing than the test though.... My ET happened at about 2pm so makes sense that the test would show up later on in the day?? That might be a rubbish theory lol

For symptoms of a positive or from progesterone - my boobs seem to be back to normal size after feeling massive a week ago, I can't suck my tummy in so that's still bloated? Headache and my tummy feels sore like af is pending and I need a big hot water bottle...

Worried in case it hasn't stuck properly and my test in the morning wont have the same result.... 

Please stay positive everyone on this stressful journey xx.


----------



## Max 2012

Im sure you will be fine tommorrow Izzyblue.  I think they recommend testing in the morning as that is when you are supposed to have the most concentrated amount of hcg, but once your level reaches a certain point I dont think it matters.

I have just been reading something interesting on hcg levels.  It was saying that women have an initial hcg level of anything between 1 and 5. (1 being perfectly normal) And when a pregnancy is achieved the levels double every 48-72 hours. So if someone starts off with a level of 5 at 5dp3dt it will be 10 at 7dp3dt and 20 at 9dp3dt and 40 at 11dp3dt etc. But if someone starts off at 1 5dp3dt then it will be 2 at 7dp3dt and 4 at 9dp3dt and only 8 at 11dp3dt.  Therefore the person starting out with level 5 will have a greater level of hcg earlier than someone starting out at 1. And if it can take up to 72 hours to double it could take even longer for hcg to be picked up on hpt.

This theory now gives me a bit of hope lol. I'm not sure if the trigger shot that people have on a fresh cycle would affect the initial level or not? Cant find anything on that.

Anyway just thought I would share my findings to give us bfn's a glimmer of hope.

Xx


----------



## Izzyblue

That's a good theory. .. According to people on this site, docs also don't care what the hcg level starts out as, only the fact that it increases.... That would be explained by the theory....

Night x


----------



## Whatamoo

Hello all, I had 2 embryos transferred today from our 2nd cycle. Both survived the thaw, one better than othe, but still very positive vibes from the embryologist. I need to catch up on this long thread, but the 11th is the big day for us


----------



## Izzyblue

Good luck and welcome whatamoo! Join the craziness of the 2ww!


----------



## KateMart

Izzyblue it's sounding really positive for you. Are you testing again today?

Max thanks for sharing the info, it just shows how different people can be and how times can vary in terms of getting BFPs. FC that you will be getting one soon. 

Hi and welcome whatamoo. 

I have woken up with a hideous cold/sore throat to add to my woes. I'm 5dp5dt today and really hope it won't effect my chances


----------



## Izzyblue

Kate - hope you feel better soon... Googled and it seems to say no issues but check about any meds you are prescribed x

.... Just been to the loo and  brown discharge when I wipe. (Tmi)
Am worried. Waiting for my nurse to call me... (Worried she won't be too sympathetic as im not sure she likes early testing.... Hoping she will suggest a blood test a day early or something)


----------



## poppy12

So ... I did my home pregnancy test this morning and it's ......... BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

Just can't believe it!  In fact we had to do two tests to double check.  Off to have the hCG blood test later so hopefully my pregnancy (feels weird and exciting even writing that) will be confirmed in the next few days   .  It all seems really surreal at the moment.  Re: symptoms - I know us ladies differ, but just wanted to assure others, especially Izzyvblue, that I had cramps that reduced yesterday.  Sore boobs also reduced a bit and yesterday I felt really bloated - I looked about 3 months pregnant so really thought I was getting my period. 

Welcome to all the newbies! 

I'll keep on here for now if that's ok with you ladies as in a bit of limbo at mo and love hearing and sharing advice and stories together - nice to know there are others in the same boat!

Big hugs and positive pregnancy vibes to you all!
Poppy xxxx


----------



## Izzyblue

Yay poppy    Brill


----------



## carpedea

Hello ladies

Congrats on the BFPs and am really sorry for any BFN many many hugs. 

Poppy such good news!  It doesnt feel real does it? I have 3 different tests lined up on the back of my toilet just to remind me it's positive!

Izzyblue,   try and stay positive I am sure everything will be ok!

Max hugs for you too, there is always still hope.

Hello to all the newbies and good luck. Yes it's a mad wait, yes you will be on knicker watch, yes you will analyze every twinge! Welcome to the madness, it does goes by pretty quickly even though it may not feel this way 

I got my results back from Monday on my HCG levels, i had them on Tuesday it's been manic at work. My levels were 361 which I am told it's really good as they see 50+ as a good result. Could be 2! Early scan booked in for the 23rd Oct (7 weeks). More waiting eh?

Have a good day everyone and loads of positive vibes! xxxx
Andreeaxx


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi carpeadea.... Ooh could be two??!!!!  Gratz on the positive blood test  so pleased for you.... I dont know how mine will end up.... But it gives so much hope to hear of the good news of others.  Same for you poppy 

Hugs to everyone else and I bloody hate the unknown.....


----------



## kmj88

AF and a BFN for me this morning so a double kick in the face!
This was my final shot. I'm 41 now and 42 in a few months my husband is 44. I don't respond well but as we got pregnant the last 3 times we thought we should try one last time! Because I have low ovarian reserve the drugs cost me over £1,000 so in total its about £5,500. I would pay £100,000 if i thought it would work but I think this cycle has proved we've come to the end. I have my wonderful 3 year old to be thankful for and I know I'm lucky as that's more than a lot of people get from this awful ordeal. So I will bow out graciously and have a private cry to get it out of my system. 
Feeling so low  

So very happy for everyone getting their BFP today and fingers crossed for those still to test.

Max2012 - I did the same research last night and went to bed feeling so positive. I really hope the outcome is different for you x

Izzyblue -I have everything crossed for you and will still be lurking on here as I'd love to see many more positive outcomes x

Carpedea - that sounds so promising - bet you can't wait for that early scan!!

Poppy12 - great news  


Hello and good luck to everyone else  xx


----------



## Max 2012

Poppy12- congratulations hun! That's great news!

Carpedea- that's great news about your hcg level. Good luck with the scan on 23rd.

Izzyblue- hope everything is ok. Im sure it will be.  Did you do a test again this morning? 

Katemart- hope you feel better soon.

kmj88 hope your ok.

afm- no test done this morning. And I actually feel in a better mood for it lol. No sign of af but since yesterday morning been having twinges on the right side.  Not painful just noticeable.  No cramps though. So im going to spend the weekend in my very small bubble of hope for OTD on Monday! 

Hi to the new ladies

xx


----------



## desphil1976

Hello all,

Would you mind if I join your group please?

I've been following the conversations but not brave enough to join until now as like all of you, I'm finding this really nerve wracking.

I had ET on the 25th Sept and OTD is the 9th Oct.

This is my 2nd IVF cycle. Previously I tested all the time etc so this time we have agreed to do wait until OTD.

Having followed the Sept threads and looking at Oct testing threads, it seems that there is more positives this month than last even though it is still early in the month, so fingers crossed for all of you who like me are testing this month. This gives me hope.

Also congrats to all with BFPs   and   to those BFNs.

x


----------



## Izzyblue

KMJ - so sorry and *hugs* 

Max - enjoy the test free day and maybe stretch it into the weekend  hope you're doing ok to see if you feel less stressed for it. Can only be a good thing. x

Desphil - hi and good luck for your journey

Still waiting for my nurse to call me back. No more red streaks and just bits of brown discharge. Hating this roller coaster. Was thinking whether I made it worse with a posture test yesterday - don't think so as it's always going to be a crash. Feels like AF about to start still. Will get self into work and take mind off it all. Going to stop surfing this site and google as it's not helpful for me today. Will check in tonight xx

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## desphil1976

Thanks Izzyblue.

Hang in there. Brown discharge is not necessarily bad as I had this with my previous ectopic pregnancy, whilst it was ectopic it was a strong pregnancy hence it did so much damage to the tube. It was just in the wrong place. 

x


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi all,

I'm hoping you won't mind me joining in your discussion. I have been reading through these groups for months now as at the time we were deciding between iui and ivf. In the end the choice was taken out of our hands and we were told we would need to go for icsi.

I had my transfer on mon 29th. We decided to have 2 transferred. I am due to go in for pregnancy test on October 13th. Just so hard to wait until then. Hoping it goes quickly.

I'd also like to say congrats to those of you who have had your BFP and also thinking of those of you who have had a BFN. 

X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone

Congratumalations Izzu and Poppy thats brilliant news  

KMJ - sorry to hear that - take some time out and take care of yourself.  

Welcome to the madness new ladies to the board!  Step away from the Pee sticks and Dr Google is NOT your friend.  If you need talking off the ledge come on here  

AFM - feeling out of sorts today, a bit crampy and headachey.  I don't feel this bodes well.  Will break out a FRER tomorrow.


----------



## sazzy33

Defo ovulated according to bloods today so 4 days to go! 

Out of interest how much is Iui and ivf?


----------



## LilaF

Hi sazzy - fab news that you ovulated!

Cost of ivf varies hugely between clinics and also what 'add ons' you go for. This cycle for us cost about £7500 including all the drugs. You can do it for quite a bit cheaper than this I think but we went for the clinic with the highest success rates in our area (although these should always be taken with a huge pinch of salt!!).

Most clinics will have a price list on their website.
I'm afraid I know nothing about the cost of iui but it will be significantly cheaper!

Kmj88 - so sorry that AF has arrived, I've been following your posts and was so hoping you'd get your bfp. Look after yourself.

To all the other bfns I'm really sorry you're going through this crappiness - ivf is definitely one of the hardest things I've ever done.

All those with bfps - congratulations!! Fingers crossed they stay put for a good long time!

AFM I'm 10dp5dt and lines have been getting stronger so getting more hopeful that it isn't the trigger shot. OTD isn't til Sunday though so will wait and see what happens then.

Massive good luck vibes to those yet to test!!

Lila x x


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi. I think its time for me to step away from this board. So near yet so far to have a CB positive test at 6pm on day 12 plus this morning and to be now bleeding a lot. I guess if I hadn't tested early, I would have never known. Spoken to my nurse who said all the lovely things but it's a case of waiting. Now bleeding more so I think Mother Nature has spoken. My otd is tomorrow but I think that will just be another upsetting curve ball. 

Massive hugs and sprinklings of baby dust for everyone xx keep your positive mental attitude and stay with a smile xx


----------



## poppy12

Thanks for all your lovely support and your congrats!  My BFP is starting to slowly sink in!  Had my blood tests today and get results tomorrow, so think once I get that I'll really feel that this is actually happening!    

Congrats also too Carpeda - woo hoo!!  

Kmj88 - I'm so sorry to hear you had a BFN and AF arrived   This is just so tough.  I know the what it's like to feel so low after a BFN (I've had 3 BFNs in the past 3 cycles).  Do take time to look after yourself and I'm sending you a big virtual hug xx)  

Maz2012 - enjoy the no test 'bubble', as you beautifully put it  x  

Izzyblue - hope you're feeling ok and the nurse had some helpful news for you x  

Jelliebabe - you made me laugh!  "Stepping away from the pee stick" seems to be our developing mantra for our 2WW group! Headaches and cramps could be good sign?!  hope you're doing ok x  

Howdy to anyone I've missed and hope you're all doing as ok as it is possible to do in the horrendous 2WW!!!!! xx

Thinking of you all and wishing you lots of positive thoughts!    

Big hugs xx


----------



## KateMart

Poppy and Carpedea, massive congrats on the BFPs! Amazing news  

Max, well done for not testing! Hoping for good news on your OTD on Monday  

KM88, so sorry about AF and your BFN. Take some time to process and grieve, and be kind to yourself.  

Try not to worry about the bleeding Izzyblue, could be implantation bleeding even at this stage. Did someone get back to you? 

My sore throat seems to have eased which is bizarre as it woke me up in the night it was so bad! Legs still hurting but the clinc weren't much help. 

Keeping the good luck vibes coming   Xx


----------



## Dreaming2014

Izzyblue - so many hugs xx 

Km88 - so many hugs, I'm really sorry about the bfn 

Poppy ~ big congratulations  it must be so surreal. 

Hello to all the newbies xx


----------



## Dem31

I have found this useful, always wondering what MIGHT be going on inside! I am 4 days after egg transfer and I am sure the same as the rest of you very nervous and the waiting impatiently!!

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Everything crossed for you all x

/links


----------



## Max 2012

Izzyblue-I am so sorry to hear about your bleeding.  I really hope it does stop for you and everything gets better. Ive just read your blog too. Sounds like you have been through alot these past few years. I guess testing in the morning would not help, and maybe leave it a few days and see how things go.

Kmj88-so sorry to hear your af arrived this morning with your bfn. I understand how much you want a sibbling for your son, im the same,  and it does hurt not to be able to give them that. But like you said earlier we have been blessed with our sons and should enjoy every second with them. My af hasnt arrived YET but im still sure it has not worked so I'm going to enjoy my weekend with my boy and have 1 final test on Monday (OTD).

Hope everyone else is ok and hanging on. The injections seem the easy part in all of this its the waiting that is the hardest.


----------



## leebeeloo

Oh Kmj and Izzy! I'm absolutely gutted for you.
Since my bfn I have been lurking in the background, watching your progress and I am heartbroken for you. This positively sucks when it doesn't work.
Massive hugs for all the bfn's on here. It is awful.
Xxxxx


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi everyone
Thanks for the well wishes....

Hope you are doing ok leebeeloo and kmj  
Poppy carpeadea - hope you are floating on air 
And max jelliebabe dem dreaming and Kate and other testers... Stay smiling 

Well my situation is that I used the official hcg test given to me for the official test date.... And a second line showed.  It's fainter than the control line but it's there. I am now waiting for a call back from the clinic and hoping they can be more supportive than just say it's wait and see. I've doubled the crinone to twice a day... 

Tmi but this morning for the first wee of the day had a clot, pad hardly being used overnight, has been lots of blood in last 18 hours, but when I went to loo just now, hardly any.  I thought the injections and the scans were the hard bit..... How wrong I was.... !!!  Haven't used pads for my period in a while but would normally expect to change it every few hours as a minimum. But then maybe the ivf drugs have affected the intensity. But then I had a 12mm lining. Presumably that would be a heavy period.

I don't know whether this is just a standard ivf bleed that means nothing, or whether the hormone is starting to leave my system ... Or indeed how long it takes for hormone to leave your system. 

Aarrghhhhhh.  Questions questions ... And a bloody fertility nurse who is still not in work until tomorrow so text to advise me to ring the main unit .... And no nurses in yet so waiting on a call back!!


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi all,

Firstly Kmj88 and leebeeloo I'm sorry to hear of your BFN, I'm thinking of you both and hope your ok. IzzyBlue thinking of you also and have everything crossed for you.

Congrats to Poppy and Carpedea on your BFP. That's fantastic news.

This 2ww is the hardest wait ever. I'm 4dp3dt and have bad cramping like period cramping. I'm hoping this is normal and not signs my period is on the way. I did a test just to see if the hcg trigger was out of my system and it was negative so at least I know that it's completely out of my system.

Now I need to wait til 13th of October. You would think 2 weeks was not a long time but it feels like the days are dragging in. How are you all today?

X


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok today? 

Izzyblue, sorry to hear you are having such a tough time. But so glad to hear you still have your BFP! I have heard stories about heavy bleeding in early pregnancy and my acupuncturist told me it's highly likely to get at least something. My lining was over 13mm so if I'm lucky enough to succeed I could easily be in the same boat. Have you had a call from the nurse yet?

Jilsy1 yes the 2ww is maddening. I am 6dp5dt and it's been the longest week of my life. The pains sound positive, hopefully your embryo snuggling in!  

I've decided to try and distract myself with a bit of work today. Was scared as there were no twinges yesterday, just the very sore throat. Today I've had some AF type pains. I really hope she stays away


----------



## Leapday2008

Hi ladies

I'm in my 2ww and came on to join but if I'm honest it's so busy I just won't be able to keep up so won't stay but just wanted to say

Izzyblue back in 2011 I had exactly the same, positive, negative, positive, bleeding , bright red clots etc they doubled my pessaries and just wanted to say it was a BFP in the end (more bleeding up to 15 weeks on and off) but just wanted you to know there is still hope
Have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Izzyblue

Just to say thanks to Jill Kate and leap day...  

Am going in for a 1230 blood test with results back later today and then another one on Monday.  

 Headache and sore eyes from all the crying... Please ignore me if I'm bringing anyone down with the negativity. If you are yet to test - read poppy and carpeadea posts plus others   

Have a good day x


----------



## Jillsy1

Thanks KateMart I am praying the cramping is a good sign. Your so right the 2ww is awful but I'm working all weekend so hoping that will pass time quicker. When do you go in for test?

IzzyBlue sorry to hear your having such a hard time, I really have everything crossed for you and best of luck today. Don't worry about sharing your feelings and certainly don't feel your bringing anyone down. What I love about joining a group like this is you get to share the ups and downs with people who understand exactly what your going though. Best of luck today

Jilly x


----------



## Dem31

Hi all, firstly congratulations on those with BFP, fingers crossed for those due to test shortly.
This 2ww is really hard..... 
I have had the following day 2 and 3 after ET in the middle of the night woke with stomach cramps. By Wednesday they had gone and slept really well. This morning I was woken with bad cramps again (3am). When they transferred my egg it was hatching so I am hoping these are all implantation pains?. I have had hot/cold flushes and boobs are sore, I find it difficult to know if it's the pessaries causing the discomfort or not. Randomly I had a cold for one day  
Anyone else had anything like this? Testing date next Thursday   

Jillysy1 I have the same, I am terrible for Google search but everything I read seems to say that what we are experiencing is a positive thing. Fingers crossed Hun and try not to do anymore tests it takes a while to get the pregnancy hormone in your system. Keep me posted xx


----------



## sazzy33

izzyblue - my heart goes out to you. I had a week of limbo in may, was different as i was 8 weeks gone but the not knowing if harder that it at least being a definitely yes or no. If it isn't too heavy there is still a chance.

Good luck to everyone one else, congrats to some and sorry for others.

AFM it is all i can think about. should have implanted yesterday! had no feeling whatsoever, no sore boobs, not tired.. nothing! so not hopeful but no way of knowing. Trying to wait for either a positive result of AF and not test early but the closer you get the harder it is.

xxx love to all,


----------



## KateMart

Jillsy, my OTD is next Wednesday the 8th. Am trying to hold out til then! Do you go in for a blood test? I have a clinic test and have been told to phone with my result. 

Today I am getting a lot of AF type twinges and also an almost burning sensation? Who knows what's going on in there


----------



## Max 2012

Afternoon girls.

Izzyblue hope everything went well with your blood test this afternoon. I really hope its just nothing to worry about and that you go on to celebrate your amazing news.

It sounds like most people have experienced the af cramps, and the twinges.  For me I had af cramps up to about 9dp3dt. But they stopped and i have been having more twinges/sensations since not painful just noticeable. My boobs felt bigger and a bit sore after about 3dp3dt which I put down to starting the progesterone but my nipples are very sore which only started at about 11dp3dt and are still like that now. I did have a sore throat which lasted just one day and that was on 6dp3dt I think. 

Im now 14dp3dt and af has yet to show.  I last tested on 12dp3dt and got a bfn. I have my OTD on Monday which will make me 17dp3dt and  I am still being good and holding out to not test until then. I really hope the no show af is a good sign and not just down to the medication I am on. One minute I feel excited that it might just have worked and that I will get a late bfp and the next I just tell myself its the meds that are keeping me going.


Arghhh this is so hard! 

Has anyone got plans to test this weekend?


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi Dem31 thanks I really hope it is good news I'm having cramps etc. Like you I also have sore boobs. I have also been feeling a little sick at times. I'm also like you I keep going to google to search symptoms etc. My fingers are crossed for you also and keep me posted with your progress. I agree I really need to hold of from home testing. 

KateMart just keep thinking you will find out on wed. I wish i was getting a blood test but instead I've just to go in with a sample on mon 13th and they will do the test. Mon 13th seems like such a long time away. Fingers crossed for you.

Sazzy33 fingers crossed for you also. When do you go to find out? Some people don't get symptoms when pregnant, everyone is different. So don't give up, keep hoping. 

Max 2012 just seen your post after I posted my last post. That's sounding very positive for you. Fingers crossed you get a BFP on mon.

I'm working pretty much all weekend but I'm actually glad as I'm hoping it will distract me a little lol x


----------



## Dem31

Jillsy1 random question have you stood up and got a sharp pain in one side or the other? I have only had this once but thought it was a bit random!


----------



## KateMart

Max, no AF is definitely a good sign   . Sending lots of   for Monday!


Despite the madness I am still holding off til wednesday. Only 4 full days to go, doesn't seem that much.   


Good luck to anyone testing in the next few days. Have a lovely weekend ladies x


----------



## sazzy33

Jillsuy1 - Thanks for mention, AF is due on tues morning like clockwork for every other cycle so guess i will test on monday. Had a couple of moments today of twinges that literally lasted a minute! but could of be WIND! TMI. How are you doing? when is you date. hard to keep up as so many people.

Max - been following you.. not stalking mind you and thinking of you. Good on you for now testing again only causes down days. wait it out!

xxxxx


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi everyone

Trying to remember if anyone inadvertently told me that this would be an easy journey so I can go and throttle them 😛. (Of course, nobody did tell me that!)

So.... Hcg levels are back - 45.9. Doc says that he is happy with that level so long as it increases by Monday 830 test.  Progesterone test results not yet back... Can't work out results of others on a 14dp2dt but did find a site that collects data like that and said that the lowest reading for a viable pregnancy on 16dpo is 8 and another that said 5.  (Which wouldn't get picked up on a wee test max, so stay stress free and don't test!!)

I'm exhausted. (Just as well I have a weekend of bed rest lined up!)  Being very cautious and certainly not celebrating or even allowing myself a little smile  .... But it's not a bfn yet....  

Massive massive thanks and   to every well wisher xx 



xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi Izzyblue, sounds like good news. I'm not sure if you've seen this link on HCG but it's very useful. (Below). Basically the level isn't that important, it can be as low as 5, but it should double every 48 hours or so.

Again this shows that there can be very low levels of hcg and still be a viable pregnacy (Max!)

http://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html

FC for more BFPs! 

/links


----------



## Max 2012

Izzyblue that's great news about your blood test! Really pleased for you. I'm sure you will feel alot better when you see the level rise on Monday! Just think that you are one step further than last weekend! And I am hoping that applies to me that I just have low hcg levels and that it will show.  I don't think they do blood tests at my hospital. And I'm not sure what happens if it's a bfn on monday with no af? But if it is a bfn on Monday with no af then I might ask for one and see what they say if they don't suggest it. I think because it's nhs they don't do bloods as a way of testing as standard. 

Sazzy33 ha ha I must be posting too much on here lol. Yeah I went to work really upset on mon, tues and weds after bfn's a o have enjoyed not having it my face for a few days and still having a small amount of belief. 

Katemart yeah the no show of af is all im clinging too now. Thanks for the link. Im now starting to believe again. Just hope I'm not setting myself up for another fall.

Jillsy1 Thanks im starting to get nervous now.

and hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a nice relaxing weekend.  Good line up on tv tonight! 

Xx


----------



## Dem31

Max 2012 - love Friday night tv too, goggle box is one of my favourites. Have a nice weekend


----------



## poppy12

Hi lovely ladies,

How’s everyone doing?

Demi – yes I had the exact same sharp pain when standing up.  Have learnt to stand up very slowly and then it’s ok.  I wondered if it might be my ovaries after all the meds?  Or maybe the emby/ies settling in?

Izzyblue – agree the 2WW is the hardest bit.  Sounds like you’re having a really tough time .. thinking of you x Your hCG sounds good though as far as I can tell – anything 25+ is a pregnancy! Xx

Max – you can request a blood test from your doctor or local private IVF centre.  You’ll have to pay for it most likely, but should be about £50-£100? X

Katemart – I too have the throat think?!  So weird.  It’s not sore, but I’ve kinda lost my voice for the last three weeks.  What’s that all about eh?!  Anyone else had similar?

Dreaming2014 and JillyS – hoping this is the year for you!  Thanks for your positive congrats to me! x

Jillysy1 – cramping seems normal-good sign, fingers and toes crossed for you! x

So .. I had my hCG results today – hCG is 700.  Seems high but doctor said it’s a good strong confirmation of pregnancy (pregnancy is 25+ so yes it is ‘strong confirmation’ alright!).  Next bloods in next few days, so fingers crossed for the magic doubling over 72 hours! The worrying never ends in this blinkin IVF ordeal … and I think I may have morphed into my keyboard with the amount of time I’m spending googling everything at the mo. Lol.  Next mantra may have to move from "Step away from the pee stick" to "step away from google"!  

Sending you all lots of continued positive vibes.  This is really tough and we are all very strong to be doing it!  Now for a mind-numbing break .. ah Xfactor just the mind-numb TV I need! x

Poppy x


----------



## Dem31

Poppy12 fingers crossed, I have had stomach cramps all day today on and off! I am hoping that this is all positive, it is difficult to know what the medication is affecting. When is your test date?


----------



## poppy12

Hi Demi (and any other ladies who've finished watching xfactor 

The symptom-spotting is so painful isn;t it?!  Seems cramps can be good sign, but equally some people don;t get any symptoms.  

My OTD was Thursday, Demi, and a BFP followed by hCG of 700!  TRying to figure out what the hCG level means - doctor confirmed I'm pregnant (whoop whoop), but need second test on Monday to check how levels are progressing.

Poppy xx


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi Demi, no I've not had that pain when standing up. I have heard of other people having that though. At the minute I just have cramping. 

Sazzy33 good luck for Monday. My test date is mon 13th. Feels like forever away at the minute. Mostly I just have cramps and the feeling like AF is on the way.

Izzyblue that's great news, keep positive. Fingers crossed for you.

Poppy that's great news, looking very good for you.

Max I understand you must be nervous but not long now.

Well that's me just back from work and was good to be distracted for a bit. Hope your all doing well and enjoying your X factor lol x


----------



## KateMart

Sazzy I also keep getting the twinges and thinking they might be wind  

Max keeping fingers crossed for your test on Monday. 

Poppy12, congrats on the huge HCG levels, that's great news!   maybe twins in there? I read that a sore throat cold type thing could be a immune thing that happens at implantation but wondered if that was wishful thinking in my case. Hopefully not!

Hope everyone is well and staying away from Dr Google! I am a big fan myself


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Hi all, 

I'm brand new to this site, have read every message in this thread and can relate so much to all you are going through. 

This is my first IVF - I had one 5 day embryo implanted Thursday last week - im due my official test on Monday 6th... I'm too scared to do tests before for fear of somehow jinxing things!! 

I too have had tummy cramps, sore breasts and sore throat.. 

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you all x


----------



## Swytz

Hi all
Anyone experiencing a dull lower back pain? I'm 7dp3dt and have had this dull pain for a few days. OTD still over a week away 12 Oct. scared its a sign of AF


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi everyone and sugarplum

There is a poll if you type in the search box 2ww symptoms.... Can't copy and paste the address but lots of people have back ache Swytz . 

I had back pain, twinges in my side, pains down my hips, cramps and everything else... (actually I bought a new bed a week ago on the basis that my hips and back were so bad one morning.....  It was an old bed and needed replacing but think my bfp symptoms were more related... 😄 )

So how is everyone today? Any good plans to take you away from the inevitable symptom searching and decision making over testing or not..? apart from lots of resting in my new bed, I need to go shopping for new bedding . Weather looks a bit rubbish ....wondering how much longer I can delay household type stuff!


----------



## Max 2012

Morning everyone

Hope you are feeling better today izzyblue. 

Well I have a confession to make I caved in and tested this morning and got yet again a bfn! So at 15dp3dt that makes me out I think. So stopping medication and waiting for af to arrive now. Spoke with the hospital this morning and they said I need to have my af from this then I can ring to start on next af. As I have short cycles of 24 days then it means I might be able to sneak a transfer in just before Christmas shut down. I do feel sad it hasn't worked but after reading so many posts on here I think I am lucky to be in the position I am now where I have a beautiful 2 and a half yr old son and 9 frozen embryos. So I don't think I can stay sad for too long. 

Good luck to those with recent bfp's  and those still yet to test.  And those with bfn's I hope your dream does come true in the end. Will probably still nip on here now and again to see how you are all getting on, but will probably stay around the other threads that will be more current to me now. 

Thanks for all your lovely messages over the past few weeks.  Its definitely helped sharing the ups and downs of this roller coaster with you all.

Take care 

Sarah xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Ah max / Sarah....

I'm so sorry x   

Take time to rest and I hope you can get started again soon xx


----------



## poppy12

Morning everyone!

Max20102 - sorry to hear your news.  You sound amazingly strong to reflect on the positives in your life at this stage!  I really hope that the next cycle is positive for you with all those frosties!  Thanks for your support over the last few weeks and I really do wish you all the best! xx

Lots of positive vibes to all Ladies in waiting and especially to those testing over the weekend of Monday!

Does anyone know anything about hCG levels?  I've looked on loadsa websites but getting quite confused.  I know the principle is it needs to double over 48-72 hours, but just preoccupied with what my initial hCG level of 700 means (at 4 weeks).  Does that indicate multiple pregnancy, medication in my body or is it just my body's natural level?  Would love to hear your views and experiences!

Thanks,
Poppy xx


----------



## KateMart

Oh Max I'm so sorry about your BFN. Great that you have so many frosties though. Much easier than an IVF cycle! Good luck x

Hope you are ok Izzyblue? Has the bleeding stopped?

Poppy I don't know about HCG levels but that link I posted yestaerday had loads of info. It tended towards high levels being multiple but Not necessarily, take a look. 

I have been feeling really sick. I'm guessing 7dp5dt is too early for morning sickness though!


----------



## 2ForJoy

good morning ladies  Can I be added please? my OTD is 11/10/14 after IVF.  on thursday 02/10/14 I had one 5 day 4aa blast transferred.  therefore I am today 3dp5dt.

I'm sorry to welcome myself in such a negative light, but I am really down today and was yesterday.  I feel I have lost all hope.  About 2/3 hours after transfer I started getting cramps and they wre constant until last night (36 hours after ET).  straight after ET DH continued our "holiday" in London and preceded to walk around.  i now regret it as think this may have induced the cramps which have possibly rejected my little embie   I'm so sure i'm not PUPO anymore .  When the embryologist called yesterday to let us know about the other embies I mentioned the cramping and she put me straight through to the nurses.  they said they could only advise me to take paracetamol and offered me voltarol suppositories.  I was trying to get reassurance from them asking if it was normal but they would not take my bait.  Just to point out- these are not the same cramps I have been getting from the bum bullets.

I haven't got the voltarol as am better this morn, also reluctant as we are constantly told no NSAIDs for pain relief! 

So I am now 3dp5dt and now resting up- too little too late I think  

Oh- and to make matters worse- NO frosties   not quite what we were expecting.  Sorry for my negative ramble.


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi 2for joy - *hugs*  I have read in a few places now that they could have put a marble in and it won't budge after et.  I think a lot of us have had cramps and unexplained stuff.  Ovaries are bigger, lots of pushing and poking plus meds have been going on for a month etc...  Just relax and rest and wait n see.  And this is the place for negative rambles 

Poppy - no idea! Still on the singleton range ..... And double  . Look forward to hearing x

Afm, and warning for TMI - still bleeding on and off but not like it was.  Trying to ignore all feelings down there!  Presume because I have doubled up with the crinone, it's increased the feeling that AF is around.... I build up the willpower to go to the loo but expect to see a saturated pad ... To see that it's just slight.... (Or sometimes a bit more than slight). And with extra crinone, comes extra stuff that doesn't absorb which up until now, has always been white for me.... You had your warning on TMI lol . Wish I had X-ray vision to see what my little embie was doing *sigh*. But - trying to ignore and remaining positive.... Unfortunately keep coming across posts where people are bleeding and don't get the outcome they want because body isn't keeping the progesterone.... But can't work out if that's before or after a bfp from what they write.  

My cheerleading crowd (with very limited knowledge of ivf) must be so confused.... Two days ago - sadness as it didn't work, yesterday hooray as blood tests are ok.... Today - don't know - still bleeding..... And talk about give too much info in a conversation?.... I know they want to be cheerleaders for me but God they must cringe at the info they hear!! (Haven't yet mentioned the crinone factor lol). 

Have a good one everyone


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks for the lovely messages ladies.  Just wanted to pick your brains. I have just gone to thow away my bfn htp's that I had put to one side which I had put dates on hoping to get an increasing positive, so I could compare, and the test I took the day after the one where the line disappeared now has a faint pink line sat there. At that point I was 11dp3dt.  So that was from 4 days ago, but have taken 2 since them and there is nothing on them. Do you think the embryo attached and now it has gone? 

Xx


----------



## Izzyblue

I think if I was you max, I'd keep using the pessary until you have a blood test on Monday. .. That's the only way you will know....for the sake of another couple of days.  I don't know about the urine test.... (Lost all faith in them really.)  Did your clinic give you an hcg one? The faintest of lines appeared on my hcg one but it was a 45 on the blood test...


----------



## Swytz

Thanks izzy I will have a look. Tmi but I think it's also because I constipated. I had papaya yesterday but my friend shrieked when I told her and she said don't touch that stuff so now looking at other alternatives. Lovely progesterone!! 
Max you will drive your self crazy Hun. Can I ask when your OTD is? Maybe try a first response of something?   to you


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks izzyblue, when I rang hospital this morning they said they dont do blood tests and that it should definitely show on a htp by OTD. If not I am just to stop the meds and wait for AF. I think the fact that there is no line today has cleared it up for me as it is should be very much darker by now. I just now wonder based on my findings if it did implant but it wasn't to be so it came away  

Swytz- thanks, yeah I have been using first response tests all the way through. My OTD is Monday. 

Good luck with your blood test on Monday izzyblue  

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hey Max, I would stop torturing yourself with it, it's possible that the line was an evaporation line and if it was a faint positive, you don't want to be beating yourself up about it. Focus on your many frosties and be kind to yourself


----------



## hellibump

Can I be added please FET transfer on Oct 6th


----------



## Max 2012

Yeah Katemart your right.  No point thinking about it like that really.  Was just not expecting to see it that's all. 

Like you said now time to concentrate on the frosties.

Thanks x


----------



## Izzyblue

Take care of yourself max - i think your right xx

Hi helibump


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi all,

Firstly I'm really sorry to hear your news Max. Thinking of you and hoping your ok. Take some time to rest. Wishing you best of luck for your next go.

Welcome 2forJoy. I understand how easy it is to feel negative and worry. I have been having cramps for past 3 days and the feeling like AF is on the way. I just keep telling myself it might be implantation. So don't give up hope. Fingers crossed for you.

Welcome hellibump and sugarplumfairy

Izzyblue good to see your keeping positive. Really hoping and keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Swytz I haven't had any back pain, but think some people get back pain. My date is 13th October so I know how you feel about it still feeling like a while away.

Poppy I don't know much about hcg levels. Did you find out anymore about it?

Today at work I've been trying to distract myself from the fact that I'm cramping and have the feeling like AF is on the way. Have sore boobs as well. Trying to stay positive. That's me 5dp3dt. I'm trying to stay away from google lol

How are you all doing? X


----------



## Jelliebabe

2forjoy ,- I think that cramps are quite common on her after transfer.  Please try not to worry yet!

AFM - I'm out   had a little bleeding yesterday so tested, neg.  More bleeding today even though I've had extra progesterone... Neg test again today.  Oytd is Monday but should be showing on a test by now.  I am keeping up with meds as going to clinic on Monday fur a blood test.  I'm going to get them to check my progesterone levels as I'm sure you shouldn't bleed until stopping progesterone supplements.  Had a good cry yesterday but feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Izzyblue

Sorry to hear that jelliebabe - look after yourself x


----------



## Jillsy1

I'm really sorry jelliebabe. Hope your ok. Thinking of you x


----------



## Dreaming2014

Big big hugs Jellie xx


----------



## Sas06

Evening ladies hope you don't mind me joining in I'm on my 3rd cycle of iui of trying for baby no 2.  feeling pretty anxious as when we done iui for my son it worked 1st time. But have this strange sensation in lower stomach slight cramps now and then still have 10days till otd 😁


----------



## Loftyhope

I've not been on for a few days now.  I got myself all worked up and promised myself I would have a few days away from the Internet, Google etc - it sends you demented!!  It seems we have a few new users and we've had some good and not so good experiences.  I pray you are all staying strong      This journey is filled with such emotion  

Thought I would check in.  
I am now 11dp5dt and have continued to get BFP's for the past 7 days.  My clear blue digi this morning showed up as 2-3 weeks   

However my OTD is not until 17dp5dt (10th Oct).  I am happy with the BFP don't get me wrong but I am very anxious about sustaining that result until next Friday     

I am currently taking pre-conception vitamins, should I change these vitamins now to pregnancy vitamins or do you think I am jumping the gun?!  I am so scared    What are people's thoughts??  I am beside myself with worry.


----------



## Sas06

Hi loftyhope I would stick to what your taking for now Untill your otd then start the pregnacy ones just eat the right foods and avoid the certain foods you should stay away from.  😀


----------



## Graper1

Jelliebabe - hugs x

Same here - I am out too.   noticed bleeding this morning when I went to the loo, but was desperately hoping it was implantation bleeding, but it just kept going. Who am I kidding. I have 12/13 days post ovulation till AF starts, and today is 10dp2dt! Had a little cry this afternoon. Can't believe this is it.


----------



## sazzy33

12 dpo for me buckled and tested bfn. Gutted! No symptoms so think I'm out! At least prepared for it.


----------



## Mel01c

Apologies for the lack of personals but doing this from my mobile. 

Welcome to all the newbies  Hope your 2ww isn't too stressful.

To those who've got BFP's, I'm really happy for you and hope your pregnancies go smoothly. 

To the BFP's, I'm so so so sorry.  To come all this way for a negative result is hard.  I admire the strength in all of you, especially those that have been through multiple rounds of fertility treatment. I'm struggling with my 1st.

I'm curently 8dp5dt and trying to keep realistic that any symptoms are probably my ovaries healing or drug related. Sorry to be a Debbie Downer but is hard knowing that at my age there's only a very small chance this might actually work and time is against us as we started trying for kids quite late. 

BUT, really hoping for a miracle on Tuesday my OTD


----------



## sazzy33

Do pink line tests always show a line an hour later?


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Today is 10dp5dt - I'm booked in for my blood test at hospital tomorrow. Does anyone know if they give you the results there and then or does it involve another wait?

Also I'm getting loads of heartburn, is this a good sign Am analysing every little twinge!!!!x


----------



## chocoholic17

Hi all just saw this thread I'm in my 2ww and my otd is 12th October. .so 4dp5dt I'm starting to get so impatient now ..snow so sleepy it may be the cyclogest hough


----------



## Jillsy1

Morning ladies, how are you all today?

Sas06 welcome to the group. I also got pregnant with my son on my first iui. We were going to go for iui again but were told it would need to be icsi for us. So I am now 6dp3dt and anxiously waiting. I also have been having cramps. Fingers crossed for you.

Loftyhope very excited for you, such great news.

Graper1 very sorry to hear that. Hope your ok. So difficult to be going through that and take some time to rest. Thinking of you.

Sazzy33 don't give up just yet. Wait until your otd as you just never know and some people don't have any symptoms.

Mel01c just keep positive and sending you lots of positive vibes. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

sugarplumfairy when I went in for my blood test after my first iui they phoned me a few hours after my blood test to give me the results. 

Mrs TQ welcome to the group. I have been feeling tired as well. My otd is 13th October.

Well I'm now 6dp3dt and just wishing the days would go by faster. I'm working tonight so hoping that will distract me for a bit. I'm still having sore boobs and some cramping and last night had a bit of a sore throat. Think I am over thinking every little thing though lol x


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Thanks Jillsy1 x


----------



## chocoholic17

Jillsy thanks just counting the days to otd I'm going to try to stick to testing Till then


----------



## Mel01c

Thanks Jillsy xxxxx


----------



## Mel01c

Looks like we might be out with AF arriving today and an early test with a negative result. OTD is still 2 days away but think it's only going through the motions now


----------



## chocoholic17

Mel0c sorry to hear but I was told to still test on Otd just in case ..have you spoken to your clinic ?


----------



## Mel01c

Thanks Mrs T Q. Unfortunately the clinic isn't open today so will call them in the morning. Keeping up with Crinone for now though.

Been pretty teary this morning, hubby to be has been amazing support. If it's a definite BFN then at least i have a wedding in Aus to plan for. 

xxx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies and welcome to all the newbies!  

Jelliebabe, graper, Mel and sazzy, really sorry to hear about the BFNs   Definitely try again on OTD though. It seems HCG is slow to show in some people. 

I'm 8dp5dt now and only two days til OTD. Every time I go to the loo I am petrified I will find AF has started. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Izzyblue

Just a quick pop in to say hugs to all the bfn - graper, Mel and sazzy xx

Fingers crossed for all testers over the next few days xx stay strong x


----------



## 2ForJoy

evening ladies, thanks for the support *Jillsy *& *izzy *

I'm sorry to hear your BFN *graper*, *mel, jelliebabe* & *sazzy * take time to care for yourself 

*Jillsy*- stay positive and away from google! I'm a google-a-holic! So tempted to cut my internet connection 

*lofty*- congrats on your BFP! I'd take it as a definite hun. Your wait is ridiculously long 

*kate*- not long to go now  my clinic gave me an otd 14 days from EC (so 9dp5dt)... seems early to me!

*sugarplumfairy*- good luck for tomorrow 

*izzy, max* and everyone else 

*AFM*- today am 3dp5dt. Cramping has defo died down- not sure if thats a good or bad thing  does it mean the cramping from day of ET and day 1 were my body rejecting my little emb and now I have nothing to feel  This 2ww malarkey is rubbish  . only thing to report today is getting a lot of twinges in my right ovary- have had it in my left on and off since EC last week but nothing in my right so don't think its that. Hope little emb isn't climbing into my fallopain tube to settle


----------



## chocoholic17

Mel it's a horrible waiting game but still call them tomorrow and good you are continuing with me da unless they tell you otherwise ...its at times like this that other halves really shine through.a wedding in auz  sounds amazing .


----------



## PBAL

Hi ladies

I hope i am okay to join. I had donor egg in prague with 2 3aa blasts transferred on 1 october. I had 1500 pregnyl shot immediately after transfer,  then on 2dp and 4dp (today). 

2dp and 3dp i had major stretching but today at 4dp i am in major pain with af cramps. I feel like it is all over. 

Do any of you lovely ladies have similar cramps. They are quite horrendous 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies on this 2 week wait. 

Pbal


----------



## KateMart

2forjoy your OTD is really early! Mine is 11dp5dt and seems early compared with some ladies in here! Is yours a blood test? 

I wouldn't worry about the cramping or lack of it. My right ovary has been twinging since ET funnily enough too, though! But I think all us PUPO ladies are analysing every little twinge that may or may not have been noticed otherwise. This 2ww drives us crazy  

Welcome pbal!  

Good luck to tomorrow's testers and to everyone else, keep up the PMA


----------



## 2ForJoy

thanks kate.  I know right!  I've just double checked the sheet they gave us and it defo says 14 days after egg collection! Its a pee stick test but I can go have bloods if I want too.


----------



## KateMart

2forJoy that's great, even less of a wait


----------



## carpedea

Hey ladies

Sorry not been around much been keeping busy till my early scan as that wait is a new kind of fun!

Sorry to be so impersonal I am am typing from my phone.  sorry for all the bfn s although I see so much positivity still its amazing to watch. I really think you ladies are extraordinary.


Izzy I think its good news. Let us know how it develops.

Hi and good luck to all new ladies.

2forJoy just wanted to say that my OTD was 9dp5dt so exactly 14 days from egg collection. I suppose it depends on the clinic. Even with such a short wait I caved in and tested early no patience me!!

Have a good week ladies and good luck to all new testers xxx


----------



## poppy12

Hi ladies!

Just a quick check-in! Hello to new girls. The 2ww is horrendous and a time of serious symptom spotting no matter what we do eh! Cramps generally seem common. I guess our bods have been through a lot. And yes, basically we are amazing 

So ... I've been cautiously enjoying the last few days post BFP!!! Have another blood test tomorrow so hope hCG has done its thing over the last few days. The worrying seems to continue! Bummer! Any info or experience of hCG or progesterone testing, much appreciated!

Thinking of ladies who are having a tough time and fingers crossed to anyone testing in the morning!

Poppy xx


----------



## Dem31

Poppy12 are all the blood tests normal once you get a positive? I got the impression you went in for a scan at 7 weeks and that was it. This is my first time so I have no idea 
, thanks


----------



## poppy12

Hi Dem31 - think clinics differ on whether they do/request blood tests to confirm pregnancy. My clinic monitor hCG and progesterone levels to make sure all us progressing and not at risk of miscarriage. My hCG was 700 last wk which is high. I think it's a good thing but can quite work it out and for once The Google God hasn't helped. Guess I'll find out after tomorrow. Fingers crossed! 

Hope you're doing ok? Xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Lovely to read things going well for you both poppy and carpeadea. I think your level is absolutely fine poppy . I mever really realised that there is always something to wait for and stress about   when does a private clinic sign you back to the nhs?

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow... Im having my second hcg levels tested so will get a definitive answer.

Baby dust to everyone either now or in the near future xx


----------



## Jillsy1

Good morning all, how is everyone today?

mel01c I'm sorry to hear about AF arriving. Thinking of you and hoping your ok.

2forjoy I am trying to stay away from google lol. 

Welcome pba I also had been having bad cramping but it seems to have eased off now. Cramping seems to be normal.

Carpeadea and poppy delighted to hear things are going well for you and izzy hoping all is well with you.

Well work did help a bit with distracting me. My cramping has eased off now but I still have sore boobs. Had a headache yesterday and seem to have broken out in spots on my chin. Anyone else have that?
X


----------



## Izzyblue

My progesterone level was low on the Friday lunchtime test. Was put up to 2 crinone gels a day. Mr google isn't giving me the answer as to whether that's the max daily dose. Anyone on more or have any better luck with google?? 

And if it goes low - does that affect development or is it all ok if you get levels back up again? 

My nurse appears to know nothing.


----------



## Loftyhope

I apologise in advance for ranting but having a bad day so far.

I am 13dp5dt today and OTD not til 17dp5dt!!!!! 

I decided to ring the clinic this morning to check out whether my cycle has been manipulated during the ICSI or whether my LONG 39 day natural cycle still stands!  If it does then my AF is due on Friday!!!  The nurse just didnt want to know, gave me no advice what so ever and just told me to do a test on OTD as instructed.  Do these people not understand what we are going through!!  

I pray my BFP still stands on Friday.  I know I shouldn't have tested early but I can't change that now and I am having a complete meltdown.  To make it worse I have to attend work this afternoon for a sickness meeting with head of HR for being off sick!!! People have no compassion.  I know I am likely to get stressed which is why I'm off in the first place!!!! I doubt I can sit there and take my sickness seriously when all that matters is a BFP - I cannot hide this fact and know I will come across as rude as I am not interested in work - it means nothing compared to my result.

Sorry to be so negative and I promise I will try and cheer up!! 

Sorry for being so negative!!


----------



## Lisabisa83

Hi,I'm 5dp5dt this is my second cycle of IVF and I had 1x 4AA blasto transferred and manage to freeze 1x 4AA, 1x5BB and 1x 6AA.
This 2ww is already driving me nuts, I am due to test Monday 13th but I want to start testing from this Friday because I am so impatient!!! I have had pretty much every symptom apart from actual sickness or spotting so far but the last 24 hours my boobs aren't quite as sore and I don't have cramps anymore. I have vivid dreams every night which always end with me getting my period and it's really not helping!
Trying to stay positive but it's so so hard!!
Anyone else have a BFP after symptoms dropping after 4DP5DT?

Any help or support greatly received! 
X


----------



## Dem31

Thank you Poppy12, hopefully I will be luck enough to find out soon.......fingers crossed


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is ok. This 2ww is a constant worry and as far as I can tell, gets no better even if you do get a BFP!

Welcome Lisabisa, sounds like you have some great frosties! 6AA is the best you can get isn't it? Apparently many of our symptoms are caused by the progesterone supplements, but you would be experiencing implantation around now, so it could be that?

Lofty, so sorry your clinic and work aren't being understanding. I know what you mean, sometimes I just feel like a number and feel nervous about phoning up the clinic with my worries etc. Just be positive: you have your BFP, it's far too late on to be a false positive; your clinic is just really harsh with the 2ww  

Poppy sorry to hear you are worrying too.  

Izzy, what were your HCG levels like this morning? I'm sure the nurse would be more worried if she thought the progesterone wasn't enough to sustain the pregnancy. I know it's hard but try not to worry. Do you have another test coming up?

Today I am 9dp5dt and itching to test. DH has forbidden me though  . I don't want to know in some ways but I'm guessing it would probably show either way by now? 2 days to go...


----------



## Izzyblue

Only a quick log in - not had my HCg result yet. Grr. Know exactly what you mean about feeling like a number. Lofty. Think you can take it as a positive result x don't know if you have told hr about your situation but maybe you should. They have a duty to make life as stress free as possible. Should do maternity risk assessment. 

Good luck with meeting x


----------



## Izzyblue

Bad news for me. Level came back at less than 5. At work. Have one meeting to attend and then going home to grieve. 

Best wishes to everyone xx thanks for the support on this journey xx


----------



## KateMart

Oh izzy I'm so sorry   

Sending lots of love, take care of yourself xx


----------



## carpedea

Oh Izzy I am so sorry


----------



## PBAL

Izzy. Im so sorry. Look after yourself.

Pbal


----------



## hayley-mum of 3

Hello Ladies sorry to but in but I'm curious to know what to expect had 2 day five embryos put back on Saturday since then really really bloated twinges mainly in my left side but I don't know if that's down to the pessaries or ec? So confused and good luck to you all xx


----------



## Sas06

Really sorry about your news  izzy 😔


----------



## Swytz

Izzy    sooo sorry. My heart goes out to you. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## 2ForJoy

So sorry izzy   take time to look after yourself.

Welcome hayley, could be constipation if you're bloated too.it's so hard to tell, this2ww is torture and the progesterone doesn't help matters!!


----------



## hayley-mum of 3

Hello and no they don't help but on a not so nice front I'm not constipated lol I think I just feel strange weather its because I know the embies (Minnie and mickey) lmao are in there I don't know   xx


----------



## Izzyblue

Just to say thanks everyone,.... Definitely my last comment on the oct 2ww but will watch out for news poppy, lofty and carp so keep posting 
Waiting out for news from the not yet tested!! Jill, Kate and you all!


----------



## Jillsy1

Firstly Izzy, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take sometime to rest and take care of yourself. Thinking of you.

Welcome to the new ladies. This 2ww is horrible. I'm driving myself mad. Trying to be as positive as can be and trying to stay away from google. X


----------



## hayley-mum of 3

I don't know you Izzy but my heart goes out to you hun stay positive and strong ♥ 
And me and Google have fallen out! He refuses to make sense of my symptoms so I refuse to search via him lmao until the next time I feel something grrr the temptation lol the more I look though the more I get the symptoms or at least my head thinks I have them xxx


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Hi Ladies.... 

So sorry to hear it wasn't good news for you Izzy - sending love and hugs.... x


Vicki x


----------



## sazzy33

So sorry izzy!

congrats to all BFP's and BFN's i am feeling your pain.

AF due tomorrow morning and i made sure i don't have any tests in the house as the disappointment is too much. If anything like last tries i will wake up about 3am with period pain and the reality will kick in. Still holding a spec of hope but had no preg symptoms and had BFN yesterday. Guess i will update you all tomorrow.

All the best and thanks for everyone's support for last 2 weeks, nice to know you aren't on your own in this journey.


----------



## hayley-mum of 3

Good luck tomorrow sweetie I have everything crossed for you and I'm also debating the test the priory have booked me in for the 14 the which will be exactly 10 days but thanks to Google again I've read you can test earlier so I'm unsure in what I should do oh the decisions lol xxxx


----------



## desphil1976

So sorry Izzy to hear your sad news! Lots of


----------



## Loftyhope

Katemart - hold out on the testing if you can!! It's really not worth the extra trauma!!! Thank you for your reassurance.   

Izzyblue - really sorry to hear your news    My heart goes out to you  

Lets hope this week continues to fly by.....the waiting is just unreal!!!! Only another 80hrs to go until OTD!!!!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Google is evil! It should be banned in the 2ww!!


Sazzy... Good luck for tomorrow  

Afm- I'm really sorry for the wayyy tmi post in advance! I'm sure af is imminent. My number 2s become more frequent shall we say and they have today. As well as that I am getting a fair amount of "normal" wet discharge from the front, not the clumpy progesterone related. Also, now I did warn you, I'm feeling quite ...ahem....loose down there  Looose as dilated and the bullets can fall out when I put them in the front. Any ideas?!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Counting the hours now eh lofty?!


----------



## Lisabisa83

2forjoy, I feel the same!! I have had loose motions all day, it feels like I have something poking me in my uterus/ovary area...it's not cramping it literally feels like I'm pressing it. I'm sooooo tempted to test tomorrow as day 6 post transfer!!!


----------



## Loftyhope

2forJoy - If I'm counting down the hours that means its not too far away!!!     Sorry I can't help you with your 'symptoms' lol - how long have you got to go until OTD?


----------



## Jillsy1

Sazzy good luck tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you.

2forjoy I can relate to a lot of what you have said. I have been feeling like AF is going to arrive any day now but i keep hoping that's just the effects of the progesterone.
My OTD is not til mon 13th and feels like forever away. I'm praying AF stays away x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Haha! What dt did you have Lisa? Does it feel a bit like ov pain? Which side?

I like your style lofty, one down to double digits I'll be the same  I'm currently 4dp5dt with my it'd at 9dp on Sat 11the x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Damn phone, sorry for typos!


----------



## hayley-mum of 3

That's strange falling out could be a good sign ... I have problems with gravity and the pessary the night one is fine but the morning one doesn't stay in as such kinda leaks back out I thought I was doing something wrong but  lady on another thread had same problem but no one said how this could be fixed lol no corks available xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

My ones up the front before et were fine, I just feel I've gotten progressively looser down there! Kinda dilated before af. I wish there was a way to cork it in lol!


----------



## hayley-mum of 3

Ha ha sorry about the wording but that's the way the other half put it when I stood the crying about my soggy knickers I know it was stupid but first time ivfer and I feel like I've been left out on the details   I'm praying for a positive but after reading some websites today I'm feeling less confident another quick question is 4cc and 4 bb good because an article I read today said this is a poor grade and I have both back on bored xxx


----------



## Dem31

I have the same issue with the delightful bullets, I have a bloated stomach from OSHH so at the moment it doesn't want to go in. If I get it in it gets pushed back out! So annoying but I am so glad there are a number of us with this issue, it has made me feel better. 

Three more sleeps and I can pee on a stick


----------



## poppy12

Evening lovely ladies!

Long post alert .. soz taking some time to catch up with everyone’s news!

Izzyblue – I’m so sad to hear your news.  Life it really unfair at times.  You’ve been a great support to me and others on here and I really hope you get a positive pregnancy in the future if you decide to go for it again.  I will keep posting on here and be lovely to chat anytime you fancy popping in to the Oct 2WW! x

Loftyhope – I hope you kicked butt at your meeting with HR!  It should be illegal for work pressure to add to this ridiculously tough time.  There seems to be a loop-hole in the support pre-conception and confirmed pregnancy and it sucks x

Lisabisa83 and Halelymumofthree –cramping, sore boobs, headaches , bloated, all seem common.  The symptom-spotting is a nightmare, but perfectly normal!!  Some of my symptoms have def subsided over the last few days … and I got a BFP last week!  Think the body is adjusting to everything for the first few days and hopefully there’s some embedding too, so the symptoms may then reduce.  The wait really is the worst kinda hell!

Katemart – well done on holding out on the testing!  OTD is nearly here for you.Fingers tightly crossed for you x

Sazzy33 – good luck for testing tomorrow!!!!!!! Xx

Sorry can’t help on the eh hum ‘corkage front’ ladies!  Do you have an applicator?  I’ve just been given one and helps to place higher up near cervix?  Maybe chat to your clinic to check you’re getting enough of the dosage.

So for me … I’m still at the waiting for second blood test result to monitor these early stages of my BFP!  hCG level seems high and progesterone is “>127” – don’t know what that actually means, but my doctor said it’s fine and indicative of a healthy pregnancy.  Get second results back tomorrow, so fingers, toes, arms, legs, hair and anything else I can cross or contort … crossed that those levels continue to rise as they should!

Anyone know anything about hCG and/or progesterone?  Would love to hear your experiences of the blood tests and what the results mean!

Sending everyone lots of positive pregnancy vibes! xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi poppy, no applicator for me.

stumbled upon these earlier... May help xx

http://www.betabase.info

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/209-Beta-hCG-Values-and-Facts

/links


----------



## poppy12

Thanks 2forJoy!!!  Those links are really helpful.  Seems to confirm that my hCG is high and could indicate multiple pregnancy.  Key thing is that hCG needs to double, so everything crossed for test results tomorrow.  Cor this waiting and stress at every stage never ends! 

Poppy x


----------



## Lisabisa83

Lofty hope, the pain is more my right side all the time, feels like a light stabbing but not enough for pain relief. 
I put my cyclogest in rectally, I didn't like the mucus I got. It just seems to be absorbed much easier.
Hope everyone sleeps well, another day closer to OTD of 13th oct!!! X


----------



## Max 2012

Izzyblue so sorry to hear about your news today.  Hope you are ok.  

Well it was OTD for me today and as already expected it was a bfn! Called the hospital with my results and they were very sympathetic but were optimistic and encouraging about starting another frozen transfer as I still have 9 left. They said I need to have my af from this failed transfer ( which still has not arrived since stopping meds on Saturday) and then I can call to request treatment on the day of my next af which is not too long as I only have short cycles of 24 days. The only thing that will slow me down is the fact that they have Christmas closure and I understand they are having alot of requests at the minute so could have to wait in the que. But at least I feel I can look forward to the next attempt now and that they were happy for me to get straight back into it. 

One thing I would say as an early tester is that it worked for me. I was let down slowly over the days which meant it wasn't a big surprise by the time OTD came and I knew I wasn't pregnant.  I think if I had not tested early and the first time was today I would have been really shocked and very upset as no af would have got me thinking it had worked.  But early testing isn't the best for everyone I know. I think its an individual choice.

Good luck to all those yet to test and those with bfp's hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

And those with bfn's I may be chatting to you again in the coming months on the 2ww and then hopefully that will be our time.

I will keep watching to see how you all get on. 

Goodbye and good luck ladies.  It has been lovely speaking to you all


----------



## 2ForJoy

hi again ladies, meant to post this earlier and forgot....

DH went to get our tests today, picked up the First Response Early tests....

FYI ***TIP**- the twin packs are currently BOGOF in Superdrug so £10.49 for 4 sticks x*


----------



## Whatamoo

Oooh good to know, thanks


----------



## Jillsy1

Morning ladies, how are you all today.

Poppy great to hear how well things are going with you. Gives me hope reading all your posts.

Lisabisa my otd is also the 13th. How have you been feeling. I'm counting down the days and wishing they would go faster lol

Max very sorry to hear of your news. Take care of yourself and wishing you luck with your FET when you go through it x

2forjoy yes I also got first response tests from superdrug. Trying to hold off til at least fri before testing as my otd is mon 13th but from what I've been reading hcg should show up on tests from around the fri/sat

Well I'm still getting cramping, headaches, sore boobs and also have broken out in spots. Feels like AF is on the way but fingers crossed it stays away. My cycle is usually 26 days so going by that I would be due AF around wed so I'm praying and hoping it stays away.

Hope your all doing good today x


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear about the BFN Max   I can see what you mean about knowing though. I am sos cared to test tomorrow as I almost don't want to know if it's negative. It's great that you have frosties to fall back on though and FC you get started again soon. 

Poppy sounds like you have great levels. Let us know what your test results say today. How do you feel about possible twins?! I'm guessing you had two out pack?

2for Joy how are you getting on? Thanks for the top on the tests. If this succeeds I may go and by some so I can obsessively test every day! 

Loftyhope how did your meeting go? You're now all the closer to OTD keep strong!

Sazzy good luck with your test today xx

Hayley I wouldn't worry about the quality of the embryos. As far as I can see there's a lot of luck involved and someone can have the highest grade and fail and visa versa.  

I am one day off OTD and so scared. DH is convinced it has worked which makes it even harder. I want to feel like that too but it's hard as you don't want to set yourself up for a fall. I really don't know what the result will be. Any symptoms I've had I could also put down to the pessaries. 

Hope everyone else is ok and surviving this hellish wait!xx


----------



## KateMart

Apologies for the many typos! Hopefully you can work out what things are meant to say. Stupid IPad,


----------



## Jillsy1

Katemart not long for you now. Sending you lots of positive vibes. I understand what your saying about your dh being convinced it worked. My husband is the same and in some ways makes it harder as if I'm not I feel like I'm letting him down. I'm trying to stay positive and really hoping it's worked and trying my best not to be negative. It's just so hard though. Best of luck for your otd x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Jillsy. It's so hard isn't it? I feel like I'm letting him down too. I'm now not sure if testing early is better or worse! At least it wouldn't be a shock then x


----------



## Jillsy1

Yes it is so hard. I think I will probably give in and test early. You do what's best for you but at least it's not long for you now. I need to wait til mon 13th and I'm finding the wait so hard. Trying to keep busy to distract myself x


----------



## KateMart

Jillsy I don't blame you! I guess the only pro me could be testing too early and getting a false negative which would prolong the agony. I almost tested this morning but didn't want to know the result. X


----------



## Jillsy1

I agree though Kate a false negative would be so difficult to deal with. So in some ways I do feel like I should wait til my otd. I will need to see how much will power I have towards the end of the week x


----------



## Lisabisa83

Morning all, it got the better of me and I just tested. It wasn't my first morning urine and I had had a drink...and 6dp5dt and I've had a BFP!!!
What does this mean...could I go on have a negative? I took my trigger shot on weds 24th September.....at 10pm... 😬🙏


----------



## sazzy33

lisa - congratulation that is brilliant news

Katemart - good luck testing tomorrow!

I seem to be one of the few here that had OI instead of IVF but i hope all goes well for you all.

AFM - in a surprising turn of events i got a BFP this morning! was so so sure AF was on the way and had no preg symptoms whatsoever. Very happy and trusting God he/she stays put.

I tested on sunday and got 2 BFN's, for me it puts a downer on the test day and left me feeling low all day monday. I would recommend waiting until OTD as at least the hope remains.


----------



## KateMart

Lisabisa and Sazzy, congrats on the BFPs! Great news!

Lisa I'm sure the trigger would be out of your system now. I heard it takes 10 to 14 days depending on dose.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Sazzy and Lisa congrats!       

Lisa, trigger should be out by now sweetie x


----------



## Sas06

Morning all  massive congratulation to sazzy and lisabisa on your bfp 

I'm feeling rubbish today woke up full of cold  😔 still having few cramps now and then hoping and praying that it all works out this time trying so hard to keep myself busy.


----------



## PBAL

Morning

Congrats to lisa and sazzy - yipeee

I have decided to test out my booster shot. Last one taken 3 days ago at 1500. I of course tested positive today (which i expected). I didnt test on a first response but a cooperative test which is not as strong but even though it showed a good positive.

Do you ladies know how long a booster shot remains in your system. 

Thanks

Pbal


----------



## Jillsy1

Congrats sazzy and lisa. Lisa after seeing you got a BFP after 6dp5dt I decided to do a first response test as I'm 8dp3dt and I got a BFP. The second line is faint but it's def there. I can't quite believe it. My otd is not until 13th but I tested a week ago to make sure the booster was out of my system and it was negative. Now I want my otd to hurry as I want them to def confirm my BFP is real.


----------



## KateMart

Jillsy that is brilliant news!


----------



## Jillsy1

Thank you Kate. It still hasn't quite sunk in. I keep asking myself if I've missed something. I know it can't be the hcg booster as I tested a week after it and got a negative.

Pbal I think they say with the hcg booster jag it's meant to take 24 hours for each 1000iu to leave your system. My shot was 6500 iu and was out my system when I tested a week later. X


----------



## Loftyhope

*Katemart* - Wow your so strong willed for not testing this morning  My meeting went okay - I have hit stage 1 and 2 sickness triggers but to be honest its the least of my worries at the moment!!! At least that's the way I have to look at it or it would send me into a complete rage  - the fact that work dragged me in for a meeting at what is already a stressful time!!!

*Poppy12* - Thanks for the support where work is concerned. I'm just glad the meeting is over and I can concentrate on the all important OTD on Friday. Hoping today brings you good results, I hope its fantastic news and who knows, twins lol   

*Lisabisa83 and Jillsy1* - Well done and congrats on your 

*2forJoy* - Cheers for the thumbs up on tests! Just what I needed to hear as I've practically had to re-mortgage the amount I have been spending lol!!! 

*Sazzy* - Really hope you continue with BFP's and  he/she sticks for you

Well I am still fighting the ridiculously long 17 day wait!!!  I tested AGAIN this morning and my BFP is still there.    I absolutely pray its still there on Friday!!! I've had some cramping the last two days but AF hasnt arrived so fingers crossed this is the start of something amazing


----------



## sarahstar

Hi everyone, Im new to this site so forgive me if i make no sense at all .....  im going though another round of IVF this time I have managed to get to the stage where i had one blast cyst put back on the 2nd October (FTE I think that means frozen transfer?) so it was a Frozen 5 day Blastocyct transferred and it was graded medium.

The day after the transfer i felt unwell tired and cramping so took it easy and slept.  since then ive had cramping on and off and this weird feeling of some kind of motion sickness (i feel like im on a boat) light headed and feel terribly sick........... if this what i think it is    and Ive had terrible head aches. and wake up itching like a mad woman my whole legs itch sooooo much its so frustrating has anyone else had these symptoms?

Do you think i could test yet? transfer was the 2nd October so I'm 5days post transfer................ what do you think?  I'm going out of my mind please help       

I have been pregnant once before managed to get to 34 wks and sadly i was in a car accident and my little girl Sienna was born sleeping........ i know i can do this again i just want it to work so much!! i never had any symptoms with sienna no sickness or anything... but i suppose no two pregnancies are the same are they?


----------



## Jillsy1

Thanks loftyhope, it's still early days but I'm delighted to have gotten that BFP. Now I just want to hurry up and get to my otd on the 13th but I'll be testing daily until then.

sarahstar welcome to the group. Firstly I'm very sorry to hear about losing sienna at 34 weeks. My heart goes out to you and wishing you the best this time. I think 5dp5dt may be a bit early to test as you could get a false negative. I home tested today at 8dp3dt and got a BFP so that would be the same as 6dp5dt. I understand how it feels being desperate to home test. I also had cramps, headaches and my legs were also very itchy. I have had feelings of sickness now and again but not a lot. All symptoms seem normal and it's so hard to tell if it's pregnancy or progesterone. Wishing you the best of luck and please keep us posted on your progress x


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Yesterday was my OTD and I'm delighted to say it was positive.. 

Hcg levels at 11dp5dt were 330... 

I made a conscious decision not to do any tests befoer the official bloods but on the day I really began to wish I had as the pressure yesterday was unbearable - not sure how I'd have coped with a negative.. 

Good luck to all those testing soon x


----------



## Loftyhope

Hi Sarahstar - welcome to the thread. 

I am in the 2ww aswell -  I tested 5 days post transfer (5dp5dt) and got my first BFP.  So yes you can get a positive on that day but based on my own experiences I strongly recommend you don't!!!  I have tested EVERY day since for 10days - and still 3 more days to go!!!  It has made the wait even more stressful as every day I am frightened of that BFP no longer being there - that's my advice but do whats right for you   

Another thing to consider is the trigger shot as well and whether that would still be in your system.  I tested out the trigger shot (Pregnol 5000) and this was out of my system by 3/4 days past transfer, but this can vary depending on the dose you have injected.  Just something to be mindful of I suppose. 

I am sorry to hear of your earlier pregnancy.  I can't begin to imagine what that must have felt like.  I admire you for finding the strength to continue and I pray   you get your BFP with this cycle and all runs smoothly.


----------



## Jillsy1

Congrats sugarplumfairy I'm delighted for you. Well done for managing not to test early.

Loftyhope I understand how you feel. After having my BFP today from home testing and being only 8dp3dt I will be testing everyday until mon to make sure BFP is still there x


----------



## harleyb1992

hello everyone so exited to join this thread finally    

I had my 5day transfer today and now have 1 top grade blast on board. will read through the post to see how everyone else in getting on baby dust to all.
    

SHARRY- can I be added to front page please OTD is 18th October 

xxxx


----------



## Dem31

Oh dear I have to go to my clinic tomorrow as my oshh is really bad! I might be admitted to hospital tomorrow 40 miles away from my friends and family! They did say that this is a really good sign though, fingers crossed I can come home.


----------



## Jillsy1

Welcome to the group harleyb1992 sending positive vibes your way.

Dem31 fingers crossed for you and hope you can come home, keep us posted  : xxx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies 

Congrats sugarplum! It's a fab day of BFPs today. I'm afraid I'm going to add to it! It's a long story but I just had a doctor's test and tested positive for DVT so had to go to a and e. Was advised to do a test before hand and got a BFP! And have all clear for DVT too. Crazy stuff. 

Hope everyone is well and welcome newbies! X


----------



## Jillsy1

Congrats KateMart on your BFP. That's great news. Your right today has been a great days for BFP'S X


----------



## kelly and dinny

Evening ladies,  i hope u dont mind me joining,
I had 2 blastocysts transferred this morning   it was a really nice/happy transfer we seen our snowbabies on the screen, then they scan me to show us the transfer happening,and  we have a scan photo   
Sherry can u add me to the front page otd is 20th October


----------



## Lisabisa83

Loving all the BFP today!!! What a fab day all round! I retested later this Arvo and got another positive and will prob check twice a day until Monday. Although I rang clinic and spoke to my one of the IVF nurses who is a friend and although she told me off for being naughty, she said with all my symptoms and the BFP at 6dp5dt it all looks very postitive. I'm to test Sunday and ring her Monday at the clinic with the result. I am keeping everything crossed for the BFP to remain!!!!
Sending you all the same sticking luck xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

hooray for all the bfps today!   this luck continues!


----------



## sarahstar

What wonderful news to see so many of your with BFP im thrilled for all of you and this has given me so much hope.

*JILLsy1 & Loftyhope *Thank you for your reply its really made me feel normal... the itching thing was starting to make me feel like i was some kind of mad woman with a problem haha!

After I wrote you all today on this forum I think I wound myself up so much i felt like I was going to explode I felt so tired so I thought id go and do my Zita west positive visualization cd this was at 3pm ive just woke up............ i think it relaxed me haha!

Im to take your advise and I'm going to hold off on the testing as I feel a negative test will just devastate me ive promised myself to wait until at least Friday(8dpt) and review the situation again lol

Shelly can you add me to the group please my date to find out if this has worked is the 14th October and I had a 1 day 5 blastocysyt embie put back which was a FET       

Sending you all so much luck and baby dust i hope and pray it all works out for us all xxxx


----------



## MrsBarny

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread, I'm currently in the 2ww and I am due to test on 13th October, 
My husband and I had an unmedicated donor IUI done on 29/09/14.
I'm currently going out my mind with the it has it hasn't worked stuff, I'm in a lot of pain with what feels like really bad period cramps in my tummy and back and I feel really poorly I have the worst sore throat  
I'm really feeling like it hasn't worked for us 

Has anyone else felt like this and still got good news??

Xxx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Sarah, I too have the itch! Mines at bedtime... Leg are itchy and unbearably restless . I'm guns put some cream on them tonight and elevate them before bed... I bloody hope it helps!


----------



## Lisabisa83

In really itchy too! Plus I don't fancy anything to eat, all the normal stuff I want...I don't! X


----------



## KateMart

I am itchy too! That and sore throat and feeling like AF was about to show have been my most noticeable symptoms. Oh and yesterday I started feeling nauseous yet hungry. Like when you are so hungry you feel sick.


----------



## Char111

Hi can I join please I am 8dp5dt and got a positive on day 5 and it's for darker 

Does anyone any breast pain? I have none so very worried and my breast killed with my last pregnancy. 
I don't really feel tired or have any symptoms and it's just worrying me. 

Congrats on all the BfP x


----------



## sarahstar

OH THANK GOD! Lisa and 2forjoy sorry you have the itchy legs but it makes me feel so much better knowing its not just me!    I spoke to my clinic just now and the nurse said all sound like good signs however they haven't heard of the itchy legs so she was going to speak to my doctor and call me tomorrow.  she doesn't seem to think it was anything at all to worry about. Oh and she also said i can test on MONDAY.........EEEKKKKKKK       

I to wake up starving and feeling sick and then during the day I don't feel like I fancy anything at all to eat and have that horrible empty belly feeling then feel sick.......... sounds like were all going though the same thing I hope these are all really good signs and not just side effect of the pessaries and tablets I'm taking

Sore boobs: WELL just to add to all my strange symptoms I have one sore boob... and slightly swollen the other is normal!!     But when i was pregnant before i didnt get sore boobs until 6 months of pregnancy


----------



## Loftyhope

*Sugarplumfairy* -    Congrats!!!

*Jillsy1* - Good luck with the testing everyday - I'm sure that BFP will continue for you   

*Harleyb1992 *- You are now PUPO  Good Luck for 18th 

*Dem31* - Awah sorry to hear about OHSS, hope your ok and they don't admit you, but you'll be in the best place if they do.

*Katemart* - It sounds like you've had one of those days! Hope you are ok now and I'm glad you got the all clear from DVT. You have the BPF and thats what matters most!!!  Congrats

*Kelly & Dinny* - Well done on being PUPO and best of luck for 20th  

*Sarahstar*- Wow I wish Zita West had that effect on me!!Good to hear you have decided not to test right away. I'm glad my mistake can help others. 

*MrsBarny* - Welcome!! Sorry you're not feeling too great. I send you positive vibes  

*Char111* - Congrats on your BFP  I've had breast pain but it tends to be in a morning when I wake and it wears off during the day. I wouldn't read too much into symptoms, everyone is different.

Well I am going nuts here!!!!!! I have been trying to keep myself busy and pass the time by doing my IVF scrap book. It's coming along nicely and I had my Zita West / relaxation music on in the background  I must admit though I have been fighting the tiredness all day!! My boobs were really sore this morning and I have had a few cramps on and off - I pray    this is not AF!! I need to make an effort to go out and pick up a first response test ready for morning - I will continue to test wed, thurs and fri. But i need to keep the tests the same so I can tell if the line is getting darker. I've only got clear blue tests in the cupboard - no good to compare with this mornings tests as that first response!!! Its hard work this testing lark!!! 

Only 58 hours to go until OTD!!!


----------



## chocoholic17

Hey guys I'm getting so impatient not itchiness but cramps and exhausted does anyone else she this I am 6dt5dt


----------



## poppy12

Howdy lovely ladies! 

Big congrats on the BFPs ladies!!!!! 

Those ladies having difficultly journey - thinking of you! This is so tough!

This HCG and progesterone testing has been doing my nut in! But v much reassured today! HCG has done it's doubling thing so that it's now 2800  and progesterone is fine too = big fat phew!!!!!!! My actually now be able to believe we're having a baby (or two +!).  This is such an epic journey and it's been so helpful to hear and share our journeys in here! 

Sending lots of positive thoughts to everyone!!! Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Brilliant news poppy! Try and relax til scan now!

Lofty ...not long now! I wish I'd thought to do a scrapbook this week, sounds a good idea x

Ok so I am now 5dp5dt and the af cramps are coming thick and fast now  think I'm guna get upset tummy too which I alsways get just before the witch. Starting to think the cyclogest is the only thing keeping her away  

Sorry for a downer x


----------



## Lisabisa83

2forjoy, I don't think cyclogest can give you a positive HPT, it's just progesterone....the HPT measures the HCG hormone only. That's what would have been given for the trigger and that wears off by day 10 after taking depending on dose. I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure the cyclogest would just hold off a period a bit longer but you would be getting BFN if testing x


----------



## poppy12

Thanks for the lovely post for me, 2forjoy! Re: cramps - I too had some tightness and kinda light period type pain in the middles of the 2WW. Think/hope it's embies settling in and body recovering from treatment! Keep positive hon x


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Poppy, congratulations! It all sounds really positive for you!

Dem I hope your OHSS is ok. My clinic said if you get it after ET it's a sign that you are pregnant as the HCG can make it worse. Fingers crossed for you. 

2forajoy, I had the cramps too. Really similar to AF and also the going to the loo thing around implantation. So these could be good signs! I had a positive yesterday and haven't been constipated (sorry TMI!) but I was surprised about not having that symptom. 

Hello newbies! 

Well today is my official OTD and it's still a BFP! the clinic test isn't as dark as I'd have liked nor is it as dark as the first response test but it's still a positive. I hope this isn't a bad sign for my HCG levels?

Lots of luck to any testers today xxx


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

2forjoy - I had the same symptoms and was convinced each time I went to the bathroom it would be bad news.. At one point I found the cramping pain almost unbearable.. for me it was good news... Am sure it'll be the same for you.. X


----------



## Lisabisa83

Morning all, 7dp5dt today and POAS after a very disturbed night, wide awake between 2am-4am but BFP again this morning. Hoping it will stay every morning now!!!! Fingers crossed for everyone else today too x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks girls, had the most restless sleep sleep last night  we left the heating on which doesn't help!

Guna "try" keep up pma today  

That's fab news Lisa! Have u told clinic yet? X


----------



## PBAL

Hi ladies

Well 7dp5dt and tested this morning again and its a positive but lighter than yesterday.  I had a hcg booster on sunday at 10am so presume that this is still in my system and that i am now looking at a negative. 

In tears  

Pbal


----------



## Jillsy1

KateMart congrats on your BFP at otd today. Great news.

Lisabisa congrats on your BFP again today, I also got a BFP after testing again today. PBAL mine is slightly lighter this morning as well although I know my hcg booster is def out my system. I wouldn't worry too much. Try to stay positive. Test again 2m. When is your otd?


----------



## Sas06

Congratulations to everyone who got there BFP.  Week today Untill my otd I'm itching to test already but I know the hcg shot stay in your system for 10 days 😔


----------



## 2ForJoy

I missed a page! Huuge congrats Kate!! X


----------



## PBAL

Congrats to all the bfp ladies 

Jillsy my otd is not for another 7 days. My hcg booster was only 1500 but not sure how long this stays in the syatem and/or what it raises your hcg by and lowers by on a daily basis.

This 2ww is EVIL

Pbal


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi pbal from what I have read the booster jag takes 24 hours per 1000iu to leave your system. I had my booster jag on wed 24th and it was 6500iu so should have been gone by wed 1st and I tested that day and got a negative. I too felt a bit unsure when I saw the second line slightly more faint this morning. I went to google straight away and have read about others who have had this happen. Yesterday I tested in the afternoon and this morning first thing. I think a lot of things can effect the line on the test but I am hoping a line is still a line so that means I'm pregnant. I'm hoping tomorrow the line will be stronger or I may even test later today. I don't have my otd until mon 13th so think I'm going to drive myself crazy til then home testing. X


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for the congrats ladies! It just doesn't seem real yet. My first scan is 24 October which is over two weeks away and I will have no monitoring before then. The worrying really does begin now! 

PBAL how many days past transfer are you? I am sure the trigger won't still be in your system and I haven't heard of the trigger gradually fading out. If it helps my BFP this morning was paler than yesterday afternoon's line. I think HCG just varies from time to time x


----------



## sarahstar

congratulations everyone for the BFP im super happy for you.

Well ive gone full circle during the night I actually don't want to test at all and im getting scared of testing on Monday.......had a restless night again last night and I'm shattered this morning.  im supposed to be working from home but i just cantsit still for long enough so im going to go out and have my nails done  

I hope you all have a good day sending lots of             vibes your way xxxxx  Eeeeekkkk im not 6dp5dt come little one please be growing inside me PLEASE


----------



## PBAL

Hi kate

How exciting about the scan. The worrying never ends though.  Looking forward to reading about your scan.

I am 7dp5dt of 2x3aa blasts.
My last hcg booster of pregnyl 1500 was on  sunday @ 10.00am.

Pbal x


----------



## KateMart

PBAL that's 13 days past EC? And you mean the Sunday before last? If so, looking at other ladies on here getting their BFPs I'd say there is no way your trigger was showing. Sounds like a BFP to me! Keep positive!  

Sarahstar I was eaxctly the same: itching to test then suddenly afraid. I made it until the afternoon before my OTD  . I work from home anyway but could not motivate myself to do anything during the 2ww. I'm also not doing a good job now  . FC for a BFP for you!


----------



## PBAL

Hi kate. The booster was on sunday 5 october x


----------



## KateMart

Pbal, was that not your trigger then? I didn't know people had boosters after transfer? x


----------



## raylee

Crikey I can't believe the amount of BFP's we've had! Such great news.

I've been away for some time but pleased to say that our test lines got stronger by the day, it was OTD yesterday but we did a clear blue digital Monday night and got a beautiful 2-3 weeks! I am not counting my chickens just yet I know too well how horribly wrong this can go, so just taking each day at a time. My scan is the 24th this month hopefully we'll make it and learn if we have 1 or 2 on board. My symptoms are ridiculous.

Good luck for those due to test soon! And hope the 2ww goes quickly for you! x


----------



## carpedea

Oh my goodness i am so happy and pleased to see so many BFPs and how fantastic the general mood has been on this group, i am so so pleased. Congrats to all of you, i was actually loosing track as I was reading the posts! October rocks!!!

I hope everyone who is still waiting keeps positive and hope the wait flies by.

I needed the PMA today, been feeling down for the last couple of days! i swear I've gone actually mad, been having some cramps and good ol' google made me think I could have an ectopic! There is no reason, I am not unwell, no bleeding, just this pain (by pain i mean if i press on my stomach it's uncomfortable...felt  a harder bit so panicked) which I thought was my ovary but I now don't think it is as it feels pretty low for it!  

So I called the clinic sobbing...these guys have such a difficult job but they were fantastic. They won't scan me until 7 weeks as it's too early and in their words would just confuse me further at the moment, plus they have no reason for concern but I am going in for another HCG Blood test tomorrow morning, I think that may put my mind at rest more than anything. I am so desperate to just enjoy the pregnancy and just leave any worries behind!

Anyway, enough of my madness, have a fab day everyone x
Andreea


----------



## Lizalou

Hi All

I am on my two week wait - new to all this so may have this all twisted round my ears but I think I am 2dp5dt - had a blast put back on Monday and my test day is 15th October. I wondered whether I should be expecting any symptoms as they told me implantation was likely to happen today? I don't have anything specific but my hips and legs are really aching- could this be the progesterone?
Thanks and good luck to all Liz


----------



## raylee

Liza - I've just got my BFP and up until 5days past transfer I didn't have any symptoms, then each day after that got the general sore boobs I think that was because of the progesterone, I only started to feel pregnant around 8/9 days past. So I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## sarahstar

Hi everyone, I have been SOOO stupid!!! i gave in im 6dpt5d blastocyst. I went out and bought a first response test and its a negative ;-(  on the box it said i could test any time of day....... I tested at 4:35 in the afternoon.         I ffffing hate this its so awful! 

Has anyone else had a negative test only to find on the date im supposed to test (which is Monday) find that they have a positive test? im at the point where i want to give up now this is torture I wasnt to stay positive but am i just setting myself up for a bigger fall          

Hubby and I were so excited non of us could look at the test and then he did and it was just horrible why have i been so bloody stupid


----------



## raylee

Sarah with my first cycle I tested at 6dp and it was negative, I got a BFP at 9dp. Also, your urine will be so diluted, that I doubt it would pick up anything. I would leave the testing for a few more days and make sure you use fmu. x


----------



## Dem31

Congratulations everyone who has a big fat positive, my testing day is tomorrow!!!!!

Lucky the clinic sent me home today as fluid in my stomach wasn't as bad as they thought. I have very large ovaries but just have to keep drinking water and taking pain killers when needed. 

Catch up and personalise later, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Lisabisa83

Has anyone dared to have 'relations' with their OH in the 2ww so far?
X


----------



## KateMart

Afternoon ladies,

Lisabisa haha! Not actual full-on relations if you know what I mean.  Not with the dreaded pessaries!

Dem glad to hear your fluid isn't as bad, good luck for testing tomorrow!

Sarahstar, sorry to hear about the BFN, but you did test early and in the afternoon, so don't be too disheartened. They say give it a couple of days for the HCG to build up so try again the day after tomorrow in the morning 

LizaLou, I didn't have many symptoms either. Looking back I did have a sore throat that was really bad and went away as suddently as it came around implantation. I also had pains in the legs throughout the whole cycle and cramping during the 2ww.

Carpedea, hope you're ok. I am also already worrying abpout ectopic. Becuase we've been through so much to get here, it's hard to believe it's really true that we could be pregnant. Keep up the 

Pbal I found the below on the HCG injection. I think you might have to wait this one out but it certainly doesn't mean BFN xx

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/13/6/1461.full.pdf+html.

22-24 hrs after you take the injection, the HCG injection is synthesized by your body to reach the highest level. However it is not the entire amount of the injection. For example, depending on whether you took the injection intra-muscularly or subcutaneously, 20 h after injection you can expect the following mean values of HCG to be detected in your bloodstream: 
156 IU/l of HCG (range: 89-219 IU/l) with 5000 IU intra-muscularly 
307 IU/l (range: 161-517 IU/l) with 10 000 IU intra-muscularly 
and of 339 IU/l (range: 233-586 IU/l) with 10 000 IU subcutaneously.

After that point, depending on your metabolic rate, you can expect the HCG values to halve every 33 hrs until they trail off.

Of course, if you get pregnant, the endogenously produced HCG by the embryo takes over and you should continue to get positive HCG results.

You can use these numbers to calculate when you should expect any injected HCG to leave your body and accordingly be able to evaluate the results of a HPT or a beta HCG test.

/links


----------



## MiaMillie

Hi everyone 

Just wanted to join you as I am now 3dp5dt of 2 embies.

I have had a bad time of it as 1dpt I had really bad ohss and had to be admitted in hospital.

Today I have really bad cramp like periods and twinging in my right side! Let the worrying begin. So what's normal to feel now? 

Must say after reading through all the past pages so many bfn's congratulations all.really gives me hope! 

Miamillie


----------



## sarahstar

Thank you so much for your reply* Raylee & Katemart * its given me a bit of hope its nice i suppose to cling on to something at the moment its not over until the fat lady sings as they say (I pray and pray ill be the fat lady singing soon with a baby in my hands haha)

Sorry to hear some of you are unwell sending you all lots of baby dust best wishes and good luck vibes this is such a hard thing to go though I wish you all so much luck.

Ps my symptoms have bloody vanished today......... now im worrying ive got nothing!! I worried when i was feeling sick and itching like a mad woman im now worried i have no bloody symptoms at all............ god what i would do for a glass of wine right now Thank you again everyone reading all your posts are the only thing keeping me going at the moment xxxxxxx


----------



## Robbec

Hi all

I'm new to the board but have been following you all since the beginning, reading what everyone has been saying has kept me sane!

Firstly, huge Congratulations to all who've had BFP's! So pleased for you all. Hugs to those who it hasn't worked for.

Hope you all don't mind me sharing my story with you and seeking some support?

This is mine and Hubby's second go with a frozen embryo. We had lining issues first time round and sadly, it didn't work. This time we had our beautiful blasto transferred on 26th September, OTD was yesterday. I'd tested 6dp5dt and got a negative on FR. I tested at 4am yesterday abf got what I thought was another negative. I went back to bed and threw the test in the sink. When I looked again at 10, there was a second line, albeit faint! I did a second test and the first line cane up straight away with a second line 30 secs later. I rang my clinic who said they only accept clear blue results and told me to test again.

I tested again and it was negative on CB! Another phone call to the clinic who told me to go in this morning for a urine test. 

I went back this morning and was told it was borderline, I'm 13dp5dt today. I've had bloods taken today and am waiting for the results - it'll be tomorrow now before I get them. I'm just wondering if anyone has heard if this before and if they have what the outcome was? I've had no bleeding aside from brown discharge 2dpt and a little bit today. 

Thanks for taking the time to read and good luck to anyone going through this xx


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi all,

Raylee great to hear things are going well for you. Great news. 

Carpedea google is the worst for putting things in to your head. I've been searching loads on google and one minute I feel really positive and the next I read something that ends up worrying me. Just keep positive and enjoy your good news 

Welcome lizalou don't worry about symptoms as everyone is different. Fingers crossed for you.

Sarahstar sorry about your bfn this morning but don't give up hope. Also if home testing it's best to test with fmu. Sending you positive vibes.

dem31 glad things are going well with you and you got home. Good luck with otd tomorrow. 

Miamillie welcome to the group. I also had bad cramping and the feeling like AF was on the way.

Welcome to the group robbec. Wishing you best of luck tomorrow for your results. 

Good to see so many BFP's over past few days. I still can't fully allow myself to believe my BFP until I get it at my otd. I'm still staying positive though. I will be daily testing til mon just to check my BFP is still there. Today I've only had mild cramping. I've been having really restless sleep which is unusual for me as I'm usually asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow. Anyone else been having trouble sleeping?


----------



## Lisabisa83

Jillsy1, I can't sleep, always waking up and finding it hard to go off again. I'm too testing everyday and won't quite believe it until Monday arrives....just have to stay positive! 
Welcome all new ladies, you'll certainly find lots of love and support here, these ladies are fab and have made this hellish 2ww no where near as lonely xxx


----------



## Lisabisa83

Does anyone know the process if you do get a BFP on OTD? Do you have to go for any regular tests and when do you start having scans? X


----------



## Jillsy1

Lisabisa83 you and I are very similar. We just need to stay positive til mon. I'm working all weekend so hoping that will keep me busy and distracted until mon. Just hope I get a better sleep tonight. Hope you get a good sleep as well x


----------



## sarahstar

*Robbec,* My heart goes out to you, Im hoping you get some good news tomorrow. Or someone on this sight reads your message and can tell a positive story hold to every it of hope you have left.

I cant get my negative out of my head even tried to go out for a meal tonight with hubby and just couldn't talk about anything else but what if's etc etc. I keep thinking they told me the one frostie blast i had was a slow grower and was medium grade so im hoping its just a little slow giving me the HGC I need (maybe) Come on little one please please make me a mummy again we need you so much!

Do you think im stir crazy if i just pretend to myself i am for now haha!! i think its the only way im going to be able to get though this im GUTTED i tested early i tried to listen to you ladies but it just got the best of me............... hopefully ill test again on Monday and ill get a BFP and ill be able to help other ladies who test to early and get a bfn (eww I hate event typing bfn)


----------



## sarahstar

tomorrow ill be 7dp5dt FET!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Lisa... No I haven't   I really really want to (strange for me) but dh not good idea just yet! Damn you dh, I just wanna


----------



## Robbec

Thanks Sarahstar, I'm surprisingly calm about it at the min. Not sure how long it'll last tho! There's just been the tiniest amount of brown discharge on tissue (sorry if tmi) and the cramping continues! Just a waiting game.

I read around and there were lots of early BFN's that turned to BFP's so try not to get too down (easier said than done). I tested early and wished I hadn't! Was happier just thinking it'd worked ha!  Look after yourself x


----------



## sarahstar

Robbec, Yes I know im going to just try and think i have until Monday to keep hold of hope all is not lost until then I suppose.

hope you all have a better nights sleep........... ive managed to fight my tiredness today (well saying that ive felt normal today so i don't know why i said that) Im also starting to think my sickness feeling was probably down to a bug and i was just over thinking every tiny little symptom (although it was strange and im waking in the night and im itching like a mad woman first thing in the morning) surly that's a sign of something isnt it.... waking up starving not sleeping, head aches waves of sickness and light headed.......... am i imagining this? surely Progesterone pessaries and estrogen can give me all those symptoms       

Im going to try and watch a film with dh.... im allso missing having our interment moments (normally im please to go to sleep and cuddle up and SLEEP haha) another thing out of character  for me lol


----------



## sarahstar

Robbec, also try getting your PJs on nice cup of decaf tea and snuggle up on the sofa maybe take some paracetamol for the tummy cramps really hope you feel better soon and you get good results tomorrow xxxx


----------



## poppy12

Hi ladies!

I've continued to try and keep up with everyone so apols if I forget/miss hey developments! KateMart ... Big fat congrats ! And Carpeda glad you're still on here and all is well!

I'm nearly a week in to our BFP!!! All on track but really starting to worry about so much! Can't wait for my scan in few weeks! 

So relieved someone raised the 2ww intimacy rule! The pessaries really concern me - guess just have to pick best time. Just concerned it's going to all be bit embarrassing! God ivf really does effect every area of life!!!!

Hugs all round! 
Poppy x


----------



## MiaMillie

Me and my husband have agreed no bding as we were told not to until scan and a heart beat is detected as it can cause contractions to the uterine lining! 

But Okay since we got onto strange subjects.... Speaking of some contractions I can't seem to control! 

I'm only 3dp5dt but ever since I keep having really strange dreams about completely random things and I think I've had way too many hormones as I keep feeling like I need to release in them! If you get my drift! I don't as it wakes me up! But I've never ever done that before and now its happened 2 nights in a row! So embarrassing anyone else ever done this? Sorry if this is tmi but its really freaked me out! 

Miamillie


----------



## JLa81

Hi ladies 

Hope it's ok for me to join. I'm 3dp5dt with one hopefully sticky Embie on board. OTD is 16 October which I'm hoping will fly by. 

Symptoms so far are cramping on day one and two around ovaries. Today it's a dull ache like my period is about to start and heavy breasts. I'm guessing this is from the progesterone but hoping I good positive signs. 

I've seen there've been a few BFPs already,   This is a lucky group with lots of   Baby dust for all.

Is testing early a definite no no, any tips on how to resist?


----------



## JLa81

No   for me and mr jla. We're both too scared of dislodging something. The info sheet from the hospital says it won't do any harm but I've seen lots of places give advice like miamillie received so we won't risk it. 

What is everyone else avoiding or been told to avoid. I've been told by friends and family (MIL) that hoovering, stretching and lifting are all out, anything else?


----------



## MiaMillie

I got a sheet with loads of different foods on. Like raw meats, soft cheese, pâté, raw eggs, preheated meats.

No smoking. No drinking alcohol. No hot baths. No swimming for at least 1 week.
Nothing too tight around the waist. No drugs except paracetamol unless checked by them. No caffeine.

And then the hospital told me off today for chewing gum of all things. Said its builds acid in your stomach! 

So I got told a lot of Things not to do!


----------



## MiaMillie

Another thing I wanted to ask.

When are you all gonna test I had my transfer on Monday 6th but they want to leave it till I am 14dp5dt before getting me in for a test! 

I don't understand why I can't test before and why I can't test at home! 

I'm only on progesterone and clexene my hcg shot was already 9 days ago so surely that won't show now?

Miamillie


----------



## PBAL

Ladies 

Like you all i was told lots of things to avoid in the 2ww. Sex was one of these things. I have to admit im not much in the mood with my mind preoccupied with this process etc

Pbal xx


----------



## carpedea

How bizzare my clinic did not say I should avoid it in fact said that I should give it 24 hrs before any rompy. Apparently there is evidence that semen helps with implantation... 

I stayed well away from it as I didn't want to risk anything.


Miamillie. My OTD was 9dp5dt. 14 is the longest I've heard so far. Not sure why they make you wait this long, maybe ask them? My clinic wanted me to test at home then go in for bloods. All different I guess

Xx


----------



## Jillsy1

Morning everyone. How are you all today?

Sarahstar how are you feeling today? Hope you got a good nights sleep and staying positive and hopeful.

Robbec wishing you luck today with your test. Hope you get good news x

Poppy12 really fantastic to hear how well things are going for you, so exciting that your scan will be in a few weeks. Congrats again 

Welcome jla81. I also had cramping and the feeling like AF was just about to arrive.

Miamillie I tested 6dp3dt and got a BFP but some people take longer to show up. Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Lisabisa hope you had a good nights sleep. I actually slept a bit better last night but I did wake at 5 and that was me up lol

Well today i did another home test. This time I used clear blue and I got another BFP. Was an amazing feeling to see it actually say pregnant rather than just seeing the 2 lines. Just having mild cramp now. Hope your all doing good today x


----------



## PBAL

Hi ladies

Well i tested this morning at 8dp5dt and got a very faint positive. I know this means that the positive is from the residual hcg and not a pregnancy.  I can therefore assume i have a negative.  I will update tomm with my bfn.

I wanted to congratulate those with a bfps and give big hugs to those with bfn. After tommorrow i think i will be walking away from this infertility nightmare.

Thanks for all your continued support

God bless

Pbal


----------



## sarahstar

Morning everyone, 

I woke up again at 5am its getting a pattern now I was starving hungry and needing a wee (like i always do when i wake in the morning thats nothing new) but the hunger things and the waking early is happening every day now now.  Had a dreadful nights sleep such strange dreams my mind must be in over drive   

Thanks for your message Jillsy1 - I feel ok I think i might need to get out of the house and try and take my mind off things no symptoms today other than the above and slight sore boob (yes one boob is sore) I cant even get sore boobs like normal women my body is just **** and wont ever do what its supposed to feel quite angry with myself today if im honest.

So happy to hear you have your CB PREGNANT sign this morning such wonderful news

Pbal - So sorry to read your post this morning its horrible when you are loosing hope, I hope this isnt the end of this cycle for you try and stay positive as hard as its is..... (listen to me lady of negativity today ha) I do wish you lots of luck though I really really do its such a horrible bloody time.

Robbec, Im keeping everything crossed for you today, thinking of you xx                 for us all xxxx


----------



## Sas06

Lovely to keep seeing all these BFP 
Well last night I started to et a sore boob is this strange just have one that's sore. But when I had to get up in the night to sort my DS who thought he was a dinosaur for 3hrs Loki keep getting very strong cramps on the left side which is the side I have my large follices on could this be implantation today is day 8 since having iui


----------



## chocoholic17

hello ladies ..another day and the waiting continues ..I still have cramps and bloatedness..my otd is sunday 12th holding off till then I hope.


----------



## Lisabisa83

Morning all,

Jillsy1, I had a much better nights sleep last night, I didn't even get up for a wee- when I woke at 6am I thought oh no!!! Why didn't I need a wee and thought it was bad news but I still got a BFP. I've ordered some clearblue and hopefully they will be here today. 
Good luck to everyone testing soon, lots of love and hugs to those who think it's slipping but please remember a positive is a positive!!!!!
My symptoms still seem to be remaining the same, had quite allot of cramps that were like period cramps but back to shooting pains today. 

Xxx


----------



## Dem31

We have a   

Over the moon that it has worked and feeling rubbish for the last week has been for the right reason. 

Congratulations to all you ladies who have also received your BFP over the last couple of days. Baby dust to all those who are waiting to test


----------



## chocoholic17

DEM 31  
LISABISA good you had a good night and still have bfp
I now have a countdown on my phone till sunday morning (otd) its driving me mad I hope this cramping and bloatedness is due to something positive not just progesterone


----------



## Loftyhope

Hello Everyone!

I apologise in advance for no personals -  I'm really mithered about OTD tomorrow and can't think straight!!

BFP again this morning - so thats 12 days of solid BFP's.  Tomorrow will finally be the long awaited 17dp5dt!!! Absolute torture its been!!!! I wish I could be happy but something won't let me until I reach tomorrow as I know things can change at any time.  I continue to pray   for my miracle.  

I hope I can celebrate tomorrow.  

Congrats to all those   and I pray for more baby dust on this thread


----------



## KateMart

Congarst on the BFPs ladies, really hoping they keep coming!

Just a quick one from me: I had the insomnia from about 3dpd5t and still have it now. 5am every day like clockwork and couldn't get back to sleep. Yesterday I had an afternoon nap as I was so tired I couldn't do any work, so it's a vicious circle!


----------



## raylee

Sorry to hear that Kate. Just realised our early scans are the same date  Hope it's good news for the both of us. x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Raylee, great news on our scans! FC for some lovely news for us both  . Does your clinic monitor before then? xx

Ladies, I just did another first response test and I can barely see the line. It's a day past OTD. What does it mean?


----------



## raylee

No, I wish they did, I haven't even had a beta! I daren't do a clear blue either now because I've heard it can take weeks to register a 3+ and I'll only panic if it doesn't change. x

Kate I don't know - Have you called your clinic? Try not to panic, have you got another test you can do, wait a few more hours and then do another test? Hope everything is ok lovely x


----------



## KateMart

My clinic isn't open over lunch time but tried to call. I have another test so will do one next time I need a wee. Don't know what to do. DH is having such a hard time at work that this will break him.


----------



## raylee

I really wish I could say something to make you feel better  Sending you so many vibes that this is just a blip x


----------



## KateMart

Thank you. My clinic is giving me a paid for blood test today but need two and second will be Monday. So won't know til then.


----------



## sarahstar

Oh KateMart, im so sorry to hear this............ Id love to be able to tell you all will be ok but i dont know enough about these things.  I suppose all you can do now is hope and pray                            

I feel normal today just a little tired but thats probably because ive been waking up at 5am every morning......... trying my hardest to stay positive its a tough one today xxxxx

Congrats to all of you with keeping your BFP's xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jillsy1

Pbal thinking of you and hoping all is ok. Don't give up hope 

Sarahstar sorry to hear your not feeling positive today. The 2ww is the worst. I know it's hard but try to stay positive. There were days when I felt so down because I just want it so much that the thought of a negative was just too hard to think of. Sending lots of positive vibes your way x

Sas06 I've heard of other people who say they only get pain in one boob. As for cramps, I had cramps and could be a sign of implantation. Fingers crossed for you.

Mrstq wishing you all the best for Sunday

Lisabisa glad you slept better last night. Great you got another BFP. Let me know how you get on with your clear blue, it's great to see the word pregnant rather than the lines. 

Dem1 congrats on your BFP, fantastic news x

Loftyhope great news on your BFP again. Best of luck tomorrow but with 12 days of BFP's it's great news for you 2m x

Katemart I hope your ok. Try not to panic. Just keep hoping and praying. Thinking of you. X


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for your support ladies. The HCG level was 45. They said this was in the 'normal range' but from what I can see it's really low. I now have to wait until Monday to do another test to see if the levels are rising.

So another agonising wait for me


----------



## Robbec

Hi everyone

Congratulations to those with BFP's! Thrilled for you. Katesmart, I totally know what you're going thru so big hugs. Sarahstar, stay positive, it's all you can do.

As an update, my beta was just 13 which is obviously not good. My clinic just wanted me to carry on with meds and do a urine test in a week. I'd been told that if it was anything over 1though that something was there and they'd test again on Friday. I explained that and they've agreed to a further blood test tomorrow. Waiting a whole week would have been cruel and I feel like they're giving up on me? 

I know it doesn't look good but I've still had no bleeding. My boobs get sorer by the day and I'm having dizzy spells. I'm just hoping my little one is a slow developer! If it's not meant to be then it isn't but I just feel like I have to keep believing in it until I have an absolute answer.am I mad? 

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear that Robbec, it's so stressful isn't it. I agree, it is essential to keep up hope.   For good news for you and   Back


----------



## Lisabisa83

Hi everyone,
Sorry to sound dumb but what's a BETA? I've spoken with my clinic today and if I ring them on Monday with BFP they book me in for a 6 week scan 2 weeks later apparently but they said they don't offer a blood test as they take the POAS test as confirmation. Is a BETA a blood test? X


----------



## 2ForJoy

evening girls,

*Kate*- i'm sorry you are going through more agonizing waiting.  I  everything will be OK for you hun x

*robbec*- gosh, i'm sorry you are in limbo too  that's good you managed to get an earlier test doing bloods though. I have everything crossed for you 

*Jillsy*- how are you doing hun?  Must have been great seeing that "P" word this morn!

*Sarah*- please try and keep PMA  I know how tough this is x

*Raylee*- I bet you're counting down the days to your early scan now! 

*Lofty*- hun, I think its safe to asy you have a BFP there! What time will you get up to test?!

*Mrs.T*- I was just about to start a countdown then saw your post!   How boated are you? Wondering if it's anything like mine? What about your cramps? Are they AF like?

*Dem*- OMG congrats girl! SOO happy for you! Have some bananas!    . Have you told the clinic yet?

*Lisa*- that's great, and good you had some more sleep! 

*Sas*- during my (naughty) compulsive googling since ET I have noticed tons of ppl with one sore boob- 

*PBAL*- I know this is easier said than done but please try and hold some hope hun  

*Carpedea*- how you doing? RE the "relations", my clinic didn't even mention it. I was simply told to carry on with life as normal. When I questioned it he said- "if you're not sure whether to do something then ask yourself if its something 75% of the population do? If the answer is yes then do it" 

*miamillie*- that's strange. I was told HPT then bloods if a) unsure or b) I wanted them. My OTD will be 9dp5dt.

poppy- thats great you are so far in, how long til scan date?

*jla *& everyone else- I hope you are OK?

*AFM*- Well not feeling the most positive today or yest. Since yesterday morning I have had the WORST trapped wind. So bad I get a constant sharp pain in my shoulder and back when I breathe  I've been drinking hot water or peppermint tea like it's going out of fashion. Managed to relieve it a little this morning for an hour or so but now its back.

I also have very strong AF cramps now- doing the knicker check hourly. They're even there w/out the wind. When i've been moving about- like walking across the office- my uterus "cramps" stronger. Waking up at 4am in pain from wind hasn't helped my negative mood. I feel like its all over and just wish if it is then the ugly witch should just arrive and get it over with  Sorry! I really want to be positive but I do feel like I'm out


----------



## Lisabisa83

2forjoy, I have had bad cramps too, last night and again this afternoon...like really bad period cramps but stronger. I keep checking my pants too but I think I remember this when I was pregnant with Evie, I originally thought I had a stomach bug the cramps and diorrea were so bad! Try and remain positive, you haven't had a bleed and you still have BFP's coming each day x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks Lisa (I haven't tested yet mind!)


----------



## chocoholic17

2forjoy  yes bloated and af cramps...
Lisabisa  my clinic don't do beta testing either just 6 week can if bfp


----------



## 2ForJoy

mrs T Q- I have seriously gained 2 dress sizes in less than 48 hours!  The cramps are exactly the same as AF  Horrid times!


----------



## Sas06

Thanks 2forjoy glad I'm not just being strange well today has been a roll coaster feel so emotional and the sore boob is now becoming both lol and they feel so heavy. But also and felt bit light headed and sticky didn't last long


----------



## poppy12

Just checking in ladies!

Hope your funding a way to manage the hell of the 2ww?!

KateMart - sorry to here about the roller coaster you're currently on. What I've read suggests that although the baseline HGC level is important, the main thing is that ut diuvjes every 48 hrs. I know it's tough but try to stay positive!

Hugs to all having a tough time at mo and congrats to BFPs!!!

We're hopefully having our early scan in few weeks so will keep you posted!!

Poppy xxxxo


----------



## chocoholic17

2 for joy don't get enough started about clothes size we rain stretch comfy clothe at the moment


----------



## Jillsy1

Morning ladies. How are you all today?

Robbec sorry to hear your having such a hard time. Good luck with your blood test today.

2forjoy I'm doing great thanks for asking. I have mild cramps now and again and still have sore boobs. How are you doing? Are you still having AF like cramps? I had that for days, I was so convinced AF was on the way. I think that's why I ended up testing early as I couldn't take it anymore. I've also had a really windy stomach. Hope your feeling better today.

Poppy great to hear things are going well for you. Keep us posted with updates for your scan etc 

Loftyhope good luck today with your otd. With 12 days of BFP's I'm sure it will be great news for you. 

Well I'm just on my way to work and hoping this weekend goes by quickly as it's my otd on mon. I tested again today with a first response and again got a BFP and the second line is much darker now. I just want to get to Monday though as I can't allow myself to celebrate until I hear it from them.

Hope your all doing well today x


----------



## harleyb1992

havnt done a proper post here yet as I am trying to stay away from internet and not symptom spot only 3dp5dt so obviously nothing to report yet except horrendous boob pain and wind from those lovely pesseries counting down the days till I can stop taking them aswell as the days till OTD only 8 to go going to try my best to not test early but I know I will cave in at some point   

conratz to all the BFP and   big hugs   to those with BFN and   good luck with all my fellow waiters   hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend


----------



## chocoholic17

ladies I need your help..ive got the itch I haven't tested so far and my OTD is 12th ..but I really want to know shall I test now - I only have a clearblue digital and obviously its nto first thing in morning - shall I wait or shall I test now? ??


----------



## harleyb1992

mrs t q- you have done so well waiting i would wait if you can but best of luck if you do cave in


----------



## kelly and dinny

Morning ladies
*mrs t q* this is my third cycle and during my last 2 i tempted to test early so many times but resisted and im glad i did, stay in ur pupo bubble a bit longer 
*harleyb1992* im like u trying not to symptom spot but its really hard lol  i had my transfer tuesday and like u i have sore boobs but nothing else really.

congratulations on all the bfp's

Hope everyone has a lovely positive day


----------



## chocoholic17

Kelly and dinny- you are so right - lets nto burst my bubble just yet 
Harley b - yes I have decided to at least wait till tomorrow if I can't make it to Sunday


----------



## kelly and dinny

*mrs t q* well done u  all we can do is take it a day at a time as for me im not brave enough to test early lol im quite content in my bubble  and this time i have my scan photo to keep me going    xxx


----------



## chocoholic17

thanks lets see how tomorrow is


----------



## carpedea

Hi ladies

I love reading all your updates and see how you are getting on

Love to see another set of positive tests. 

I have too felt very very bloated, from egg collection onwards really, i think i must have had a day or two in between when I felt normal. Sore boobs? They are killing me, they have done since starting Progesterone and now I need a sleeping bra!  

I have had my second HCG level done 10 days after 9dp5dt and it went from 361 in the beginning to 13,900 now! Nearly fell of my chair and had to call and double check I didn't hear it wrong. early scan in 2 weeks so fingers crossed!

Looks like next week is one for more tests! Good luck everyone!


----------



## MiaMillie

Mrs t q - Hang on in there you have done so well.

Carpedea - Wow 13,900 did you have 2 embies put back? Could be twins?

I too want to test early I am 5dp5dt and really wanna test already. I have ordered 4 frer tests off Internet! They won't come for another 3 days so I can't test! 

The only one I have at home is the clear blue digital but I don't wanna do that one its too harsh. If it comes back and says not pregnant! It's like a slap in the face! I'd rather see the lines. 

So many bfp's I'm so hopeful! But at the same time don't want to get my hopes up! It's so hard been pupo! The cramps started 2 days ago and have been on and off since! 

It's just so hard I keep thinking well surely if I'm pregnant id know! But between the ohss and progesterone nothing with me is very normal at the moment! :0(


----------



## carpedea

Hi MiaMillie yes there were 2 embies put back in so there is every chance it could be 2 snuggling in !

5dp5dt could be giving you a false negative, no one wants that. i tested 7dp5dt and the line was quite faint so would say give it a little longer  xx


----------



## MiaMillie

Think I'm gonna leave it till Monday as that will be 8dp5dt and then test day 8 9 10 And 11.

Otd is not till 14dp5dt as that just seems ridiculous. 

Af is due at 12dp5dt so by 8dp5dt it should show up if its there.

We too had 2 embies they were not blastocysts by then but morulas! Still got fingers crossed!


----------



## carpedea

Mia mine were "early" bastocysts. One was a bit ahead and looking more like a blast, the other was just starting to develop from a morula so it really does not matter. When I spoke to the embryologist, I was upset as i thought this meant less of a chance. She simply said, look they developed like this under lab conditions, when they are back where they belong with you everything can change and they can catch up, or not i can't give you any percentages.

Keep positive lovely xx


----------



## sarahstar

Hi Everyone,  Yet again another day of up's and downs  having a good moment at the moment feeling proud ive got to 7dp5dt YEY another day closer to what i hope will be a dream come true! cant face the fact it may not be what we wish for!

I woke up again at 5am this morning have 2 sore boobs now so they are catching up with each other hahah! I had a terrible head ache this morning so stayed in bed and slept until 10:30 

My clinic have said i can test on Monday im soooooooooo scared but excited at the same time I am so tempted to test on day 9 which will be Saturday......... however im scared if its another negative ill find out sooner that its all come to an end as i doubt very much people get any kind of negatives on day 9 do they?


----------



## sarahstar

Actually thinking about it do i count the day i had the transfer as day 1? I had the transfer on the 2nd October one day5 blasto .........I think im 7dp5dt? or am I 8 which includes the day of the transfer?             

I dont even know why it matters i think im just looking for someone to say HEY i tested on day 8/9 and got a positive etc etc but i know everyone is different I think what im hoping and desperate for is just for me to see a positive just like all of you are


----------



## Izzyblue

Hi everyone

Great to see the good news and hugs to those waiting or not good x

Logging on to ask  - if you have gone private.  I required two blood tests to confirm my outcome. Been sent an invoice for £246. I'm disgusted!!! I have queried whether this isn't part of all other blood tests with ivf inclusive  but apparently not once treatment finished..  I am looking for something to get on soapbox for - generally upset but after care was rubbish. 
Any feedback? 
Xx


----------



## Parky77

Hi all,

It's been a while since I've been on here, but the dreaded 2ww pulled me back. 

I have had a big break since my last icsi session, and it was really needed. We went on holiday, went to glastonbury and generally got on with life, it was great. However we couldn't put this off for too long and were itching to get started again. 

This time however we have taken a step backwards. Rather than have ICSI again we have elected to go back to iui. Lots of reasons really, less drugs (easier for me) local (really convenient for all the scans), love the nurse at good hope hospital, I really trust her and feel like she really understands my body. Also we have regular sex at the end, so it almost feels normal! 

I had my hcg shot on 29th sept, I had to wait until 1st oct before we could have sex, to check that I hadn't over stimulated with too many follicles, then on 6th I had a scan to check I had ovulated and I had. So I have been told to wait until a week on Saturday to test, which is the 18t, almost 3 weeks since I did my trigger shot, so I feel like I'm on the 3ww!!!

I feel a bit blue because I don't have any usual symptoms (usual for me) no sore boobs is the only one really. I have had a bad tummy though since last night, I was up out of bed quite a lot in the night and have not really been hungry all day (unusual for me!!) and had a bit of an unsettled tummy today too. I think that could be the cyclogest though, although it has never affected me in that way before. 

I wish I had a sign!  I really thought I was going to get pregnant that a time, everything about this cycle has been brilliant-the best yet!  Until now, which is the important bit! 

I also chose not to talk to anyone about it all this time, which has been loads better and less stressful, almost made it a bit more intimate and special for us. But now I want to talk about it all the time, but only when I want to, I don't want friends asking all the time! 

What a waffle!  Sorry. 

Izzyblue that sounds awful, where did you go?  That's another reason I went back to my lovely hospital they really care and the clinic that did my ICSI did not, I felt like I was a money scheme for them! 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Loftyhope

On my mobile so will make it brief!
Otd today - BFP! Scan booked in for 31st October. 

It's early days and the worrying doesn't stop but for those still waiting I pray for BFPs xxxx


----------



## sarahstar

Ohhhh what wonderful news congratulations LoftyHope im so thrilled for you xxxxxx

I have worked out im 8dp5dt thats not including the day I actually had the transfer........ I dont know where my brain has gone i just seem to focus or get anything right at the moment       

I have decided to wait until Monday when the clinic told me to test im sticking PUPO                    

Have a good weekend all im sure ill be on here again as soon as i get a chance........... probably first thing in the morning to check in with you all hahahah xxxxxxx


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi everyone,

Loftyhope absolutely fantastic news. Glad you got your official BFP at otd. Exciting news about scan. Keep us posted x

Harleyb1992 the 2ww is so difficult. Hope your 8 days til otd go in quick for you. 

mrs t q I understand how hard it is to wait and not test early. I tested at 8dp3dt and got a BFP but now every morning I have to test again just to check it's still there. So it's good your trying to hold off. It's not long now for you til your otd. Best of luck 

Kelly and dinny sending lots of positive vibes your way. I know how hard this 2ww is.

Carpedea great reading about your progress. So exciting. Hopefully after my last 3 days of BFP's from testing at home I'll get my BFP at my otd on mon.

Miamillie I tested with a clear blue test on 10dp3dt and it showed up pregnant but I have heard clear blue can take longer than first response to show up. Sending positive vibes your way.

Sarahstar best of luck for Monday. Fingers crossed for you.

Izzyblue I'm private and I've been told that the cost which I paid includes all tests etc and I won't be charged any further charges. Only thing is I don't get a blood test at my otd so not sure if they would charge me if blood tests are needed. However you would think it would be included as it already costs a fortune for private treatment. Sorry to hear that they didn't provide you with good care. Hope your ok and taking care of yourself.

Parky77 sending you lots of positive vibes and hoping you get a BFP. I got pregnant with my son first time with iui so it can happen. Stay positive 

Hope your all doing well. My cramps are not as bad now, still have sore boobs. Just hoping these next few days go in quick for me. Honestly Monday can't come quick enough x


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone do you mind if I join. I am 4 weeks +2 and today I had my hcg levels done and I got 473.8 could anyone tell me if this is good as with my last pregnancy they were 1100 at this stage so I am really worried this level is low. 
What were your levels at this stage? X


----------



## poppy12

Morning ladies!

Massive congrats Loftyhope and all Ladies with BFPs or indications of BFPs!!!!!

Just a quick one - Carpeda - 250 quid for blood tests is outrageous!!!  I got my done via my GP (although went to a private clinic for treatment).  My GP organised it and I had to pay for the bloods which is about 50 quid for both the HGC and progesterone, which I had to pay for twice for monitor levels etc.  I did contact a local private clinic too and they quoted me £90 for the two.  So yes seems that your clinic has really charged a lot!  May be worth negotiating with them .. especially if this was not made clear to you before you started.  Being in the same position as you with a BFP I can totally understand the stress of this!  I really hadn't thought about the amount of admin and continued medication after a BFP and it's stopping me fully enjoying my BFP at the mo  .  Your HGC sounds great by the way!  Maybe twins!!!  Seems the main thing is that the level doubles from wherever you are so yours sounds fab!  When's your scan?  I'm still wiating for a date for mine and can't wait to get this extra clarification of my pregnancy and see how many!

Hope everyone has a good day and manages to have a relaxing weekend!

Big hugs xx


----------



## poppy12

Opps sorry meant to also reply to you Char11.  Your levels sounds great!  Info online suggest anything 25+ is indication of a pregnancy.  The baseline for women seems to vary greatly, so I guess it may c=also vary from one pregnancy to the next?  The main thing is that is doubles every 48 hours as this indicates the embie is nestled in there and your body is producing the HCG (i think that;s how it works anyway).  My initial HDC was 700 and over 72 hours went to 2800, which shows it's doubling over the 48 hours.  As you'll see on here everyone is different, so I don't think we can compare them.  Frustrating I know and I've really struggled trying to get clear info on this!

Anyway, hope that helps a  bit and congrats on your pregnancy!
Happy weekend xx


----------



## Bella111

Hello everyone.

Hope you are all keeping well, I have been following this forum closely as I am also on my 2ww at the moment, i was trying to keep a low profile as this is my 2nd fet and we have no spares in the freezer. Our next go would be a fully self funded an at the moment we don't know if we can afford it. 
I decided to post because I have felt that this transfer has been very different to my last one which resulted in a bfn. I had a 5b blast transfered last Friday which was the 3 of Oct. I was told my offical test date was 17 of October a full two weeks after transfer. I am currently at 7dp5dt, i am on croninegels 1 ever evening. I had been having cramps, lower back pain and what I have been calling my tickle (I know it sounds odd) but no other symptoms at all. My problem started on Thursday evening when I was 5dp5dt for so silly reason I poas!! Stupid I know, but it came back a very faint positive! (very faint like squints faint) so I then Poas the next morning again faint positive also a bit of brown discharge on knickers (sorry TIM) so tested again Friday evening the same time as the previous night again very faint positive. HOWEVER I started to have very light bleeding Friday evening nothing on knickers only when I wipe, very pinky spots of bright red. Tested again this morning still a faint positive but appeared quicker than the rest. Different cramps today and no tickle(   )  thinking I may have had a chemical, no real bleeding this morning just very pink cronine gel excess. Just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and kept there bfp. 

Sorry for going on and on i always try a keep a PMA and what will be will be but have never got this far before so just looking some friendly support. 

Thanks Bella


----------



## 2ForJoy

Super quick update from me....
Afm- well its otd. I woke up at silly o'clock, of course, but tested at 8am.... BFP! I can't quite believe it! Were cautiously happy for 2 reasons, the line is extremely feint even tho its a fmu on a frer test. I'm squinting feint. I also still have these very strong AF pains and vaginal fluttering / spasms that usually happen at AF.  

Am trying to find a local clinic to go get beta hcg done on Monday. My clinic is so far away in London. I really want to be happy and am trying so hard to be positive


----------



## Bungle bear

Congrats on yr bfp 2for joy!😊


----------



## sarahstar

Omg amazing news 2forjoy I'm soooooo soooo thrilled for you wonderful newsxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sas06

Congratulation 2forjoy. 

Just a few more days and I can test 😬


----------



## Lisabisa83

Well done 2forjoy!!! Only 2 more sleeps for me until OTD and I've been testing positive when I POAS since Tuesday! Fingers crossed nothing changes!

Good luck everyone testing soon x


----------



## MrsBarny

So my OTD is Monday but DH and I tested last night and got a BFP!!!! We in shock that DIUI has worked first time and that after nearly 4yrs our miracle baby is hopefully only 8 months away. 

Here's hoping the BFP stays, I will test again Monday morning and then phone the clinic as I'm really concerned that I haven't stopped cramping since my IUI procedure 
Xx


----------



## chocoholic17

Huh Mrs barny  I just tested too and today is otd and I got a bfp too.

Lisabisa and Mrs barny congrats I'm sure you will continue to get your bfps


----------



## MrsBarny

Congratulations mrs t q


----------



## chocoholic17

Thank you still in shock


----------



## Jillsy1

Congrats to 2forjoy, mrs t q and mrsbarney fantastic news about your BFP. Great to see so many BFP's x

Char111 try not to worry, I'm sure all is fine. I don't know much about hcg levels so if your unsure maybe best to call your clinic.  Try to stay positive though as I'm sure all will be fine 

Bella111 how are you today? I also tested early and have had BFP's ever since. The first few times they were very faint then the second line got gradually stronger. It wouldn't do any harm to give your clinic a call if you want some advice. Keep positive, I know that's hard to do as everything goes through your mind during this horrible 2ww. Sending positive vibes your way 

Well I did another clear blue test today and got another BFP. Tomorrow is my otd so just one more sleep. Just can't allow myself do fully celebrate until I hear it from them. How are all you ladies this morning x


----------



## kelly and dinny

Just a quick 1 to say congratulations to u all with bfp i dont think ive seen so many positives   well done to all of u its amazing im so happy for each and every one of u    
Hopefully the positives continue for the rest of us   xxx


----------



## sarahstar

Morning all, thrilled to see so many of you with bfp such wonderful news I'm hoping your a my lucky charm!!!   ^pray 

Well I woke up again at 5am held my wee in for an hour as I was battling with myself weather to test or not    my otd is tomorrow I was going to test but as so many of you have bfps early and my 5dpt test was negative it nearly broke my heart and the only think keeping me going is knowing it was probably two early to test.... 

On the plus side my boobs have really swollen and sore so that's got to be a good sign right or could it just be the progesterone pesseries or eastrogen tablets..... Oh god I'm so emotional I can't stop crying now I want this so bad I don't think I could actually cope with another negative


----------



## MiaMillie

Hi wow 

2 for joy and Mrs t q congratulations on your bfp's! 

So many bfp's this October.

Afm I poas this morning couldn't wait any longer as I just have a feeling it haant worked and Its 7dp5dt and it came back negative. Af is due on Friday so we will see. Don't really think it's too early to test when I used a frer so think my pupo days may be over! 

Miamillie


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

Hi Everyone,

Transfer of 1 frozen embryo (3 day) 6/10
OTD 20/10

Cheers, 
Baby_D


----------



## BeckyA

Hi ladies, can I join? Just had 2 embies put back today in 3dt, the furthest we have ever got in a cycle. OTD is 27/10 (beta hcg blood test scheduled).

Good luck to all and congrats to the BFPs!

X


----------



## FLC2013

Hi, everyone - hope it's OK for me to join you? I had a 5dt of 1 top graded expanding blast yesterday. I learned today that none of our other 6 embies were good enough to freeze, despite 3 of them being early blasts yesterday. it really ramps the pressure up! Just to make matters worse, I fell heavily on my way from the clinic to my post-transfer acupuncture appointment, and although I know it almost certainly won't affect anything, it's just another thing to worry about - like I didn't have enough to worry about!

Great to see so many BFPs so far!

MiaMillie - sorry it doesn't look like good news for you


----------



## kelly and dinny

Afternoon ladies
*sarah star* good luck for tomoz I'll be think about u 
*maimillie* dont give up hope anything is possible in this game   xxx
Hi *babay_d* ur test day is the same as mine, its nice to have some company the wait seems for ever 
Welcome *becya* congratulations on getting this far, hope the 2ww flies by for u xx
*flc2013* welcome to the 2ww every step of the way is a worry for us all so dont think ur alone, U'll get great support on here  when is ur otd? 
Afm i feel more positive today i had cramps last night but they only lasted a few minutes, and nothing else since  
We're been down the seafront for a walk with morgan (the dog) and had a hot chocolate which was lovely, nice to have something else to occupy my mind  now im relaxing in a lovely warm bubble bath 
Hope everyone else is having a good day xxxx


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

It's so nice reading everyone's comments and knowing that you're not alone in this process. 
For me the 2ww is soooo long. I wish the days would go faster, lol!
I've been having the odd cramping and twinges in my lower back, sides and stomach since 3DPT as well as acid reflux but they come and go. I'm hoping this is a good sign but we'll see. AF due on Thurs and am really hoping it'll stay away. 
I'm trying to decide if I should do a HPT but I don't know. Although there's only 8 days till D-Day, it feels like an eternity and I'm not the most patient person in the world, lol. 
Has anyone else been experiencing symptoms since ET?
@ *FLC2013* - Hope you're feeling ok after your fall and are resting up as much as you can till OTD.
@ *MiaMillie* - Don't give up hope. I've read that some ladies have done HPT's during 2ww, BFN but then OTD, BFP so hang in there... . 
To everyone else, good luck! Keeping fingers crossed for you all during what feels like the longest days of my life


----------



## FLC2013

Thank you for the welcome, everyone 

*Kelly and Dinny* - OTD is 22nd October, but I'll almost certainly crack and test sooner than that. I only found out today that we didn't have any frosties and I found it really upsetting. OTD is a week day, and I don't want to get bad news and then have to go to work. I've been reading up, and I reckon I ought to be able to test some time over next weekend, which will be 7/8dp 5dt, which equates to 12/13dpo, depending on whether I do it on Saturday or Sunday. I'm pretty certain a FRER would pick something up by then.

*Baby_D* - thanks, yes, I'm fine. I've got a couple of nasty bruises on my right thigh and right shoulder, but apart from that I'm OK. I haven't got any symptoms (apart from the odd twinge, but I've been having those since before EC, so they don't count), but then at only 1dpt, it's far too early for me


----------



## Becksiow

Hi all,

I hope I can join you all in the 2ww chat, this is where I'm at:

I'm currently 11dp5dt with 2 embryos. My OTD is this Wednesday and so far I have been very good and not tested (in fact hubby and me both agreed we would wait until the OTD to avoid any extra stresses).

I have not had ANY symptoms other the occasional twinge and a one off light pink spotting when I wiped this morning. 

Has anybody gone on the have a BFP without any symptoms?

Also would I have started my period by now if it was going to be a negative?

Congratulations to all who's have their BFP this month already, and big hugs for those who have been unlucky this time round.


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

Hi Becksiow,

Good luck for Wednesday! Not long to go now & I think you did really well holding out till the OTD 
I must admit, I've wondered about the "pink" spotting which I've read can be a sign of implantation. BTW and sorry for the personal question, which you don't have to answer but is it really pink? I could imagine red and brown, but _pink?!_  
Re your period, when are you due?


----------



## Becksiow

Hi Baby,

Thanks, it's been so hard not to test, especially this weekend as its been my weekend off work.

Yep, it really was pink, but it was only a little bit. It could be down to the pessaries though, who really knows during this strange journey they call IVF. I think it is probably too late to be implantation bleeding?

I have a really short cycle of 25 days, so I would have had my period about three days ago, but then again, since the meds take over your cycle it's impossible to say when a period could be due. All I know is that in my previous two IVF cycles I had already bled before I got to this stage..

Do you think you'll be able to hold out until OTD?


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

Hi Becks,

Yeah I think I'll be able to hold out.  I just need to try and keep myself occupied during the week...
I must say for me when I was on the meds for my rounds of IVF, the 1st time my AF arrived when it was supposed to and the 2nd time it was 2 days late (arrived on the OTD).  Anyway I'm still keeping fingers crossed though and sending you lots of  !


----------



## Sas06

Welcome to all the new ladies 
Congratulations mrs barny and mrs t q and anyone else I may have missed as I'm on my phone. 
Becksiow well done in not testing we haven't either and our OTD wed 😬 this weekend has most deff been a nail biting time.  
I'm on the pessaries to haven't had any pinky  spotting but this could be the implantation so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Dem31

Congratulations to all who have had a BFP 😀


----------



## JLa81

Hi ladies 

Sorry I've been a stranger, I've tried to focus on relaxing for a bit.

It's great to come back and see so many BFPs on the thread. 

I'm now 7dp5dt of a single Embie and I'm freaking out as there's brown discharge in my CM when I wipe. I'm so scared that this means it's failed and sad that we may not even get to the OTD of 16 October. 

Has anyone else experienced this and gone onto BFP? Or should I just brace myself for the inevitable. 

 that its implantation bleeding but 7dpt seems a bit late. 

Jx


----------



## MrsBarny

Well OTD and 3  pregnancy tests later it's definitely      

I can't believe it, just need to phone clinic once it's open and see what happens next 

Xxxxx


----------



## DippyHippy

Hi ladies, congrats on all the BFPs!!

I hope I can join you all, am currently in the 2ww and it's driving me round the bend!

I had two frosties put back and am currently 9dp5dt.  OTD is a few days away, but I've been naughty and have POAS every day since 6dp5dt....  I got my first BFP on 7dp5dt!!  It's still there today, but it doesn't seem to be getting any darker on a First Response test.  It's not a particularly faint line, but I thought it would have become darker every day if it was a true positive..  

I also did a clearblue digital at 7dp5dt and it said pregnant 1-2.

My clinic doesn't do Beta testing.  If I still get a clear line on OTD then I might be able to relax a bit, but I've already had one chemical pregnancy a few months ago, and am terrified it's happened again as I've got AF type pains.

Anybody got any thoughts or advice?  Am going round the bend  

Thanks ladies.  Baby dust to all   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstar

Morning everyone, just an update my OTD is today and i tested Negative BFN   im to stop all medication and go back in and see them next week.

I hope you all get the results we all deserve after going though this awful 2ww best of luck to you all and thank you all for your support over the past few weeks i wouldn't of been able to get though this without you.

Sarah xx


----------



## FLC2013

Congratulations, MrsBarny and DippyHippy!

Sarahstar - so sorry.


----------



## Sas06

Co grates mrs barny 
Sarahstar really sorry to hear your news


----------



## DippyHippy

Congrats Mrs Barny.  xx

V sorry Sarahstar, I hope you're ok xx

Thanks FLC xx - Not sure if the BFP will stick :-/ xx


----------



## JLa81

The brown spotting continued to this morning so I gave in and POAS, one of the internet cheapies. It's faint but if you squint there's a BFP.

Not sure what to do as OTD isn't until Thurs and I'm so scared     That this one sticks and I can join the other official BFPs on the thread. 

Could it still be implantation bleeding even after a +ive test?


----------



## Jillsy1

Wanted to update you all. My otd was today and I got my BFP. I am over the moon. Scan booked in for 3 weeks.

Congrats to dippyhippy and mrs barney on your BFP's. 

Sorry to hear about your news sarahstar. Take some time to rest and hope your ok.

Welcome to all the new ladies. Fingers crossed for all of you x


----------



## kelly and dinny

Morning
Congratulations to *mrs barny, dippyhippy* and *jilsy1* 
*jla81* well done on ur bfp and fingers crossed for thursday 
*sarahstar* im so sorry its something we all dread  . Will u try again? Xxx
*flc2013* on my first cycle we didnt have any to freeze but i was new to all this so didnt really understand it, but now i know if we have to go through another cycle i would be the same as u if we didnt have any to freeze, it gives u more hope i think, lol ur braver then me this is my third cycle and ive not been able to test early once  im too scared lol 
Good luck to everyone testing over the next couple of days  
Afm ive got a busy week in work so hopefully it goes really quick!, i woke up this morning with a horrible headache and then had a bit of a panic I used my pessary as normal but when I returned to the loo later it didn't seem to have dissolved! Ive never had this problem b4 so hope its a one off!


----------



## FLC2013

Kelly and Dinny - it isn't bravery, it's quite the opposite! I'm too chicken to test on a weekday without being prepared for a BFN beforehand, as I know I'll be in too much of a state for work!

I think if I start to test from Sunday, then at least I'll have an idea either way, and I'll be prepared!


----------



## Lisabisa83

Hi all, OTD and BFP, scan in 2 weeks and couldn't be happier. Well done to all the ladies with BFP and I'm so sorry to Sarahstar and anyone else who haven't received the same news...good luck to all those still to test or going to try again. 
Xxxxx


----------



## harleyb1992

quick question i am 6dp5dt and i feel really sick i am telling myself its far too early to be feeling sick and must be something i ate or a bug maybe has anyone ever felt sick this early on??

will be back for personals later as on my phone and in work 

xxx


----------



## Sas06

Feeling so nervous only 2sleeps till otd and me and hubby both agreed not to test early now he says he just wants to know.  We are trying not to look at every little sign but the one that's got more in last 2 days is my boobs are heavy and look and feel fuller and still having cramping and really bad headaches


----------



## Jillsy1

Lisabisa congrats. I'd been wondering how you got on as I knew you had the same otd as me. Fantastic news for you. I just feel so happy. Even though I was getting BFP's from home testing I couldn't quite believe it til I heard it from the nurses. Not long til your scan. Very exciting x

Harleyb1992 I felt a little sick round about the same time. Fingers crossed for you 

Sas06 best of luck for your otd in a few days. Sending positive vibes your way


----------



## Hopefulshell

Hi ladies

Massive congratulations to all the bfps - wishing you all the very best for your forthcoming scans - exciting times 

For those who haven't achieved their dream this time round, my heart truly goes out to you  I know from my own experience how totally devastating it is so huge hugs.

AFM this is my fourth 2ww - it doesn't get any easier!  I had two blasts transferred yesterday and the nurse has just told us we have 3 frosties which we didn't expect!! 

Best of luck to everyone waiting to test - heaps of baby dust for us all 

X


----------



## helly79

Hi, I had two embryos transferred last Friday apart from a slight cramp the day after I've felt nothing. I am now worring that nothing is happening. Is this normal or should I be feeling something by now? Thanx.xx


----------



## Carter4

Hi Ladies

Can I join?

I am 3dp2dt with two embies on board. Both were grade 2, one was a 4 cell, and one was a 6 cell. 

I'm driving myself spare with the symptom spotting, yet I know it is too early. The madness of the 2ww strikes again!

Anyone else at a similar stage?

Will try and read back a few pages.

Good luck all x


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Helly,

It really varies from person to person, so it's hard to say! I am sorry this is not much of answer for you! But I had a day 5 transfer, and 2 days later had AF style cramps all day, yet other people I know had nothing and were pregnant. Unfortunately the human body isn't a one rule fits all, in our situations we just wish they were!

FX this works out for you xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

Firstly it's way to early and with my second son, I had zero signs it had worked apart from a positive test on OTD.

Hang on in there.

X


----------



## helly79

Thanx lady's, just can't wait for the blood test,to put my mind at rest. Both me and my husband have wanted this for so long.keeping our fingers crossed.xx


----------



## Parky77

Sarah I really feel for you, I'm pretty sure I will be joining you soon. I hope you're hanging in there ok? 

All the bfps congratulations. 😄

My OTD is not until Saturday. But I have not felt anything except for occasional sick feeling but I always get sore boobs and there is nothing happening. All the other times I have caught I have known and whenever I haven't I have also known. I'm 99.9% sure that there is nothing going on in there. 

I just want to know and think that I could test tomorrow and know for definite  it's been two weeks since my hcg shot, so I reckon it'll tell me the truth. 

This wait is the hardest part and it doesn't get any easier either! 

Good luck everyone, especially those testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## scottsmrs

Hi everyone I would love to join you all on this rollercoaster 2ww if I may. My story is a little different, we have a wonderful surrogate trying to have our baby for us.  This was our 5th month of trying.  2 months ago she had a chemical pregnancy.  Our OTD is 22nd.  I've hovered here reading your stories, crossing my fingers for you all.  I wasn't sure if I could join or not.  I may not be physically pregnant but I am still going through the rollercoaster emotions. 
much love
Marie


----------



## Parky77

Marie, of course you can!  You are still definitely in the 2ww, really got my fingers crossed for you. 

I've just done a test, had a little brown smudge when I wiped a second ago too (tmi sorry) and have tummy cramps. The test was a bfn. Feeling blue, but I was pretty sure I wasn't pregnant anyway. 

Rubbish 💔 it never gets any easier. 

Good luck to everyone else testing today xxx


----------



## poppy12

Morning lovely (and amazingly strong) ladies!

I've been following stories in the background , sound like a stalker lol!

Congrats to those with BFPs!!!
Big hugs to those having a difficult time or with BFNs.  This really is the toughest thing I've ever done (4 timer now!!).
Marie - of course you're VERY welcome on here!  You are def in the 2WW limbo too and I hope you find the conversations helpful - they've kept me sane in my 2WW! x


AFM - we're about 1 1/2 weeks into finding out we had have a BFP!  It's a really weird time.  Of course it's amazing, but it all seems quite surreal and I hadn't really thought about the amount of meds I'd still be on and the worry!  Just want to see the heart beat/s now at the scan - hopefully in the next week!  Anyone else in the limbo stage?

hope everyone has a good day.  One more day down for those ladies in waiting! xx


----------



## Bebek15

Hi 
You've been keeping me sane since early hours of saturday when in desperate search on the web i finally found this site. I've been avoiding forums so as to reduce confusion but good to share at this stage. May I join? 

I'm 44. This is our second cycle. In the first my follicles didnt grow enough for harvesting. This time 2 were taken, 1 fertilised and inserted on day 3 with 9 cells. I vision and speak to 'it' every day. Sometimes i catch myself not thinking about it and feel guilty - as if it will die because i stop thinking. Then i get my sense back thank God! 
There is a very very low chance of live birth at my age but not zero so we've been trying to stay positive and I was not obsessing until this 2ww which as many of you say is theworst thing. Thank you for thesupport!

I have been getting cramps, sore breasts, tiredness but the intensity of these goes up and down. 

Anyway nothing new! My ODT is on 17/10. Not long now. Just wanted to say hi and share


----------



## DippyHippy

Morning ladies - welcome to the newcomers 

I'm so sorry Smw88.. I know exactly how heartbroken you feel as I've been in your shoes.  
Give yourself time and lots of rest and TLC.    xxx


----------



## kelly and dinny

Morning,
Welcome to all the new ladies i hope u find this thread as helpful as me it really is a god send in the 2ww 
*smw88* and *parky77* sorry to hear ur sad news i know how devastated u both must feel  weather its the first go or u didnt think it was going to work its so hard! 

Afm i had a rubbish night, i couldn't sleep, i felt sick, had heart burn and the weirdest thing........my legs and arms were so itchy i couldn't stop scratching!  ive never had that b4 so strange! Needless to say im totally exhausted today but off to work i go 
hope u all have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## GTCTTWW

Hi Ladies 

Can I join in the madness of the 2ww!! def think this has been the hardest part so far!! Ive had EC on 3rd Oct with 5 day transfer 8th and OTD is 17th Oct!!  I was trying to stay away from the internet and not google every twinge but its so hard not to!!  Can I ask how many days before OTD has everyone started to test


----------



## FLC2013

Welcome newbies, and congratulations to LisaBisa on your BFP 

SMW88, Parky - I'm so sorry it hasn't worked out for you 

AFM - I'm now 3dp 5dt. Yesterday, I had a really weird sensation in my uterus, not like AF cramps, and not even painful. The best I can describe it was like a really localised tightening/pushing, from the inside out, which lasted about 15 minutes, and came back briefly again in the evening. Maybe it was implantation? Who knows! Anyway, I have no other symptoms, no spotting or anything. 

DH and I have agreed to test on Saturday (when I will be 7dp 5dt - his idea, I was all for waiting until Sunday), and then test daily until OTD on the Wednesday. The theory is that if we get a BFP it will be great, and if we don't, it will break the news more gently, so to speak!


----------



## Becky1979

Hi there i am new to this and i am in the dreaded 2WW. I have just recently had a 2dt of one single embryo, good quality and already nearly 5 cells. As you can see from my post blastocysts have worked for me in the past and we were blessed with our DS in 2011. Our remaining blast was put back in Feb 2012 and failed.

Throughout my cycles i have done acupuncture (apart from the one that failed in 2012!!). 

I did an egg share cycle as we are desperate for a sibling and i wanted to help someone who couldnt have children. 11 eggs were retrieved and I had 6. Only 1 fertilised, I was devastated but thankful we made it to ET.

I am really looking for any success stories on 2dt as I am not feeling hopeful :-(. If this fails I will try again but as you all know IVF is so emotionally draining. 

Just looking for someone to talk to :-( xxx


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi all,

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing.

Sorry to hear your news parky77. Also smw88uk sorry to hear about your bfn. Hope your both ok. 

Kelly and dinny I also had really itchy legs and a few others on here also had that. 

Scottsmrs of course you can join the group. You are going through the same 2ww, fingers crossed for you.

Poppy12 great to see how your getting on. I understand exactly how you feel. I'm desperate to get my scan to see the heartbeat. I've still got 3 weeks to wait. When is your scan date?

AFM I'm still letting the news from yesterday sink in. Just can't believe it's really happening and I got my BFP. I know a lot of people have been asking about cramping. I had cramping a few days after transfer and this lasted about 4-5 days then my cramping eased off. I know now this was implantation. I also had headaches and sore boobs.

Wishing you all luck and sending positive vibes to all of you x


----------



## Sas06

Test day tomorrrow not sure if I'm going to sleep what so ever


----------



## Becksiow

My OTD is also tomorrow and by some sort of miracle I've managed to hold on to not testing.  I will be 14dt5dt, I have not had any symptoms other than sore boobs for the last couple of days and some minor twinges a few days after transfer.  I have never made it this far without bleeding, which then turns into my period before I have even reached OTD.

I am really hopeful for a BFP but scared to test in case i have got my hopes up for nothing.

Good luck to all you ladies in the TWW, it is so very stressful x


----------



## Sasha1973

Becky1979 - just wanted to jump on and say my DS was the result of a 2 day transfer of a fragmented embryo and he's just perfect, I also know of several other people who were on my thread when he was born who also had successful pregnancies from 2 day transfers, so don't be disheartened it sounds like you have a strong little embie there. Fingers crossed you get a BFP. I'll keep looking out for your news xx


----------



## poppy12

Hi everyone!

Welcome to those joining the 2WW!!  It's reassuring to hear how tough it is for everyone - seems you just need to do whatever you can to get through it!  It helped me to rest but also plan a few nice things .. like afternoon tea!

sorry to hear it's not worked for some ladies  it's just so tough and emotional and I really do understand the heartbreak having had 3 failed cycles before this one. Don't thikn it gets easier ... but if you're able and willing to do anoter one you may get lucky?!

Jillys1 - thanks for your post!  My referral for ultrasound got 'lost' grrrrrr!  So I have to follow-up again tomorrow.  Seriously there is a job opportunity for someone as an IVF PA the amount of admin and sorting involved, let alone the emotional and physical strain.  Great to hear you've a scan booked in - exciting times eh!


----------



## kelly and dinny

I am devastated 7dp5dt and i just went for a wee and when i wiped there was brown/pink blood (tmi)   I've never bleed b4 stopping the meds! Im totally gutted i havent told dh yet as he's off to work soon and im doing a night shift as well    im so scared its all over for us again


----------



## Theresa1975

Oh Kelly, I am so sorry to hear this...are you taking the pessaries? Maybe it is a reaction to them?


----------



## kelly and dinny

Hi Theresa 
yes im using utrogesten but ive used them b4 and been ok, im also taking proynova x4 daily. I just dont know what to think  im praying its not over but im 7dp5dt so it cant implantation bleed   xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

evening ladies.  So sorry I've been AWOL for a few days   I've now completely lost track of where everyone is so bear with me whilst I catch up!

After OTD on Sat I needed to stay away from the internet as I was driving myself insane constantly googling as to why my line was so feint and why have such strong cramps.  It's been bad enough that I been POAS at the crack of dawn each morning for my piece of mind!  The   is still there  

Well I am still getting the pain and my g-d it is doing my head in   Butttt... I have last night had a beta hcg done that has confirmed I am defo preggers!  At 4+2 (16 dpec / 11dp5dt) my HCG is 472.  Good apparently?!

I have spoken to the clinic who want me to go to EPU and get scanned as they think I have OHSS which is whats causing the pain and sicky feeling.  In a way I hope it is that and not anything more worrying (eptopic or m/c   ) So I have a GP apt 2moz who i'll get to send me over.

I hope you girls are all good?  Will catch-up soon- I need to sleep now though x


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi Everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining your forum, I had a 3BC and a Morula transferred yesterday (my first ICSI) so looking for some positive reinforcement during this 2ww x


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi Kelly, I can imagine how upset you must be...its almost like not wanting to know. Have you done a test early just to see if there is a faint line?


----------



## 2ForJoy

kelly- I couldn't read and run.  Huni, you could have delayed implantation.  Are you using your pesseries up the front door?  If so try switching for a few days.  When is OTD?  Maybe do a test in the morning?  Have you spoken to clinic?

Please keep  , its not over til its over.  OK!


----------



## Becky1979

Hi noahsmummy, that is great and positive. Trying to stay calm, stress free and positive. I have started with bad bloating and cramping today. Ive had OHSS before so I think its that :-(. I feel pretty rubbish.

Im having lots of acupuncture which helps.

I hope everyone gets there BFP's!!! Xxx


----------



## kelly and dinny

Hi *Theresa* and *2forjoy* no i haven't done a test as i had to come to work and the loss has become more since being in work still not af but im sure it will turn into it  my clinic is closed but i will ring in the morning, my otd isnt until 20th and im using utrogesten (up the front door ) u cant use any other way 
Thank u both for ur positive thoughts and i really hope theres a miracle for me but i really doubt it


----------



## 2ForJoy

Kelly   maybe consider going home to rest hun xx remember were here to support u xx


----------



## hannah9000

Hi all, 

I'm 2dp4dt (ec last weds, et Sunday) and already I feel like giving up on this cycle. We had two NHS funded cycles, the second being successful,  this is our first self funded and I feel under so much pressure for it to work  I'm mega stressed which doesn't help and I can't not lift my son, so I don't know how that's affecting it. 
We didn't get any frosties and I've had no cramping or anything. Oh, and I was violently sick on Sunday night, hours after transfer


----------



## kelly and dinny

Thank u *2forjoy* the support on here really does help , i cant go home but i am taking it easy thanks again xx


----------



## Lizalou

Kelly I had really painful cramping all night and some bleeding 6/7dp5dt and tonight, day before OTD which would be 9dp5dt I got a BFP...so it doesn't mean the end. Take it easy x


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

Hi,

I was on here perusing yesterday and reading your messages. I would've liked to have replied but I had a bit of a downer day.  I noticed some spotting for the first time in the early hours of yesterday morning (8DPT). It was really light brown (sorry TMI) when I wiped and I was starting to get scared that AF was coming (which is due Thurs). The spotting has been on & off and again very light so it could be implantation bleeding () but I'm not sure (also noticed a tiny bit this morning when I wiped). Needless to say I was panicking and stressed, I stayed in PJ's all day and didn't even brush my hair, teeth or wash my face until last night, lol. Fortunately when DH came home he gave me lots of cuddles which helped me slowly come out of my funk. Like he said I just need to stay positive but it's such a roller coaster ride of emotions that as you know it's easier said than done. I said to him I wish I could go to sleep and not wake up until Monday, official OTD. 

*Becks* - Good luck to you and anyone else who's OTD is today. Keeping fingers crossed for you all 
*Kelly* - We have the same OTD.  Keep your chin up, sending you lots of     for the next coming days.

CONGRATULATIONS to those of you who got the BFP! What fab news and I'm so happy for you all 
And I'm really sorry to hear that it's not worked for some ladies  I understand the heartbreak of getting a BFN after having had a failed cycle back in April.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Theresa1975

Good luck Baby-doodle...your husband is right, try and stay positive I have read heaps of ladies on here that have had some early bleeding and gone onto to BfP, and my doc said this is normal if it does happe x


----------



## poppy12

Hi KellyandDinny – How you doing today? Just saw your post about and wanted to say it could be implantation bleeding.  I guess with all the meds our bods are really confused and also weird things happen – so may be brown/pink discharge due to mix with pessaries, etc.  Re: dates for implantation bleeds, I didn’t have bleeding but def had the cramps and pain at around the same time as you, so could it be implantation?  Sorry – just trying to think of alternatives, as I really understand what you’re going through!  I guess the best thing is to talk to your clinic.

2forjoy – yep your HGC of around 400 sounds great!  I found this really hard to understand and research online, but basically the HGC has to double every 48 hours and has to be more than 25 to indicate a positive pregnancy.  But it seems that everyone’s baseline is different so hard to compare ourselves to others! I thin ectopic pregnancy is really rare, and I know it’s so hard not to think of all the possibilities! Hope the GP appointment goes well today.

Babbydoodle – sorry to hear you’re having such a tough time!  Your hubby sounds like a great support.  Totally understand the feleing of wanting to go into a hole until the 2WW is over.  Maybe try to plan some nice things with hubby to have some other things ot look forward to?

Good luck to those testing today!

AFM – I will be harassing the hospital again as soon as they open to get my blinkin scan sorted!  Seriously this is getting ridiculous now and I just want to try and enjoy being pregnant, but really need this final confirmation.  When will the worrying stop??

One more day down everyone!
Big hugs,
Poppy xx


----------



## kelly and dinny

Morning 
Ive just come home from my night shift, i was going to ring the clinic but looking at my advise sheet it says some women bleed a week after transfer and this is sometimes due to the embryo implanting (i thought it was too late for that!) there's nothing they can do at this stage and carry on with the original advise. Sounds like ur the same as me *baby_doddle* so fingers crossed we're ok  
Afm (tmi) i thought last night the bleeding (brown/pink) had got heavier but it wasnt as bad as i thought it stop soon after 
I really hope this is a positive sign  
Thank u all again for the great support u gave me 
Im off to get some sleep now I'll check back in later xxx


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

Thanks Theresa! 
I'm certainly keeping fingers crossed that it is indeed implantation bleeding and that's it.  I'm feeling better today, enough in fact to do some cleaning, lol 

Thanks Poppy!  I can't believe you're having problems getting your scan sorted.  It's the last thing you need to be dealing with at this time.  I really hope you can get it sorted today.
AFM - Unfortunately DH will be away this weekend (friends b/day) but I'm going to keep myself as occupied as I can this weekend.  I could go with him but given that we haven't talked to anyone here about the IVF and then I tell people I'm not drinking , the first thing they'll ask is "are you pregnant", lol!  And at the mo that's a question I don't want thrown at me.  I mean we haven't even told our families we're doing IVF.

Hi Kelly, I have a long cycle (between 32 & 35 days) and have read that sometimes implantation can occur later in the 2ww so I'm hoping...
Enjoy the zzz's


----------



## Sas06

Morning ladies well I'm put otd today and got a bfn so disappointed the clinic have said I can do 1 more iui then move to ivf which I don't really know anything about and it just seems like another massive delay.  But I'd like to say thank you for all your support and advice if I didn't have this site think I might have. Gone bonkers


----------



## kelly and dinny

*sas06* so sorry to hear ur sad news but its nice that u have plans to do more, fingers crossed for ur next cycle 
*baby_doddle* thank u for ur kinds thoughts  i hope u have lots of fun things organised for ur weekend
*poppy12* thank u for ur positive thoughts and trying to think of what else it could be 
Afm i had a better day today, i never had any more loss until just now, its just the same as last night  im on a night shift again which I can't get out of 
its times like this I think why am I putting us through this again   its so hard! Xxx


----------



## Lozielou

Hi ladies! Im on my 5th icsi at the Chaucer in Canterbury. I has my et today, 2healthy blasts were put back. Iv done this 5 times now so I know the agony of the 2ww! I have read a few pages back, good luck to all! sorry to the bfns and congrats on your bfps! Is anyone using gestone? This is my first time with them and my leg is sore! Xx


----------



## Char111

Lozielou I was at Chaucer today getting hcg bloods taken. 
Good luck for on your 2ww and I hope you get your BfP x


----------



## harleyb1992

I was naughty and tested today as I had lost all hope and was 100% sure my period was coming any minute I am 8dp5dt so still three days till OTD but it was a   in total shock I don't believe it yet but I am so happy to get a bfp on my first try just hope its still there on Saturday.


----------



## Lozielou

Thanks ladies there's been many bfps on this thread, let's hope it continues congratulations Harleyb that's amazing  
Char- have you passed otd or are you still waiting? Char where did you go for your cycle? If this cycle doesn't work I'm thinkng lister or ARGC at the moment! 
I ended up thawing my remaining 4 embies just to get the best quality as the first 2 that were thawed didn't do so well but luckily the 2nd two were really good so I'm feeling like iv got a chance! This 2ww is going to be long long long!


----------



## Becksiow

Congratulations to all BFPs, for those still waiting fingers crossed, hope your time goes quick with all the positive vibes thrown in for you.

AFM I can't believe it, I got my first EVER BFP on my OTD today can't believe it, it hasn't sunk in and I don't think it will for a while yet, but I'm feeling all giggly inside x


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

Wow, congratulations *Becks*! 
*Harley*, if you got a BFP now, chances are it'll still be there come Saturday so congrats to you too!


----------



## Char111

Lozielou I had my cycle at lister and had my first daughter from lister. This time it's not going as well I am 5 weeks 1 days pregnant but my hcg blood levels aren't doubling in 48 hours they are about 200 off. So if this fails I will be back at lister but tuning it myself this time. I did egg sharing the last 2 times. 
When is your test day? X


----------



## Char111

I mean funding it myself lol x


----------



## Lozielou

Char- congrats on being pregnant, sorry to hear it's a worrying time for you. Are your blood levels still rising or falling? Really hope it works out for you, it doesn't get easier even after a Bfp! Still worry worry worry my otd is Sunday 26th so 11 days. Iv got a Bfp twice but lost them so I'm not sure what will happen. Im on gestone now to hopefully support me a bit better! I have funded this one myself, but if I have to fund at lister it will be more expensive. Egg sharing, so you are sharing your eggs? Xxx


----------



## Char111

Hi lozielou good luck for next week. Yes my levels are going up they have gone from 478-1105,1975 so the 1105-1975 didn't quite double in 48hours but consultant and lister said it was fine as long as it goes up by 66% which it has. 
Yes I shared half my eggs. I have PCOS so I get loads of eggs anyway then you get your treatment free.  I know what you mean though it's such a worry this ivf. 
Try and keep busy these 2ww wait as it's so hard x


----------



## Carter4

I'm now 6dp2dt. I did have some cramping yesterday evening which lasted for just over an hour. I was quite optimistic, especially given the timing, but as soon as I ate, it disappeared so now I'm doubting myself. That coupled with the fact that I am wondering if it is possible to want something so badly, you convince your body into having symptoms. For the record I'm not usually this do-lally, only the 2ww can do this to me, arrgghhhh.


----------



## Bella111

Kelly I just wanted to say that I also had bleeding at 7dp5dt and thought it was all over as I tested positive (very faintly) at 6dp5dt but the bleeding did not persist and my Bfps have got stronger as the week has progressed. My otd is not till tomorrow so we have not got to excited yet. So please don't give up hope yet.


----------



## hannah9000

Does anyone else have absolutely no symptoms?  I'm 4dp4dt and feeling nothing - no cramps,  sore boobs,  nothing  

Feeling very negative and heading for an acupuncture session tomorrow to try and get me in a more positive frame of mind.

I do like seeing BFP 's - congratulations


----------



## FLC2013

Hannah - I didn't feel anything at all until 3dp 5dt, so the same stage you are now. Even since then, it's been very on and off strange sensations, not really cramping. And TBH, I am half way to convincing myself I'm imagining it! Lots of people who go on to have BFPs have no symptoms at all, so I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## hannah9000

Thanks FLC2013, I'm was violently sick on the eve of ET so have pretty much been on a downer since!!!


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi Hannah, 

Everyones body is different, so don't think being in pain is symptomatic of pregnancy we are all so pumped full of hormones the pains could be anything or more important could mean either outcome. Your little babies are probably still snuggling in about now. 

Your welcome to my sore boobs/cramping/crying/bloating/mailaise I have had since egg collection ;-) 

How eggs to you get and are you taking the progesterone pessaries?

xx


----------



## Theresa1975

Hannah, should read...how many eggs did you get? x


----------



## hannah9000

Thanks Theresa, it just feels so so different to our last (successful) cycle. We got 17 eggs, 9 fertilised, 4 grew on and only one put back on Sunday. The rest stopped growing so none to freeze.


----------



## hannah9000

And yes to pessaries. Also on metformin xx


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi Hannah, 

I am sure the lack of cramps is not a sign of it not working, I am the opposite all the cramps I am having which feel like a never ending lead up to AF to be honest so I have been worried about that. 

The ladies on here say that the cylogest can play havoc but others have no effect from them.

You had similar results to me, with 17 eggs and the 1 to keep! Did they say what grade it was??...mine was a 3BC blast which is not a great quality so I am crossing fingers and toes for both of us. 

How did you get on last time, was it the same protocol?


----------



## Becksiow

Hi Hannah,

I didn't have any symptoms at all and I got my first ever BFP yesterday, everybody's different, and each cycle is different so try not to worry too much (far easier said than done), good luck, enjoy your acupuncture and try to relax as much as possible.


----------



## hannah9000

Thanks Becks and congratulations 🎊 

There's lots of things effecting this cycle,  we're self funding so more financial pressure for it to work, it was a completely different protocol, we had IVF instead of ICSI,  and they only put one back, not two as previous. 

I already feel calmer knowing I've got acupuncture tomorrow, let's hope I get some PMA!!!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Evening girls!  I hope all is well in the fortnight of angst?! Isn't it hard not to symptom spot?! Before TX I said to myself- that won't be me... how wrong was I?!

All you ladies with your BFN's, I'm so sorry to read this   take time out to heal  

Hope- welcome!  All the best for you and your blasties on board!   they stick for you x  

Kelly- I hope you're OK sweetie?

hannah- PMA young lady!  I hope your acupuncture helps  

thersea- PMA to you too!  I hope your blast is snuggling in for the long haul  

HUUUGE congrats to you all with your beautiful BFP's       

AFM- not much to report really.  I am still in pain with AF cramps but they have definitely eased (no paracetamol today   ).  I was all set for my GP apt then it got cancelled as my GP was off.  They did offer with another male, very un-sympathetic doc. I didn't go as I was also starting to feel a bit better.  We will self refer to EPU if pain gets any worse but TBH as it is easing a lot I am guessing it was just a touch of mild OHSS (FC!).  I am drinking lots and eating lots of protein.... all seems in good working order  

Am just waiting on a call for my next bhCG results...   to G-d that they are as they should be.  Knowing my luck I won't get the call today.  I'm sure it won't affect my sleep though as I am sleeping like a bloody log last few days!  Absolutely exhausted!  

Have any of you other PG ladies joined early PG boards yet? I'm too scared atm so I hope you don't mind if I stay here?  Maybe until after my scan which is a week tuesday.

Love, hugs and lashings of babydust to you all! Oh, and sorry for the typos!


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Hi all, i am new to this post and not currently in the 2ww.My transfer date is only set for 24th Oct . Im on here now for some advice off some of the ladies who have just had a FET. I just wanted to know what your embryo lining measured at your baseline scan?. I had mine yesterday and it was already 11.9mm and a triple layer!! and the nurse seemed to be pretty excited about it but im now a little concerned as iv since learnt that your lining can also be to thick . Apparently the best outcome comes from the linings measuring  between 9-14  at the time of transfer . Mine is 11.9 now and its still got another 8 days of growth !!!!. Last time I had FET I did get pregnant although was a chemical and my lining measured 9mm at my baseline scan. Iv suddenly got very negative and I just need reassurance that thicker is better-I need to ban myself from google or somehow obtain a crystal ball so i can actually sleep at night  

To all the ladies in the 2ww i know this time is hell on earth but i send you lots of  and wish you all the best of Luck. xxx


----------



## JLa81

Hi ladies 

Great to see so many lovely BFPs!!! Today was my OTD so I guess it's official that I'm preggers  

  that this one sticks. I keep feeling like my period has started and rushing to the loo to knicker check. Been feeling quite crampy and sore as well but I guess all those things are normal. 

Sending lots of lovely sticky baby dust to you all


----------



## lilythepink

Hi all

I hope it's ok that I join you for the dreaded 2ww? Sharry, please could you add me?

I had a day 5 blastocyst transferred yesterday (feels like a year must have passed already!!) and my OTD is 27th October.

Things are very hectic at home at the moment and I was wondering if any one else has been feeling particularly stressed on the 2ww? I'm really scared it's going to affect my chances of success, plus I seem to be coming down with a sore throat 

Congratulations to those with BFPs and good luck to those still in waiting!

I'm really sorry to read about the BFNs, sending you lots of hugs and hope your BFP is just around the corner. 

xx


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi lilythepink welcome!

I think it's natural to find this time stressful, on top of all the hormones waiting to find out if your going to have a new life in 9 months!

Re the sore throat, I had one and though I was coming down with something for the past week but I think mine was the tube they put down your throat when your under for egg collection.

X


----------



## lilythepink

Thanks Theresa! I just thought I'd cope a bit better this time round, but I've been cross with my poor DH who is only doing his best  It's difficult to know what is real and what the hormones are making you feel! 

As we're using donor eggs I didn't have egg collection so unfortunately I think my sore throat may be the start of a cold. Hopefully it won't progress too much.

I'm sure this question has been answered before, but I was wondering whether you all rested or stayed active on your 2ww? I was planning to rest until Sunday by which time the embie would have implanted if it was going to, but it's been one day and I'm already feeling stir crazy...!


----------



## lizbdawnp

Hi girls, I really do wish you all the best with your test results! I've been toying with idea of testing early, but have a blood test booked in with the clinic and scared to test before that. My wife never had a blood test, we tested together at home which was nice. I may end up doing that...haven't decided. I've had no signs the eggs have implanted, I'm aware they should have or be in the process of, the progesterone I didn't realise comes with quite a few uncomfortable side effects. I never thought the 2 ww would be so hard, but it's not till your in it that you see. 
Xx


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi lilythepink, 

I know what you mean my hormones are all over the place. Does not help my DH (who is not too dear at the moment) had to have SSR so has been pretty sick/sore from his operation 8 days ago, when all I need is for him to look after me! I know understand how marriages can break down through years of ivf - we have had just 1 cycle and I could murder him at times 

Re resting any good, Unfortunately I have not had much time to rest, on day of tranfser Monday, I reserved the best spot on the sofa for the rest of the day but had to get back into work on Tuesday (I am a self employed consultant so everyone expects you to be on call every second of every day) but my doc said to carry on as normal and in fact resting can do more harm than good. For me doing anything to keep busy is better than 'waiting' I have seen ladies on here tackle there ironing for hours on end. 

Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

I didnt actually rest until 2dp5dt and 3dp5dt- day of transfer and day after I carried on walking around London!  when home on 2dp I laid on the sofa for the day and caught up with zzzzz's.  Rested a lot 3dp but still went out.  After that was up and about and went back to work 6dp x


----------



## lizbdawnp

It's on the 22nd  I would like to test at home with my wife because we did that previously, and it's nice..but if I test and it's negative I will still have to go to the clinic...grrrrr. See how I feel next week.  he surely won't be able to resist when your test day comes....


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

It looks like it's not going to happen this month .  I've been bleeding today, although not heavy but with the constant cramping and tiredness today it's only a matter of time!  I'll still do the blood test on Monday though just to finalise everything.

As this was our last frozen embryo it's back to square one so I'm hoping I can start the treatment next month.  

A big THANK YOU for your support.    It's really been a great help over the last 1 & 1/2wks.


----------



## Theresa1975

Baby doodle i am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Lily the pink - I too had egg donation and also suffered with a soar throat ( amongst other symptoms) am happy to say I had a positive result. 

The question I wanted to ask was in relation to symptoms - I pretty much had them all in the 2ww but since getting my result I've hardly had any - am really worried this means I am no longer pregnant.. Has anyone else felt the same? My scan is booked in for Monday so I'll know for sure then - but can't help worrying in the mean time... 

Wonderful to see so many happy stories on here.. 

My thoughts go out to those not so fortunate this time - never give up hope x


----------



## kelly and dinny

Evening ladies,
First of all I'd like to apologise for my nagative attitude over the last couple of days everyone has been so supportive on here and i appreciate u all . 
Im the first to encourage people to be positive and take things a day at a time :  so thats what im going to do . 
*2forjoy* im so glad you've decided to stay with us alittle longer you've been a great support. Thank u   im feeling much better today just keeping my fingers crossed  
*baby_doddle* im sorry to hear ur bleeding but like me it could be anything ive read bleeding could be due to infection, the cervix being soft ect, i know its hard but dont give up hope just yet   

Afm i panicked last night with my last post. I had 1 episode of spotting and that was it! I feel such a tit! Lol  today ive been so tempted to test but im going to hang on and pray  
Hope everyone else is doing well and sorry for anyone ive missed 
Xxx


----------



## hannah9000

Kellyanddinny you're a stronger woman than me, I'd be testing like mad after spotting! Fingers crossed for you.

I tested this morning. BFN.

I know it's early,OTD is weds. But I've pretty much mentally prepared for a failed cycle.


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi everyone,

Just checking in to see how your all doing. I've kept upto date by reading through all posts

Welcome to all the new ladies. Also congrats to all those who have got a BFP. So great to see how many BFP's have been happening.

Sas06 very sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and hoping you and taking some time to rest. 

Kelly sorry to hear you have been having such a hard time. The 2ww is horrible and I know that every little thing can feel like that's it over. Fingers crossed your you.

Babydoodle sorry to hear your news also. I hope your ok. Thinking of you.

Hannah sorry to hear about your bfn but it's still early days so stay hopeful 

Poppy have you got your scan booked in yet. I'm also waiting on confirmation of mine. They said I would be booked in for 3rd nov and would contact me to let me know time etc. I still haven't heard from them. I'm pretty sure I will be booked in on that day tho. Just can't wait now for the scan, want to see the heartbeat. 

2forjoy I haven't joined any early pregnancy boards yet but I think I would really like to. I find it easier to share experiences with others going through it. Think I'll have a look for one. How are you feeling?

Sugarplumfairy I also don't seem to have much symptoms now, just feeling tired and the odd headache, don't worry though as I'm sure this is normal. It's just so difficult as we go through the 2ww and then once we get our BFP it's another 3ww for scan. So difficult. Hope your ok and staying positive.

AFM just really can't wait til my scan date now, just want to see the heartbeat and then it will be totally real. Hope your all ok x


----------



## kelly and dinny

Hi *hannah9000* i wouldn't say strong just to scared of the result  i think the ones who test early r brave . Fingers crossed u get ur bnf on otd try and stay away from the sticks lol xx
Hi *jilsy1* i cant believe how different this cycle has been i thought I knew what to expect! But It goes to show no 2 cycles r the same, i bet waiting for ur scan is like being on the 2ww again hopefully it goes quick for u  
hope everyone else r doing well xxx


----------



## raylee

BabyHope - I would just like to reassure you that your lining is lovely! Mine was 14mm and had to wait 6 days for transfer! Your lining will thicken but not as much as you think it will.  I also had a triple layer and the consultants were very pleased. I am 6 weeks today! Have my scan next week which can't come quick enough.


----------



## 2ForJoy

I'll stick around a while longer, until my scan maybe. Just wanted to check how you're all doing today?

How are you Kelly? X


----------



## ob7

Hi ladies can I join you on this mad tww?
I had a fet on mon the 13th it was a day 3 embryo. My head is wrecked already thinking about what is goin on inside. My otd is the 28th of October and it seems so far away. Is any one else testing at the end of October ? How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Theresa1975

HI OB7, your the same as me..i had my ET on Monday, I cant believe its only 4 days in! Seems like 4 years! 

How you finding it?


----------



## ob7

Hi Theresa 1975
I'm finding it ok just wishing each day away now lol
I keep going on Google which is making me worse. I'm back to work nxt week so that hopefully should take my mind off things. How are you keeping


----------



## Purple80

Can I join you .... after a medicated cycle I had my FET done on Wednesday (15th) and I am now on my 2ww!! Eek! 

The blast was 95% rehydrated following the thaw but it didn't show any sign of growth at the time of transfer. Not really sure what it all means!! The hospital said that the 95% was very positive and they have had BFP without any initial growth. Hopefully little one will be making up for lost time and growing extra fast and strong during the 2ww. 

My OTD is Sunday 26th


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi OB7, google and the ipad will be the death of me too...my DH calls it 'the passion killer' ha ha


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Raylee - Thank you so much for the reassurance I really appreciate it, your an angel and a massive congratulations to you. Im sure all will be well on scan day but Good luck anyway xx


----------



## ob7

Well Theresa your dh is so right lol are you still working at the min or did you take some time off
Hi angel2014 how are you keeping?


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi Ob7, I am still working but I am a management consultant so fortunately  I am able to do this from home so can sit at my desk in a tracksuit all day if need be...but he's working none the less, not sure I could do a full on day in the office though as I have suffered some pretty bad cramping.


----------



## ob7

Hopefully that's a good sign Theresa. Your so lucky u can work from home. I've had no signs of anything yet. I'm trying not to symptom check but it's so hard


----------



## 2ForJoy

Ob- agree with theresa- I went back to the office thurs & fri last week- well the cramping on fri got so bad that I was crying in the loos.  I was in so much pain and mixed with the hormones and (at the time) likely outcome of a bfn I was a state.  I had to just wipe my eyes and deal with it- I said I was coming down with a cold to those questionning the red puffy face!  I half wish i'd been qt home, although being at work helped for a lot of it, time didn't really go too much quicker oevrall- at least at home I could have lounged / walked x


----------



## love_always_hopes

Hello ladies,

I got my BFP yesterday both on clear blue and my blood test, can't believe it.  In total shock!  I have to admit to testing 10dp3dt and 11dp3dt and if I held the test up to the light right and squinted at it just right I saw a very faint line but it wasn't convincing in anyway.

I had no symptoms except I thought AF was coming so spent the last 3 days on knicker watch.

I was in work for most of the 2ww, it's an office based job with little stress but would rather have been at home relaxing.

Our scan is on the 30th and I just can't wait.  We had 3 eggs collected, 2 fertilised and we put 2 back with embryo glue.  I have had my cyclogest increased to 2 a day and still injecting fragmin.

This board really helped my sanity, everyone is just lovely

Xxxx


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Jillsy- thanks for the reply... Makes me feels so much better.. Am sure each stage will have its own worries and concerns..

So happy can air thoughts and compare notes on here - x


----------



## Lozielou

Hi ladies, I test on 26th! I'm trying to be level headed and pretend that I'm not in this predicament but it's to difficult! I'm always reading these forums! I find it hard to forget about it at all......! 
Love- always- Congrats so lovely to see so many bfps never heard of the glue? If you don't mind me asking which clinic are you at?


----------



## Carter4

My otd is the 26th too, but plan to test on the 24th.


----------



## lilythepink

Theresa and 2ForJoy - It sounds like we've done a similar combination of a little bit of rest and then getting up and about. The theory about keeping blood flow going makes sense to me, although I don't think there's actually any concrete evidence to support it!

Liz - Will they make you go into the clinic even if it's negative, that doesn't seem very fair? 

Baby_Doodle - I'm really sorry to hear about your bleeding, have you done a test? I think it's not unusual to have some bleeding during the 2ww. 

Sugarplumfairy - Congratulations on your BFP! I'm very much hoping that my sore throat is a good sign  I remember with my DD my symptoms definitely came and went and I'd panic every time even though it kept happening! 

Hannah - Wednesday is still a long way off and I'm hoping for a BFP for you! 

ob7 - I'm testing on the 27th, it seems sooooooo far away. I'm really going to try to resist doing an early test, but *ahem* just out of interest, does anyone know the earliest I could test and still possibly get a result?  

love_always_hopes - Congratulations on your wonderful news!!!

xxx


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Thanks Lily.. Wishing you loads of luck..


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi lilythe pink, the earliest I have seen on here for a positive result seems to be 6 days past transfer of a blast...I know for a fact I can't wait (and don't want the anticipation build up if it's bfn, so I will be testing from day 6. X


----------



## lilythepink

Oooh, thanks Theresa...looks like I could start testing from Tuesday. I wonder how long my willpower will hold out!!!


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi Lily, the hcg does start to enter your blood stream from day 6 past 5dt but everyone is different, I was pretty surprised and consequently disappointed with the quality of embryos for my transfer so I am kind of expecting a BFN as much as I am praying for BFP...x


----------



## kelly and dinny

Hi *2forjoy* im still hanging on in there, i only have 5 progynova tablets left 4 for tomorrow but only one left for sunday so im in 2 minds whether to test tomorrow and see if i really need them, or go to the clinic and buy more then still test monday  im in a pickle  
*love_always_hope* and *sugar plumfairy* congratulations wishing u all the best 
Hi *lillythepink* ive been listening to meditation music and they get u to concentrate on ur breathing so improving the blood flow to ur uterus so maybe there is something in it  i to went straight back to work the day after transfer, on my previous 2 cycles i took time off but now my annual leave is running out, and I wasn't sure how much time off I'd need for further treatment xxx


----------



## love_always_hopes

Thanks ladies for your lovely wishes.

Lozielou I am at calderdale but collection and transfer were carried out at care manchester.  Really pleased with the treatment and care we received there

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday 

xxx


----------



## gracie222

Anyone with advice please I'm on my 2ww I had 5dt and I'm on my third day post transfer i have had no implantation symptoms no cramping/ spotting but now I'm worried as iv had no cramping does this mean it's not implanted? X


----------



## Purple80

My test day is 26th too....I'm determined to hold on till then....I expect my willpower will weaken as the days go on though!


----------



## lilythepink

Theresa - I'm sorry you're expecting a BFN, I really hope that you are wrong  There are loads of stories of people getting BFPs from embryos that weren't the best quality at the time of transfer, I think that they often just develop at different rates. I totally understand you wanting to test early to minimise the build up, I feel the same, but DH is very much in the "only test on OTD" camp because of the risk of a false negative. I have no idea what I'll end up doing!

Kelly, that's interesting about the meditation to increase the blood flow. I've certainly done much more activity this cycle than I have previously. You'd think the clinic would make sure you had enough Progynova for test day! Can they just give you a few to tide you over do you think?

Angel - My OTD is the day after yours, but I'm now wondering about testing on the 26th because it's a Sunday and DH has the Monday off so it would give us two days together to deal with the outcome either way! 

Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi gracie.

I too am 3dp5dt and im barely feeling anything. Maybe the odd twinge but could be all in my head.

If successful, the embryo is only just starting to implant today anyway so it would be completely normal not to feel anything. Alot of women go through the 2we and early pregnancy not feeling anything at all so try not to worry. (Although your thoughts are the same as my thoughts running throught my head, lol)

X


----------



## gracie222

Hi hope, thanks for the reply! Oh so your the same as me I'm so nervous this is my second round of icsi but trying to be positive this time not really turning out well as I'm constantly worrying about not having implantation symptoms. So because I had 5dt Wednesday what would be the bracket of implantation? I read it was round about yesterday? X


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Love always hopes - I too am Calderdale and Care @ Manchester. 

Fingers crossed for good news x


----------



## lilythepink

I forgot to ask, did anyone with a BFP not have an implantation bleed? Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Lily.... I had a bfp but no implantation bleed. I have and still have AF cramps though x


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Lily the pink - I had no implantation bleed at all - pretty much every other symptom tho x


----------



## Bubbles12

Try not to worry as it wont change anything. Its easier said than done. Funnily enough  i am a little more relaxed about this cycle. Probably the most relaxed ive been out of my 4 cycles.

Yesterday, if all going well, the embryo would have attached itself to the uterus wall. For the next 3 days, implantation will be taking place. Try and get some brazil nuts down you (5 a day) as it is supposed to help with implantation.

Remember, you are in with a good chance as you had a blastocyst transferred.

X


----------



## gracie222

Funnily enough I have been eating Brazil nuts since transfer, I don't no why but started this cycle being really relaxed and calm and towards the end I don't no what's happened lol. I think because you want it so much your brain does overtime for me wel for me anyway. Thanks for the Info! yesterday I was so stressed that i wasn't feeling anything etc maybe not all of  us does feel the early stages, I had two blastocysts  transferred but they couldn't grade them? Not sure why....I allso had one left over but stopped growing so couldn't freeze, then I was paranoid that the two they put back would as they were all at the same stage?hope they do stick and I hope you get your bfp!!! X


----------



## kelly and dinny

Hi ladies just a quick 1 because im in work!  I did a test at 3.30 am and i got a faint line, im so paranoid now  thats its a chem pregnancy  im on knickers watch constantly   maybe i should of waited xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

I too had 2 blastos transferred. Mine were graded and they said they were good but i wont be googling the grade as i dont want to worry myself.

It could be that they couldnt grade them as they were early blastos. I wouldnt read to much into it.
I also had a further 5 that werent quite at blasto so they decided to keep them going for another day to see if they were fit to freeze and although they made it to blasto on day 6, they were to poor quality to freeze.

Xx


----------



## gracie222

Well good luck to you hope x


----------



## Lozielou

Hi kelli and dinny, sorry I don't really know about that 1. When is otd? Iv always heard a line is a line! If so it should get stronger as the days go on. Hope your ok, really tough this 2ww !
Iv never had implantation bleeds, iv always thought it was a good sign but I know not all people have them! 
Afm I am 3dp5dt so not that far into it, I'm always fine the first week then the 2nd I literally go insane!! I meant to ask do you ladies who have got your bfps, do you obstain from sexual intercourse? Even after Bfp? Xx
Thanks love always, I have heard some great things about Manchester 
Anyone with ARGC? That's my first choice if this goes wrong! Anyone agree?


----------



## Juju77

Hello

I'm a single woman going through at home insemination to try at get pregnant at the age of 37 (I have prior children). I've had 6 previous cycles fail (not in a row, I had a break after my failed June cycle).

I'm not technically waiting yet as I've not done the inseminations yet for this month. I am on day 6 of my cycle and intend to start testing day 10 (can you tell I'm eager!? LOL). I just have a good feeling about it this time and I haven't before. I'm determined to get my good news before Christmas.

Good luck ladies, I will be joining the November board soon.


----------



## 2ForJoy

kelly- please don't lose hope hun!  This time last week I was thinking exactly the same thing- my line was "you need to stand on your head, squinting in the sun to see it" feint. What time did you go to bed last night? 330am is very early and your urine may not have been concentrated enough.  Try another tomorrow and see how it develops, try not to drink too much later in the evening and make sure you wee just before bed so you can try and sleep through a few hours and let hcg build up.  

It's certainly not over sweetie


----------



## hannah9000

2forjoy, I'm so glad you said about your ridiculously faint line. I had one this morning (I actually wondered if I'd imagined the line as I wanted it so badly!) it's more visible now it's dried but I know that's not a reliable indicator. Will test again tomorrow


----------



## 2ForJoy

Happy to help Hannah   how many DPT etc are u? Congrats on ur bfp


----------



## Theresa1975

Ohhhh Hannah, did you get a faint line? Surely that's great news, how many days are you now?


----------



## hannah9000

Its not a bfp yet!  Not in my mind.  I'm 6dp4dt. 

Theresa it was soooooo faint,  I tested on Thursday and there was an incredibly faint line which was the last of my trigger shot, Friday was a very obvious bfn, no hint of a line, then this morning really faint again so that's the bit that's giving me hope


----------



## Theresa1975

HI Hannah, well lets hope that faint line gets stronger and stronger...I am 6dp 5dt tomorrow and I am going to sneak a test in as the HCG is usually starting at 6 days to get into your blood stream  ..


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on since I lasted posted on Thursday and now I see an extra 4 pages of reading, lol.
A big thank you for your kind words and support.  I've resigned myself to the fact that I will get a BFN on Monday.  I know it sounds negative but given the symptoms I've been having and I'm still bleeding I've resigned myself to the fact that it's not going to happen this month.  
My focus now is on registering again to re-start the treatment next month.  I wanted my Husband to call on Friday to set the wheels in motion but he'd prefer we wait until we get the official test result on Monday.
@ lilly - No I haven't POAS and I won't.  With test day being only 2 days away I'll wait until then.

Congratulations to those who had their BFP since my last post  
And welcome to those who have joined in the tortorous 2ww!


----------



## ves

Hi I am new here I had my ET last Saturday. Today after a week I had a little cramps and felt that my period is coming but when checked no blood or anything only after I had my wee I could see at the bottom of the toilet a little discharge size of the raisin . Does it mean that my embrio has came out. Sorry asking stupid question but I was very worried all day


----------



## lizbdawnp

Are you on any vaginal gels? I've never heard of anything like that, I really doubt it's anything to worry about..i have a question, I bought a home test kit, but scared to test early, my OTD is Wednesday 22nd , I had 2 x 7 cell day 3 transfer....how soon can I test realistically...


----------



## kelly and dinny

Evening everyone.
*2forjoy* and *lozieloo* thank u both for ur positive thoughts   i did another test this evening with a first response (i didnt drink all afternoon to make my urine more concentrated as u suggested 2forjoy  ) and i had a positive straight away  my otd is monday so I'll test again then im hoping my snowbabies hang on tightly    
Xxxx


----------



## Theresa1975

Hi ves, it's probably just some dry blood. The embryo is smaller than a pin head so you would not see it.


----------



## hannah9000

Yaay kellyanddinny congratulations!!! 

I did another test tonight and had a faint but definitely there line, going to get a digital tomorrow to use Monday


----------



## kelly and dinny

Aw well done *hannah9000*  its such a relief to know its worked but still a worry isnt it  xxx


----------



## lilythepink

Oooh, exciting news ladies, massive congratulations!!!

We're on the way out of the door so I'll reply properly later, but just wanted to ask a quick question...I've been having an aching feeling in the region of my ovaries since 1dp5dt, anyone else had this? I have been taking Cyclogest since 5 days before ET. We're using donor eggs so it can't be left over from EC, but I thought it could be the medication?

Thanks!

xxx


----------



## Theresa1975

Morning all, well I am 6dp 5dt and after another night of debilitating cramps I cheated this morning and did a test the highly sensitive 10miu ones....and got a very very faint (squinting and tilted in side) line..so I did did 2 more! same result....I am 13 days past that HCG trigger (250  ovitrelle) so hope that is out of system, when DH wakes up I am going to make him do the test too just to make sure the strips are not faulty....I  This little line is going to get stronger and stronger.....

I think cramps are getting stronger which is what worries me, taking paracetamol and just feel so fed up with it now, can't use a water bottle obviously and feel guilty everytime I have to take paracetamol, surely this is not normal.

Worried if this faint line does get stronger I will miscarry....arrrr

Anyone had experience getting a BFP and suffering really bad cramps, dizziness and  exhausted?

X


----------



## Theresa1975

Lily, I find that cyclogest down right evil, have not got along with it all so would not surprise me if it is that...after days of cramps I have resigned to paracetamol!

DO NOT USE A HOT WATER BOTTLE if it gets too much, just in case you did not know. 

x


----------



## Rosie101

Hi Ladies, 
Can I join you . I'm now 5dp5dt following my first DD cycle. Weirdly this time I have virtually no symptoms at all which is so different to my oe last cycle where I had cramps , tiredness , irritability , headaches etc. I did have some brown spotting about 30 hours post transfer which I'm really hoping was implantation bleeding but I'm not sure , it was a really small amount. Now I just feel 'normal' apart from a really sore backside from the prontogest jabs. 
I've had hcg injections (1500u) last one yesterday morning  so not sure when a urine test would be accurate . Any ideas ? 
Could brown spotting so close to ET be implantation ? I know the blasts were almost hatching .but I'm also  on aspirin and clexane  so wondering if that could be it although I had no bleeding directly post transfer. 
Your thoughts would be appreciated. 
Take care all
Rosie x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello ladies congrats on the bfps!!!  

Hope you don't mind me joining you we had our 5dt today one little dude on board. It's our first cycle after five years ttc. So happy we have got to this stage. Our test date is 29 Oct 

Does anyone have any implantation tips?? Xx


----------



## Lucky34

OMG.... DH is down the gym, I did a test ( meant to test Wednesday) and I can't believe that after so many years of BFN the test says 1-2 weeks pregnant?

Has it finally worked Trying not to get soo excited? It was an fet with climavel and pio shots. 2 x 5 day embies transferred.

I'll retest on Wednesday but OMG. So used to seeing a 'not pregnant' it took time to register!!!!!! X


----------



## star17

Congratulations!!!  What fab news for you.  Good luck!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## AUSSIE1

Lucky34 wow congrats how lovely!!

What symptoms have you had in 2ww? Xxx


----------



## Lucky34

Started off a couple of days after FET with lower back pain, had some pelvic twinges and this morning early AF like cramps.  Also had a couple of dizzy spells. Trying not to get too carried away.  Told hubbie and we're testing again on Wednesday and then all being well we'll keep it under wraps till we get to the 12 week mark xxx


----------



## Alanabath

Hi all.

Sunshine we had our 6 day Blastacyst transfered today 😊 we are testing on the 30th. I'm looking for any tips too. Im going to take it easy for a few days to give embie the best chance of implanting. This is our 3 round of ICSI. 3 time lucky hopefully! 

All the best to everyone xx


----------



## Becky1979

Hi everyone, sorry not posted on here in a couple of days, i have been so busy with work. Such fab news on the BFP's!!! So pleased for everyone 😀 

I am currently 6dp2dt, been so bloated my jeans dont fit me! Earlier on today i had bad AF style cramps/aches. I never cramp before a period so not sure what to think?? I look 4mths already and my (.)(.) are bigger and tender. Really trying to not get ahead of myself!

I would have felt more confident with a 5 day transfer but praying this little embie sticks! 

Xxx


----------



## MariK

Hi Everyone. I am new to this site/forum.... I had my ET on Sunday the 12th of Oct. Today is 7 days past transfer. But for the last 2 days i have been bleeding, not just spotting but proper bleeding. My Dr says there is still a chance of positive outcome & told me to continue my Crinone & do my blood test on Friday 24th, but i am sure they just say that to cover themselves! Does anyone else have bleeding or know of someone who had and still got pregnant? Feel really down and hopeless! And to make matters worse my husband is away on work trip overeas for 3 weeks so i feel desperately alone in this journey.


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Hi MariK, 

I can feel the pain in your message - it must be so tough for you right now.. The 2ww is a total mare and drove me to the edges of sanity at times.. 

Try your very best to remain positive and do what you can to take your mind off.. Easier said than done I know.. I felt certain mine was going to be a negative some days and then others I couldn't imagine it not being positive - certainly is a testing time.. 

Friday seems so long away right now but it will arrive and you will get your results - I've read loads of stories on here and some truly astound - so please please don't give up hope.

Sending you lots of love Vicki x


----------



## Rnt

Hi everyone, it's been a long time since I have been on these pages but I am just finishing 3d3dt after the return if my frosties.  I had forgotten how tough this time is.  Had cramps and sudden runs today - trying very hard to be really level headed about it all.


----------



## mazza10

Hi Sharry - Can I please be added OTD 29th October.  Anyone else testing that day too?

This is my 3rd 2ww...not as crazy as last time...lol...So I am only 2dp5dt.  I was having cramps yesterday, but not much today.  It's been 3 years since my last cycle that I have forgotten whats normal and what isnt.

Wishing everyone BFP's!!!!


----------



## poppet42

Hi everyone,

I am halfway through my 2ww and my OTD is 26/10. Going slowly crazy now with symptom ( or lack of symptom) watching.  I had my last pregnyl shot on saturday does anyone know when it will go from my system?

Good luck all


----------



## gracie222

Hi, I am currently on my 2ww I had a 5dt and its been a while already and I am not seeing any signs so worried its not worked should I be feeling anything at this stage? its day 10.... x


----------



## liquorice comfits

Hi Gracie,

Horrible isn't it? I also had a 5dt last Wednesday so that makes me day 10 as well. When is your test date?

I suffered from OHSS again this cycle, which peaked on day 6. So since then I have been feeling a bit better each day, which is is making me think it hasn't worked (it's meant to get worse if you're pregnant).

Some women feel things and some feel nothing. Try not to read too much into your lack of symptoms ( I should take my own advice!)

We just have to hold out until test day and then hope for a miracle xxx


----------



## kelly and dinny

Morning all,
Well 4 tests later and otd we still have a positive      i never thought I'd get to say " im pregnant " again  , i think im still in shock! Our scan is on the 10th of November, 

I want to thank you all for the positive thoughts and encouragement it has been amazing,    i wouldn't of got through this in 1 piece without u lot   xxx


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

That's awesome news Kelly!  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## gracie222

Hi, liquorice comfits

My test date is 26th this Sunday very nervous but what will be will be. I have had a look at the symptoms some women get and its not much this early on so not looking to much in to it. sorry to hear you have that but If you don't have ohss to start with does that mean you are not likely to be pregnant? I Haven't had it at all? my ovary's were aching a lot on stimming then it went down after ec!
xx


----------



## liquorice comfits

My test date is Friday which is 2 weeks from EC. Funny how different clinics all give different test dates...

OHSS is a complication of IVF. If you produce lots of eggs and/or have PCOS you are likely to get it. I had 35 follicles and 24 eggs. Not nice, makes you feel rubbish. Getting OHSS has no bearing on your likelihood to be pregnant, it's just a nasty complication for ladies that produce lots of eggs. So don't worry! Symptoms are caused by the hcg hormone in the trigger injection. So it's normal that my symptoms have eased. But if pregnant, the hcg produced can make the OHSS flare up again.

Is this your first cycle?


----------



## gracie222

oh okay I haven't had it bad obviously then, it ached a little bit. I got 16 eggs this time I had a better outcome on fertilisation too so just thankful for how far we have come!yes this is my second cycle but no easier! wish you all the best hopefully we both get our bfp!!

xx


----------



## Sashaj

Hi girls,

Can I join you please? I was on the frozen embryo thread but couldn't keep up and decided to leave. Now I am really struggling and need some support. 

I had my transfer on Friday. It was one frozen embryo. It was initially 8 cells embie but lost quite few cells through the thawing process and ended up with 3 cells. The clinic was optimistic as apparently the embryo still looked good but I am really sceptical as I know that anything more than 50% cell loss is not good. I actually felt so low that I was going to stop meds. I really don't see the point. I feel that the clinic is keeping my hopes up as they don't want to admit they've failed. I know this sounds stupid but that's how I feel. Anyway sorry to moan. You all ladies have your own worries. 

Kelly I was on the same thread as you. Congratulations on your bfp. Very happy for you.  Time to celebrate. Xx

Mazza I am testing on the 31st but will probably test few days before that. Long way to go hey? Xx


Xx


----------



## gracie222

not sure why I have to wait that long to do a test its just extra days of worry!


----------



## mazza10

Hey Sashaj - Think positive.  Don't give up.  You have every chance of this working.  Yep I will be testing a couple of days before OTD too.  Although this is my 3rd 2ww, it doesn't get easier.  Test day is next wednesday, but think i will test from Saturday I think.


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks hon for your kind words. It looks like we will be testing around the same time.
This is also my third 2 ww  and it's not fun. Fingers crossed for you that it's your lucky cycle. Xx


----------



## liquorice comfits

I think you'd be ok to test Friday x


----------



## kelly and dinny

Hi *sashaj* i do remember u  u gave people lots of positive advise and kept they're spirit up!  please dont give up if u dont fight for ur little embryo who going to?  
anything is possible, ladies have had the best possible embryos put back but still had a bfn!  i found mediation/relaxation music helped loads it was only a free download on my phone but it made me concentrate on my uterus, breathing deeply for good blood flow ect 
i still lay quietly now and do the breathing exercises  and u can always rejoin the fet thread that way u have 2 lots of support xxx
Thank u *baby_doddle* i still cant quite believe it i keeping saying to myself "im pregnant"  xx


----------



## gracie222

I want to its my partner he does everything by the book! lol


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks Kelly. My dh spoke to the embryologist today and she said that the three remaining cells looked perfect and the embryo has as much chance as any other embryos. She said that they would never do the transfer if they felt it was not viable. 
She said that the clinic believe in quality and not quantity (meaning that it doesn't matter how many cells is lost as long as the rest looks good). Apparently if the embie is strong it will regain cells and continue to progress. 
So let's hope it's one strong embie. 

I left the thread as I thought I won't be able to keep up with the chat and I thought I will be busy with my lo. I thought I will cope with it this time but I can't!! It took me by surprise. Now I really appreciate having someone to talk to who is in the same situation. 

I might pop in again. 

Thanks hon

Xx


----------



## liquorice comfits

I think some clinics go for a few extra days to ensure that the result is correct, but I am sure that Friday will be accurate. See if you can hold out until Sunday, and if not go for it on Friday. Wishing us both the best result x


----------



## gracie222

yeah I think they do, I am going to try and hold it out! good luck to you xx


----------



## kelly and dinny

*sashaj* all we can do hope for the best  really take care of yourself, we'll keep our fingers crossed for u   i know its hard   xxxx


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks you Kelly. Xx


----------



## Rnt

I think we will be testing on the same day (my otd 30th) I had a FET on Thursday and am already going mad.

We were very lucky as both our embryos survived the thaw but having been through a fresh cycle have learned that the BFP's come from all grades of embryos so try not to worry.


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Sashaj - Don't give up hope - these pages are full of wonderful tales where people had all but given up hope to be proved wrong.... We have all jumped on this huge roller-coaster so are bound to be full of ups and downs - its natural for you to worry.... 

Take care and try to think happy thoughts... 

Sending you good luck and best wishes... 

Vicki


----------



## MariK

Thank you SugerPlumFairy for your kind words... Really needed that  Im trying to remain hopeful& still trying my best till Friday,  but am trying to also guard my heart a little so slowly prepping myself for the worst. x Does anyone know the waiting time between cycles? I have one frozen embryo left!


----------



## Purple80

Hi all,

On my mobile so bit difficult scrolling back to reply to you all individually. Just want to say CONGRATULATIONS to all those who have received their BFP  

Big hugs to all still on this difficult 2ww.    It's the hardest part of this journey, the waiting waiting waiting!

The last couple of days I've been having aches in my tummy, heavy feeling in my legs and sore breasts. Basically I feel like my AF is due to arrive anytime. Is this normal? I have been through this before but it was nearly 5 years ago and I cannot remember how I felt before!!


----------



## Sashaj

Sugarplumfairy and Rnt - You are so kind guys. I needed to hear few reassuring words. Thank you so much. Rnt we will be testing on the same date indeed. Long way to go! 

Marik you are like me, already preparing yourself for your next cycle. I have asked how long between the cycles when I had my transfer and they said that they like you to have one cycle to get the drugs out of your system and then you can start. So basically you will need one more period after your next one and you are ready to go. Apparently you don't need to wait long after frozen cycle. This is my first one so it is all very confusing. 

I know I have been very sceptical myself but please try to stay positive. You haven't even had the transfer yet hon. I believe that there is one strong embie waiting for you. I can feel it. I shall be thinking of you on Friday. 

Xx


----------



## Sashaj

Angel I forgot to say that period pains and tiredness were the only true symptoms when I got bfp which went not a healthy pregnancy. So I say period pains is definitely a good sign. How far are you in your 2ww? My period pains and tiredness started in the second week (I think). Not much was happening during the first week. But I had a 3 day transfer (8cell embie). It might be different with blasto. 



Xx


----------



## Purple80

Sashaj - Thank you for your reply. That's helped reassure me a bit.  I had a blast transferred on Wednesday 15th and otd is 26. I think a blast puts me a few days ahead but I don't really understand it all.
I am also blessed with a beautiful little girl (well not so little,  she's 4 now) but I'm finding it all much more difficult this time!


----------



## zozo_lou

Am 6dp3dfet, had 2 frosties put back in, was advised they were both really good quality & thawed 100%! Had a failed ICSI in June & I had very few symptoms then but this time around all I'm getting is some abdominal cramps & terrible heartburn (which I don't suffer from...ever!) 

Can anyone shed any words of wisdom or success stories? I've been REALLY laid back about it all until now. Am determined to not buy any hpt's before OTD but as each day passes it gets tougher!! 

Xx


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

SashaJ & MarieK - you are very welcome.... 

I think its kinda healthy to have moments of pessimism and other of elation... 

Keeping everything crossed for you both..... x


----------



## Sashaj

Thanks Sugarplumfairy. Xx

Angel you are welcome. You must be proud of your little girl. I hope she will soon find out that she is going to have a  little brother or sister. I am sending you positive energy and lots if luck for your OTD. Xxxx


----------



## bunny73

Hello zozo loo - didnt want to read and run! I got a bfp yesterday after a fet where we had 2 5 day old embryos put back! I had cramps through my 2 week wait and really thought af was on the way! So many women on here get cramps and go on to get a positive result. The 2ww does like to mess with our heads though doesnt it!! I would defo try to stay away from testing early though as this could just mess with your head even more! Our otd was actually on saturday, but as the clinic was not open we had to wait to go for a bloodtest yesterday and im glad we didnt test early!
I really hope you get a positive outcome  .
Sorry if this isnt any help!

Bunny xx


----------



## mamochka

Zozoloo - heartburn is definitely a good sign of changing hormones! Cramps as I am Sure you have read could be everything and nothing. But heartburn defo! The earliest I tested was 11dpo but to be sure 12dpo. So still early for you!


----------



## mazza10

Currently 3dp5dt, and getting major cramps...anyone else at a similiar stage??  I remember feeling like this in my 1st cycle, hopefully it's a good sign


----------



## Sashaj

Mazza cramping was a sign of pregnancy when I had bfp. Mine started a bit later than that but I had a  3 day transfer. I had no cramping when I got bfn. So cramping is a good sign for me.  Cramping is actually a very common pregnancy symptom. So fingers crossed for you hon. I hope this helps. Xx


----------



## poppy12

Hi ladies!

Haven't posted on here for a while, so apologies for the lack of personal messages!  I have been following your journeys and so pleased to hear about more BFPs   and also feel for those having a difficult time.   IVF is the toughest journey ever!

We had our early scan at the weekend and saw the heart beat!

Just wanted to reassure people that I had quite a lot of tightness in my uterus - apparently the uterus growing.  Not cramping as such but felt like AF was going to arrive any minute.  I found the 2WW a nightmare ... this is my 4th round of IVF,. so you would have thought I'd get used to it but it actually got harder.  I think you need to do whatever you can to get through it and look after yourself as it is a really important time physcially and psychologically.  I also did a lot of meditation and gentle yoga, which I think helped me.  I think you also need to allow yourself to feel however you are feeling without giving yourself a hard time.  I don't think anyone can understand the pain of IVF until they've been though it.  But hopefully my 5-year, 4-cycle will have a happy ending and I really do wish everyone the best of luck and positive thoughts!  I don't think I'll be on this page so much now, so just wanted to thank you all for your support during this 2WW - it really has helped me!!!!!

Massive doses of positive thoughts  and baby dust to you all      !  I think women going through IVF are amazing and even stronger than you think or give yourselves credit for!  

Big hugs,           
Poppy xxxx


----------



## Artypants

Could be implantation, timings are about right!! good luck xx


----------



## mazza10

Congratulations Poppy!

Sashaj - thanks for your reassurance.  So glad I am at home today...so I can rest up.  How are you feeling?


----------



## gracie222

Hi everyone, this is my second icsi cycle and I am day 11 p5dt. the only thing I have felt is day 2 my belly felt like it was tightening it didn't hurt it was a weird feeling I cant really explain it, and I have had the odd af cramp but I had them last time! I fell a little more tired and that is it no sore boobs etc. should there be more definite signs at day 11?

x


----------



## mazza10

gracie222 -  everyone is different.  When is your test date?


----------



## gracie222

mazza10  My test date is the 26th x


----------



## mazza10

That's quite a long wait considering you're already on day 11.  Have you been tempted to test yet?


----------



## gracie222

sorry I meant I am day 6 post transfer. I am day 11 counting the blast I had a 5dt


----------



## mazza10

lol...that makes sense then.


----------



## Boggler

Hiya 

For me cramping was sign that's something was working- at the time I was completely freaked out by it and wrote off the cycle. So try not to worry.

Boggler


----------



## gracie222

lol yeah I wish I was that much past!


----------



## mazza10

Thanks ladies...I am lying on the sofa at the moment.  I guess if nothing was happening I wouldn't be feeling anything right?  It's just a roller coaster.  But today it has been non-stop cramping since I've woken up


----------



## Theresa1975

I have had excruciating cramps, starting 5dp 5dt so I know how you feel....hopeing there is nothing wrong too x


----------



## Faithope

I had cramping on my BFP cycle   felt like AF was coming and was scared to go to the loo   but all was fine x


----------



## FLC2013

Hi, everyone - just checking in to say that although OTD isn't until tomorrow, I tested with an FRER on Sunday at 8dp 5dt (DH and I agreed that I would), and it was a .

I tested again yesterday on a CB digi, and again today on another FRER, and got the same result! We are thrilled - especially to see that today's line on the FRER was much stronger than Sunday's and came up so quickly it was there before the control line! I reckon that's probably a good thing 

Congratulations to all with their BFPs,   to all those for whom the news wasn't good, and   for all those still waiting for OTD.


----------



## mazza10

FLC2013!!!!!!! So pleased for you x


----------



## mazza10

I think because in a normal cycle cramping means your period is on it's way...so it can all get really confusing....


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi everyone

Congratulations on the bfp's!!! Lucky34, FLC2013 & Kelly

Alanabath - v exciting  how are you getting on today - what are you doing to keep yourself occupied x

Mazza - snap! also have otd of 29th! 

Fingers crossed for you Marik and Sashaj

Good luck everyone x


----------



## mazza10

sunshine and clouds - hope its lucky for both us x


----------



## Artypants

Mazza, I had 5 previous BFN cycles, no cramping, this successful BFP I got the works, implantation bleeding, cramping the works so hopefully its a good sign


----------



## gracie222

flc2013 congratulations on your bfp!!! I too am at guys did they grade your blastocyst?


----------



## mazza10

Thanks Artypants!  It's been 3 years since my last cycle so I don't remember the signs etc....My last cycle was a BFN and I don't remember getting any cramping at all.  Really hoping this is all a good sign


----------



## Candy x

I had AF cramping on my successful cycle and it started around 2dp5dt or 3dp5dt and lasted all way through on and off, I'd say it's a good sign.
GoodLuck x


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you all.

Congrats on the bfp's so far

I am on my third icsi cycle - egg sharing with dona sperm. I am 1dp5dt with 2 perfect top quality blasts on board. OTD 30th

Fingers crossed for lots more happy news for us all xxx


----------



## mazza10

Thanks all!  Gives me some reassurance x


----------



## Sashaj

FLC fab news! Congratulations. 

Mazza thanks for asking. I am ok but I just feel this is not going to work. I have been lifting my 21 month old baby and strained few times. I haven't been sleeping as she is teething. This can't be good for the embie. I haven't been able to rest at all. I feel that our next cycle dh needs to take time off for a week to help me with lifting our lo. 

Don't get me wrong lack of sleep and lifting never bothers me (quite the opposite) and I  am not complaining at all but it's just the embie I am worried about. 

Not a lot is happening with symptoms but I am only 4 days post transfer and my embie was only three cell so it is going to be very slow 2 ww.

How is everybody today?

Sending luck to all of you testing today.  

Shadow 2013 it is lovely to see more people joining. Hopefully we will be able to support each other. My Otd is on the 31st. Good luck hon. Xx

Xx


----------



## Sashaj

I was the one with cramps when I got bfp. I also had a heartburn literarily  throughout the whole pregnancy but I have to say that it is probably too soon for the  heartburn and it is  more likely to be the oestrogen tablets. That's one of the most common side effects. However cramps is defo a good sign. Good luck xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Ladies, could I please join you all? 
I'm 3dpt with 2x 5 day embryos. OTD is the 4th of November, which I think is a joke. I know for a fact I will not be waiting that long! 

Good luck to you all x


----------



## shadow2013

Thanks sashaj im sure we will, sensing you lots of sticky vibes xx

Tinker bell I agree with you ... i know some clinics are longer but generally test day would be day 15 with ec being day 0. Sending you lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## Jillsy1

Hi ladies,

Just checking in to see how your all doing.  Welcome to all the new members.

Great to see so many BFP's. Thinking of those of you who have had bfn.

Poppy that's wonderful to hear about your scan. My scan is on mon 3rd nov. I'm so excited and can't wait to see the heartbeat.

Hope your all doing well and getting through the 2ww. It's so hard having to go through it. Try to stay positive and sending you all positive vibes x


----------



## Tummytime

:-I'm fretting already! Feel no different yet and I'm symptom spotting already! What symptoms did everybody get at this stage if any? Xxx


----------



## trace1985

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me jumping on. I had my transfer yesterday and it was a 6 day transfer. I was supposed to have it on day 5 but my cervix had bent really sharp and they couldnt get the catheter in. So they transferred under sedation yesterday. Day 5 was really traumatic but i'm happy that it went to day 6 because my embie went to blastocyst and was only early blasto on sunday so an extra night in the lab helped. I wi be testing on the 30th! 10 days after transfer. Im nervous have been eating lots of pineapple core and praying hard. This is our first cycle and we have 3 frosties from this cycle.

Just a quick question did anybody get a pain when weeing after et? Whenever i go toilet it feels like a stabbing pain. It has calmed down since yesterday but is still there


----------



## Claire37

Hi, just saw your response to me about resting, thanks for your response  

I am 5 days passed 3dt and I'm not really feeling much. I feel the odd ache or twinge but I felt all that last two times and got a BFN. I think it's all just the medication that makes you feel that way anyway so it's hard to tell. I was hoping for some implantation spotting but nothing. I don't think implantation starts until 4 days after 3dt and then it takes 3 or 4 days to completely implant so it won't have started for you yet. it's driving me nuts too so probably best to keep busy rather than lying around!! Good luck!!


----------



## tinkerbell78

Sounds like we are all in the same boat, panicking with cramps? I've had them since ET but they are not as often today. I so wish I could sleep until OTD. This 2ww gets worse with every cycle. I am trying to keep busy but I am distracted for all of 5 minutes. What a nightmare hey ladies? I am sure we can all help each other through the bad days? Wishing you all the best of luck xx


----------



## Jodie0509

Hello, I have just competed my first round of ICSI. 

I'm supposed to take my pregnancy test on Friday but couldn't wait so took a cheap one this evening which I thought was bound to be negative as it's the evening, too early and a cheap test. 

Please can someone tell me how to upload a pic? 

I'm in desperate need of advice as I'm starting to feel very hopeful!

It's a dark pink line to say it's worked and a faint pic like in the test window. 

Thanks xx


----------



## shadow2013

Tummy time .. its difficult with symptoms - the lovely pessaries give us so many symptoms!! So far my ohss appears to be coming back so im hoping that's a good sign.

Tinker bell ...i completely agree - I'd go crazy without you guys!!

Trace I test on the same day! Fc xx


----------



## Cloudy

A line is a line honey  

Plus, some cheapie tests are more sensitive than the expensive branded ones.

Take a test tomorrow morning but if you can see a line then it's there. In my experience, evaporation lines are very feint and you have to tilt them in a certain light.

Good luck! Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Sounds like a positive to me, congratulations. X


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Welcome to all the recent joiners..... So nice to see you all on here..... 

Poppy12 - I think you and I must be on similar cycles - I too had my scan yesterday and got to see the heartbeat,

Zozo_Lou - am happy to say my symptoms were cramps and heartburn from day 3 onwards.... was a good sign for me so hoping it is for you too...... 

Sashaj - How are you feeling now? Better I hope...... x


----------



## Jodie0509

Oh god I so hope so please let this be right .. My fiancé doesn't want to talk about it as he doesn't want to believe any test until the day we were supposed to test (Friday) 

At least it's giving me hope at the very least xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Sugarplumfairy that sounds wonderful!  

Shadow glad something positive can come of your ohss  

Speaking of symptoms... has anyone else been feeling horny over 2WW?? X


----------



## Sugarplumfairy

Thanks Sunshine and Clouds - its a moment I hope and pray everyone single one of you on here get to experience.... 

Roll on the next milestone..... 

Deffo didn't feel horny in the 2ww - felt super overprotective and irrationally felt like it'd be wrong..... x


----------



## goldbunny

he's right, you shouldn't believe tests until otd. but of course we all do them! just remember most people won't believe a result either way until they're holding about 5 tests that all agree with each other so just stay calm and test again in a couple of days. tentative congrats though, sounds good to me.


----------



## Jodie0509

Thankyou! Xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Sunshine and clouds I did for about 20 minutes this afternoon, first time in weeks lol 
Other than that and cramps and a strange pulling feeling in my tummy yesterday. Oh and slight headache yesterday and today, I've felt no different. This 2ww sulks!!


----------



## Rnt

Hi Trace - it sounds like we had similar transfer issues.  I have always had an awkward cervix but last Thursday was the absolute worst.  I had to beg them to continue as these are our very last 2 embryos and I really didn't want them to have to go through the freezing process again so the consultant literally measured the kinks and bends to get the catheter in.  1hr15mins later I finally got my 2 frosties back.  OTD with you on the 30th (but I am a terrible early tester) xxx


----------



## trace1985

Hi RNT

I was in there for over 2 hours and it was so painful. The worst was knowing the couples who had been in before me were out after 10 minutes. I never knew my cervix was like at an angle! It was super traumatic i was releived when they offered me the sedation. I feel hopeful about this cycle and i'm trying to stay positive. I hope we get some of the October luck going around


----------



## trace1985

Hi Hopefulshell

Try testing again and see what the result  is. My clinic told me any line no matter how faint it is is a positive


----------



## Hopefulshell

Hi trace1985

Many thanks for replying  I've been looking at the manufacturers instructions for my type of hpt and it says it can be read between 3-10 mins ... I thought before that if the line appeared after 3 mins it was invalid but that doesn't seem to be the case!

I've reassured ladies on here loads of times that a line, however feint, is a positive but funnily enough don't have the sense to think it means the same for me! I'm a serial ivfer so think I lost hope somewhere along the way - just praying my 'squint your eyes, tilt your head, and get out a magnifying glass' line gets darker over the coming days   Although it's Otd I'm still only 10dp 5dt ...

How's your 2ww going? Hope it's not too long a wait for otd  I'm lucky my clinic is quite a short wait but I know some impose a time that is just cruelly long!!

Take care

X


----------



## trace1985

Hi 

Ah how exciting! Congratulations on your feint line I'm sure it will get darker as the days go on. Well I'm currently 3dp6dt I have a very good grade blasto on board but have had non stop cramping since ET. I had it done under sedation due to an awkward cervix. Yesterday i had a sharp painon my lower left side like a stitch and today i have period pain cramping. Its hard to not put every pain down to some kind of symptom or not! Its my first cycle and i'm testing on day 10 (counting the days).

I feel a bit nervous about testing because atleast with the not knowing you can still have faith. But if you get a negative the PUPO stage is well and truly over


----------



## sunshine and clouds

V exciting hopefulshell!!! Keep us posted x

I'm 3dp5dt... This morning woke up feeling empty / non preggers. No symptoms really....  Anyone else felt like this?  2WW beginning to drag now can see why everyone says it's torture!  

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## mazza10

Sunshine and clouds - everyones symptoms are different.  

I am 4dp5dt and I have had cramps since day 1.  Yesterday was cramps the whole day.  Today not so bad so far.  I was so stupid this morning I took a FR HPT...and it came up with a very faint +ve.  I don't think this is the trigger as I tested that out of my system on ET day.  I know it was way too early.  But I've been feeling alot happening inside....Anyway I am going to try and stay away from the HPT's....


----------



## Faithope

*mazza*  told you cramping/af pains were a good thing  If you tested pout the trigger then this is a positive, hope it gets darker for you. You thread about cramps has been merged with the Oct 2ww so its coming up on my new posts feed-clearly I am not in my 2ww, more like a 9 month wait


----------



## mazza10

lol....I was wondering where it went...How do I unmerge it.  Did I do this by acccident??

Well I am really hoping this is the start to a BFP - But I can't get too excited and I dare not tell DH as he'll think it's too early...I did the test, looked at it quickly and turned the light off...A few mins later checked again and the faint line was there...


----------



## sunshine and clouds

V exciting mazza!! X


----------



## mazza10

Thanks sunshine and clouds - but I cant get too excited...Been here before and it didn't end well.


----------



## Hopefulshell

Hi

The 2ww is soooo hard but I really tried to stay away from google this time as it 
just sends you loopy trying to work out what symptoms may or may not mean! 

If it's any reassurance for those feeling very little aches and pains then I had next
to nothing either! The only noticeable thing I had was stitch-type pains in my sides and around pubic bone area but then only very intermittently! I've always had af pains in previous cycles - both negative and positive - but I think the reason I felt virtually nothing this time was because I was on agonist trigger so didn't get the hcg.

Macca - wow! I only got a very feint line at 10dp 5dt today so to get that so early on after you've tested the trigger shot out your system is brilliant!! Keeping everything crossed for you it's gets darker and darker  

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

That's understandable mazza x.  But still it sounds promising and got everything crossed for you mrs xx. 

Thanks Hopefulshell that is reassuring xx. Have given myself a shake and going to have a productive day and take the focus off symptom /non symptom spotting x


----------



## Faithope

*mazza* I think a volunteer must have merged it for you, don't think you can merge your own posts? Probabley thought it better here so you get more response x


----------



## Confused84

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining - I am 2dp5dt and already falling to pieces!  One think i wont do is test early - i did that last time and it was an awful experience!

I thought this 2ww might have been easier but its worse! x


----------



## mazza10

Hi Confused84 - no matter how many cycles you do it never gets any easier.  I think for me I find it easier to test early just so I can be prepared on OTD and I dont fall to pieces.  I found that going back to work was the best distraction....Hope you're taking it easy though...When is your OTD?


----------



## Confused84

thanks Mazza

My OTD is 31st October.  I have come back to work today and it is a bit easier albeit i am now worried about doing too much!  I am also paranoid as a have quite a bad cold so i panic whenever i sneeze or cough!

Last cycle i tested 5dp5dt and it was a BPN - i then went into a really negative spiral.  I tested on OTD and it was then a BFP (although ended in miscarriage around 8/9 weeks).

Why do we do this to ourselves!! I am also due to spend the weekend with my 2 best friends each of who have a child already and they are BOTH pregnant again! x


----------



## tinkerbell78

Confused, I feel your pain! The wait is awful. Doesn't help that I've got a really bad pain in my right side, think it's my ovary from EC. Well I am hoping it's that. Feeling pretty miserable and I'm only on 4dt with 5dt. 
Hold on in there, we can all get through this x


----------



## mazza10

tinkerbell78 - I am also 4dp5dt...Have you had any symptoms so far?


----------



## tinkerbell78

Nope nothing other than the odd cramps and the pains today. Oh and being a little bloated but that's also from EC. You had anything? X


----------



## mazza10

I've had cramping since day 1, but day 3 was the worst.  I had major cramping all day.  Today more cramping, but not so bad....


----------



## tinkerbell78

Seams everyone gets cramps BFP or BFN. What a nightmare?! My mum did say to me today, when I got pregnant naturally with my son, what did I feell then? The answer was nothing, I didn't have a clue until I did a test. So I am going to think positive and put the cramps down to EC and ET. I think I will crack and test before my stupid long test date which is the 4th. 
I am wishing us all in this 2ww the very best of luck x


----------



## trace1985

This might seem like a really silly question but how long does it take for the embie to attach to the uterus? Is it an instant attachment or something that takes hours or days? I have looked online but all i seem to get is how many days after ovulation implantation occurs but nothing about how long implantation takes.


----------



## mazza10

From what I've read it's over a few days. For a 5dt by day 4 the embie should all be snuggled up. 

Well I caved again and did another FR HPT. No question the line is a lot darker than the one this morning....so for now looks its a  ! Still very cautious and not getting excited.


----------



## Lolem

Good luck Jodie. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## mothpop

I tested early, I can't remember how early, but the faint pink line went on to become a strong pink line over a week or so. I did a total of 11 tests until I actually felt I no longer needed to reassure myself (this was a record for my consultant )
Good luck


----------



## morganna

If its faint and a cheap test and not even morning urine...........those are good odds that you are pregnant!!

M. Xxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Wow congratulations mazza. Some people do get a postive result very early. I'm not brave enough to test yet. Want too but don't.


----------



## trace1985

Wow Mazza thats great i'm 3dp6dt so I'm hoping the cramping ive been getting is implantation. How many days are you again? I'm the same as you tinkerbell i want to test but I don't want to aswell I'm not sure when is a reasonable time to test for a 6day blasto my clinic said wait 10 days feels like a lifetime


----------



## tinkerbell78

My clinic says 18 days after transfer, which is a joke! I won't last that long. I'm trying to get to the middle of next week before I give in x


----------



## mazza10

I'll be 5dp5dt tomorrow. I'm shocked too that the tests have been positive.  I will leave it though now until the weekend....don't want to get excited which may end up being nothing.


----------



## shadow2013

Mazza that's really good hunny.

I've just been looking thru the forum for a post I saw which days what our little embies are doing but I can't find it .... however .... i did find a useful guide a patients view - it explains that we can test 5-10 days after transfer of a 5 day transfer. The embie will take 1-4 days to completely settle in from a 5dt! It was very interesting. Not sure I'll be able to test early but the again I want to know early!! It also goes through a timeline of symptoms from transfer to birth.


----------



## lilythepink

Hi all

Shadow - I think I found the link you're talking about, it's a pinned post under the Ladies in Waiting (2ww) threads. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

Mazza - Congratulations on your BFP. I understand why you are cautious, but it sounds like you are getting good, strong lines so all seems very positive!

I have caved in and done a FRER test at about 3:30am this morning on 8dp5dt as I was feeling really sick yesterday, but it's a really faint line (I had to get DH to verify it was even there). I think it should be a heavier line by now? Am I heading for another chemical pregnancy or is there hope?!

Xx


----------



## Rnt

Morning ladies, well I'm 7dp3dt and as a serial tester did a cheap early test this morning which I discarded initially but then wanted another wee so had another look and saw a faint line, so out came the FR another faint line and finally the digital 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'.  Am trying very very hard to remain calm as it's another week till OTD (I didn't have a trigger shot and was negative yesterday so can't be a false positive can it?)


----------



## mazza10

Rnt...Congratulations...I don't think its a false positive x

lilythepink - a line is a line...maybe start testing everyday - hopefully you'll see the line get darker x

tinkerbell - thats a really long wait.  My clinic is 16 days post egg collection.


----------



## tinkerbell78

With everyone getting BFP at the same stage has me and me feeling like I've got an hangover this morning, I stupidity did a test and like I guessed BFN! Gutted but I'm hoping it's too early for me and not lucky enough to get an early positive. PMA gone now, knew I shouldn't have given in.


----------



## Tummytime

Sorry for the negative post but i'm absolutely terrified it's not worked again. I've had two successful cycles 2 and 4 years ago and had loads of symptoms.  My last three cycles have all been bfn and this cycle feels the same. I'm 5dp3dt and feel nothing.  I feel resigned to the fact it's not worked. Sometimes I really loathe this process!!!! Xxx


----------



## Rnt

Tunkerbell - every cycle is different, until you bleed and have a BFN after your OTD you are still very much PUPO and as likely as anyone else to have a baby in 8 1/2m time.  I am terribly impatient and sorry if my early test has caused you upset but try to mentally screw it in a ball and throw it in the bin because I have cycle buddies from my first cycle who have not had their BFP until after their 
OTD has passed.  Try to stay positive xxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hey it's far from your fault I gave in, I'm an inpatient little bugger and would have given in sooner rather than later anyway. I know it's too soon for me more I think about it because my day 5 transfer they wasn't blasts, nearly there but wasn't. The one I have frozen wasn't as good as the 2 I have back and they didn't think it would make it to freeze, but the little fighter caught up on day 6. So I'm holding on to the fact I may implant later than others  x


----------



## Lozielou

Hi everyone! I wrote a while ago and have kept coming back for a read! I tested early on my first round and soon regretted, really if it's going to be a bfn you only want to see that once not every day leading up to otd. Some people seem to get early results. As hard as it is I would always encourage waiting as it saves on heart ache if it is a bfn. It is really hard, so I'm not going to preach, as I find it so hard myself not todo an early test!  
I am 8dp5dt, test Sunday. I'm petrified......
Tinker bell- hang in there, it's not over till the fat lady sings!
Rnt congrats! I can't believe how early you have picked up a line. That's so impressive, will you test everyday now?


----------



## Rnt

Don't give up any hope at all hon, we have been soooooo lucky this far (ICSI 2012 1 little girl after 2 a grade fresh embryos transferred and the 2 remaining embryos frozen both survived the defrost and started dividing straight away so had 1 9 cell and 1 10 cell both B grade transferred last Thursday) oh and I haven't updated my signature panel yet, I'm now 40 and my husband is 52 so I am really worried that my luck is going to run out and we won't make it to healthy delivery.  We just have to keep telling ourselves to stay positive x

I am a terrible tester so am very likely to be testing every day now 😁 it still doesn't feel real.


----------



## Confused84

Morning

Tinkerbell - its not over yet.  I tested 5dp5dt last cycle and it was a BPN yet on the OTD it was a BFP albeit sadly ending in a m/c a few weeks later.  All I can say is that there is hope and testing early is awful and I will not be doing it this cycle (I may go crazy but I cant put myself through that again - I am not buying a test until the night befor OTD!).

x


----------



## lilythepink

Tinkerbell - I just wanted to echo what the others said really, it's very early still and the result doesn't count until OTD because you could very easily have a late implanter. 

Whoever said on this thread earlier that OTDs are given by the clinics for a reason is so right! I should have waited, now the faint line is just causing me worry (I've been here before). I've had a beta done this morning with results this afternoon or tomorrow to try to put myself out of my misery. Our clinic doesn't do blood tests so we're having to pay extra for it so testing early has ended up costing us a lot of money...DH not impressed! Curse my impatience! 

xx


----------



## mazza10

I agree - it's still really early, and I am completely stupid for testing that early.  I am going to hold off until Monday now...


----------



## trace1985

Just out of interest did anybody do anything extra to help with implantation in any of your cycles? I tried acupuncture and we paid extra for embryo glue. I only had acupuncture on the day of transfer and a few days before egg collection. Can't help but feel I should have maybe gone again for acupuncture after transfer but at the time I felt that on the day was enough .


----------



## tinkerbell78

Thanks ladies  I did promised myself I wouldnt test early again after my chemical last cycle. Silly me! I am not touching another test until at least next Wednesday. Keep myself very busy from now on and what will be will be. PMA all the way for is all now   x


----------



## tinkerbell78

Trace I had the glue this tranfer and my last frozen, other than that I've done nothing different x


----------



## lilythepink

Trace - Our clinic is trialling the time lapse incubator so we opted for that because we didn't see how it could hurt. During the first three days I tried to rest (I say "tried" because I didn't do a very good job of it), but that was about it really xx

Tinkerbell - Sounds like the right approach to me!! I need to take a leaf out of your book.

xx


----------



## mazza10

This cycle I had the endo scratch, intramuscular progesterone, clexane and prednisolone....I didn't have any of this on my last 2 cycles....


----------



## trace1985

Hi Mazza

I really wanted the endo scratch but my clinic talked me out of it saying it was my first cycle but I have read a lot on the scratch and if this cycle doesn't work I will definitely opt for it with my FET.

Lily I haven't heard of the time lapse incubator hope all these extras work for us all


----------



## Lozielou

Mazda I'm also on intramuscular progesterone. What's the other things your doing? What are they for? Also if you don't mind what clinic are you at? 
I am a huge believer in acupuncture so I had it done twice week of et. One on the day. Then 2 on second week of wait. Mainly to calm my anxiety. After each failed cycle I seem to do more and more........


----------



## mazza10

Hi Lozielou - the clexane is a daily injection that thins your blood.  This helps the blood flow more easily to the uterus.

Prednisolone is a steriod in tablet form that fights any immune issues that potentially your uterus may reject.  So it helps to accept the embryo.

Endo scratch - this is a procedure like a smear test where they scratch the lining of your uterus so when it comes to repairing itself it takes all the nutrients to rebuild so when your embryos are transferred to attach your embryo.

Currently I am at IVF Hammersmith....


----------



## Lozielou

Thanks a lot! I think I need blood thinners etc. as iv had two early mc and iv heard lots of positive things about these over drugs you can take. Quite frustrating when you want to try these things but their not offered! When is otd? 
Time is going very slowly now the last few days are here.....! I was thinking if I have to go again the Lister is a probability, any one at lister? X
Good luck everyone


----------



## mazza10

OTD 29th so next Wednesday...can't come fast enough.  But then if all ok then another agonizing 2 weeks for scan.  I guess on this journey you will never fully stop worrying until your baby is in your arms x

When I went for my consult I told the Dr that this may our last cycle so I wanted to throw everything at it - luckily he was lovely and agreed.  And this was my most successful cycle with 19 eggs...


----------



## gracie222

I am 8dpt had two 5db would testing be to early tomorrow?

x


----------



## mazza10

gracie222 - I don't think it's too early...But I am the sort of person that would be rather be prepared.  I wouldn't want it to completely hit me on OTD.


----------



## gracie222

mazza10- I don't want it to completely hit me I know what it feels like and its horrible I did it last time, id only be two days early from OTD... I am so indecisive really don't know whether to but waiting is eating away at me 

x


----------



## mazza10

I think it's totally upto you - do whatever you think you can cope with....x


----------



## gracie222

Ill probably end up taking it tomorrow morning!

x


----------



## mazza10

Good luck...Hoping it's a lovely BFP!


----------



## Lozielou

Gracie is this your first round? I'm a wait till otd person but I know lots of ladies do test early. My advice would be wait as long as you can as the results will be more practical the closer you get!
Mazza- have you tested? You are less than a week away now! 
Iv had a few cramps and slight back ache and feeling tired the last 4-5 days. I'm not sure how to take symptoms. I should know by now what's what but I'm sitting on the fence. No idea if I'll have Bfp or bfn


----------



## gracie222

Lozielou - one part of me thinks like that and i would like it to be accurate but I was looking on here and it says with a 5db hcg is able to be detected by tomorrow? so not sure really I know my partner will be disappointed if I did because he likes to do everything by the book! he said if the clinic gave us that date its for a reason


----------



## mazza10

Lozielou - I did 2 FR HPT's yesterday.  Morning was very faint, but the evening one was alot darker...so cautiously a BFP for the moment...Won't test again for another couple of days...


----------



## Lozielou

Mazza that sounds promising good luck, will you test again tomorrow? I Aldo had a hysteroscopy and scratch. So may make a difference! Silly ? Do you do the hoovering, lift stuff etc? 
Gracie- I hear your anguish, I know if i got an early bfn I'd be really down for the rest of 2ww, but I guess if you see a line u would be stoked which clinic do you go to?  I'm nosey because I'm looking to move clinics next time( hopefully I won't have to) but nice to hear people's views x


----------



## mazza10

Well I don't have anymore FR left and I prefer those...so probably not until I get more.  I only have the CB digital and to be honest I don't like those...I found them more depressing especially when the "not pregnant" pops up...


----------



## gracie222

Lozielou- I am just going to wait get the best response then... the 2ww is the worst! I have gone to guys hospital London.
And I find them very good one nurse was with me the whole cycle the first time which was nice as you normally get seen by any nurse usually. Didn't see her much this cycle but on et day she walked out the lift as we was going down to leave and she said it might be your time this time! I nearly cried! but just shows you people do care!

x


----------



## bunny73

Hi ladies.  

Our otd was on saturday, but as the clinic was not open, we had to wait to go for bloodtest on monday. It was a huge surprise for us when we got a bfp!!

On all our other cycles i had to do a hpt, but this fet we were asked to go for the bloodtest.

So i actually havent done a hpt this time!!

Even on my other cycles, i never tested early, i just couldnt bring myself too!!

I honestly would recommend staying away from the pee sticks, because you will just worry youselves more and could get false results. Easier said than done i know.

Hugs to all and lots of luck   .

Bunny xx


----------



## mazza10

Bunny73!!!!!


----------



## gracie222

congratulations bunny73


----------



## Confused84

Congratulations Bunny!!!  I think I will be holding off for OTD - I am equally scared of both outcomes following our last cycle x


----------



## Rnt

Congratulations bunny  

I have only done 2 cycles and was sooo lucky to get a BFP last time early and then go on to have a health pregnancy (until the very end but that was nothing to do with the cycle).  I'm terribly impatient but always found testing to be quite relaxing - I never expected to see a positive and so was thrilled to.  However I do completely understand the mixed feelings, I didn't expect the positive so this morning happily wend back to bed thinking it was negative, it was only when I got up for another wee (that in itself should have told me something) that I saw a faint line.  Then proceeded to do 2 more tests!  The problem is I have got more and more scared as the day has gone on.  It's a long time till OTD so plenty of time for a chemical so still not that comfortable.  So ladies only do what you feel right with xx


----------



## Loudxx84

Hi sharry can I please b added i had my fet today best of luck to u all xx


----------



## Lozielou

Congrats bunny, was that your 5th cycle? Y did they say blood test this time? Have you stuck with 1 clinic? Xxx


----------



## Jeco83

Hello everyone, hope its ok to join in. I'd  like to congratulate all the ladies who got their bfp's this month! And to the ladies who have not got their dream this time I am truly sorry and know exactly how much it hurts as its game over for me too.  
My official test date is meant to be this Sunday but yesterday I started bleeding very heavily and have been since. This time we did gentle ivf and I really thought the more natural approach would work for me but I didn't even make it to test date! I rang the clinic and they still want me to to a hpt on Sunday but I just don't see the point.  We're going to give ivf a rest until after christmas to try and gain some sanity back!  Good luck to everyone still waiting for their result. xx


----------



## Rnt

Jeco - i am so sorry hon   Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Purple80

Morning all,

Just a quick one for me. I think it's all over for me.  I've had some spotting and period pain since Wednesday.  I did a test this morning which was negative 😢. My OTD isn't until 26th but I don't hold out much hope!


----------



## Jeco83

Sorry to hear that angel, Looks like we are in a similar situation as my test date is also on the 26th, although I have a full blown heavy bleed. There is still hope for you as it sounds like lots of people get spotting, keep praying for a miracle. X


----------



## zozo_lou

Could I please be added? 
3dfet on 15th October & OTD 29th June.

Few cramps but other than that not really any other symptoms so not holding out much hope for a BFP but am waiting until OTD to do a test. 

Congrats on the BFP's this month!!


----------



## mazza10

Jeco & angel...sorry to hear this.  But you both still have a couple of days left.  A couple of friends of mine had bleeding very early and months into their pregnancy and they delivered healthy babies.

zozo - I have the same OTD as you!


----------



## Purple80

Thanks Mazza & Jeco. We are lucky enough to have a daughter from a previous fresh cycle and I bleed the whole way through from 2 days before otd to pretty much day she was born. They never knew what caused the bleeding and she's absolutely perfect. I'm hoping the same thing is happening this cycle but with my daughter we had an early positive which makes me think that we won't be so lucky this time.  
Jeco - miracles can happen. Will have everything crossed for you.  

Hugs to everyone on this journey!  xx


----------



## Babyninja

Hello, this is my first IVF cycle.  We have been trying for 4 years. As I'm 40 were happy to get 2 five day transfers. I transferred on Tuesday.  I'm also worried if it's worked. Ive had no indications of implantation only on d2 a weird light scratchy feeling that lasted 15s.  Nothing really but if i get a bfp it may be in the front of my uterus.  No sore boobs. No brown /red .....no metal taste..    nadda. My bigconcern is i don't feel like drinking much.i was told to drink 2/3litres extra. .but i was working and so can only start properly today. I'm also trying to do more walking to keep my heart blood pumping.  Glad I'm by the beach for a few days. Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## bunny73

Thanks for the congrats ladies  

Lozielou - Iv had 4 fresh cycles and we did start a fet a couple of years ago, but the embie didnt survive the thaw. So this was the first fet where we got to trasfer. How many cycles have you had? Yeah we have been with the same clinic the whole time  . I think they tend to do bloodtests for fet, not really sure! X

Jeco and angel -   thinking of you xx

Hello eveyone - goodluck for your cycles xx

Bunny xx


----------



## Lozielou

Morning ladies
Jeco and angel- hope you both have a huge surprise Sunday. I also know ladies that have bled before otd and now got a healthy baby, hang in there. 
Bunny, wow you have been through a lot, congrats is this your 1st Bfp? I have had 4frozen cycles and 1 fresh. I had a Bfp on my fresh(3rd time lucky) but then early mc. Then Bfp 4th cycle, again early mc. So I'm terrified of a bfn and Bfp! Really hope you have a happy healthy 9 months ahead 
Zozo- cramps are a good sign, I never really have sore boobs until closer to otd. But twinges and things going on are a good sign. Also my acupuncturists seems to think a hard belly is good as things are happening  Wish I could tell with mine, she guessed a Bfp both times I did! But I don't have her any more so I have no idea....... Good luck!


----------



## Jeco83

Thanks for the positive stories but I just know it hasn't worked. I don't think I am even going to test on Sunday as I can't bear that horrible pee stick slapping me in the face!
Fingers crossed for everyone. x


----------



## bunny73

Lozielou - thank you  . I had a bfp on my 2nd fresh cycle, but had a mmc, had an 8 week scan all ok, but 12 week scan no heartbeat. Sorry to read you have had 2 losses  . Have you had and tests because of that?! Or do you have to take special meds?! When is your otd?!

Jeco83 -   hope you are ok, we are all here for you xx

Bunny xx


----------



## Confused84

Keep going ladies, this wait is horrid! This time next week we'll know, I'm more scared of a BPD because of the mc last time x


----------



## Lozielou

Bunny, that must of been really tough on you. Did you have a break inbetween your cycles? I had very early m/c like a week or 2 after otd really doesn't get any easier even after Bfp test day Sunday 26th. Dreading it, I really don't know if I am or not. Can't work out my symptoms. The last 2 times I just new so hoping this isn't going to be a bfn...... My clinic have asked me to take low dose asprin and intramuscular progesterone but that's it....... Any advice incase this doesn't work regarding tests etc? Iv done hysteroscopy xxx


----------



## bunny73

We have had breaks between all our cycles, at first because thats protocol for nhs, but then because we had to save up! To be honest the only straight forward cycle iv had was my first one!!!
I know what you mean about dreading otd and the knowing/not knowing - i was dreading going to the clinic monday and was so sure it hadnt worked, i was nearly crying in the waiting room beacause i was that sure and i just wanted to stay in the not knowing bubble!! I knew last time i got a bfp, but this time really didnt have a clue!! I too am taking asperin and doing progesterone injections, as well as prygonova tablets 3 times a day. Is this your first cycle using asperin and progesterone injections? 
Im afraid i cant be much help with advice re tests. My gp just run some routine ones when i had my mmc. What have you already had?

Xx


----------



## Lozielou

Iv had a hysteroscopy, lap and dye. Some routine bacteria tests. I'm booked in to have a full thrombophilia blood test, which will check proteins and antibodies. Yes my first time on injections and asprin, when did you start asprin? It's crazy you would think having a Bfp would make you know in future but it doesn't ! Yes I'm also on prognova. Have you payed for many cycles Hun? Xx
Confused- don't worry I think anyone that has had a mc is petrified everyday after a Bfp. How far along were you Hun?


----------



## bunny73

Lozielou - Sounds like you've had or are having all the correct tests, so thats good. Iv taken asperin for my last couple of cycles, but its my first time doing the prontogest injections, i had to ask to do them because i used the pesseries on all my other cycles and they gave me bad stomach cramps and upset, plus i always bled before otd!! How comes your using the injections this time? We paid for our last full cycle and this fet. Are you having private treatment? X


----------



## Lozielou

I'm using the injections as a forum buddy suggested I tried them! Apparently their a bit anul about giving you them on nhs as their much more expensive than pessaries.  But this is my 1st payed for cycle so I suggested to my consultant maybe a change is a good idea. Did you start asprin from onset of bfp? How do you find the injections, I put them at the top of my leg, do you? When  do you have another blood test? If you do?! X


----------



## bunny73

Someone on here suggested them to me too  ! I asked about them on my last cycle (paid for) and they still were not keen!! So this time i basically said "im not doing the pesseries!!" 
I started the asperin on day 3 with the prygonova.
The injections are not very nice, but sometimes mine are quite easy and other days really painfull!! I did my first 2 in my thigh as dh was away, but the rest of the time he does them in my bum!!
No more bloodteste for me, just got to wait for scan  
Are you doing a hpt sunday? You dont have to go to the clinic for a bloodtest?
Keeping my fingers crossed for you    XxX


----------



## zozo_lou

Mazza I see you have already tested & looking like a BFP so congrats!  

Thanks for the words of reassurance about cramping & things, AF feels like it's on it's way but I do keep reading that that's a good sign! Only other symptom I've had is heartburn but that's died off now.  

I was going to test early but DP said that it caused so much misery on my fresh cycle 2nd guessing the tests that I'm not to test until OTD so holding out til then! Driving me mad!! 

Xx


----------



## gracie222

Hi everyone, I tested this morning and got a bfp! So happy! Congrats to all the other bfp and thanks for the advice along the way this site helped me a lot! To all those with bfn keep going and don't give up! Xx


----------



## lilythepink

Congratulations Gracie!!!   

angel an jeco - I'm sorry about your bleeds, I will still keep them crossed for you for OTD tomorrow.

AFM unfortunately I'm heading for an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy (I guess which it is depends how long it takes to happen?) as my HCG levels have stayed the same overnight instead of increasing. We're pretty heartbroken, but we'll take some time and then rally the troops and get going with our FET.

Anyone know how soon after a failed cycle you can do a frozen cycle?

xxx


----------



## Lozielou

Lily- is that how bloods work then Hun? Their meant to rise everyday? Is there a chance you could still catch up or not? So sorry your having this worrying time 
Congrats Gracie are you still cramping? Was it a strong line?! Xx
Zoo don't give in, you can wait! I'm testing tomorrow, actually petrified. Dp will have to look at test I'm just to scared 
Bunny- hpt for me Sunday. No blood test! Felt very heavy - period like this morning so not holding out much hope xxx


----------



## Rnt

Lily- keep your hopes up, I have heard of bloods slowing then catching up I'm sure xxx 
Congratulations Gracie   
Zoo and lozielou good luck with your tests tomorrow, stay busy and chilled today
Bunny- I hope it's all going well for you x

AFM, after my 7 day early BFP I've been testing every day and the little pink line is getting stronger.  Solid pink today.  Still have to wait till Thu for my OTD so still not really believing its true.


----------



## gracie222

Lily- Thankyou and I'm sorry to hear that. I wish you all the luck in your frozen go!  Lozielou- I tested with clear blue and I have had af like cramps all the way through some days stronger than others x


----------



## lilythepink

Lozielou - Yes, they want to see the HCG level doubling every 48 hours and mine aren't increasing.

Rnt - Thanks, but unfortunately my numbers were low as well so the consultant has said it hasn't worked this cycle. Great that your line is getting darker, only a few more days until it's official!!!

I'm going to sign off as my 2ww is pretty much over bar the formality of the urine test on Monday, but I just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck and thank you for the support, it really does help get you through the craziness! 

Lily xx


----------



## Rnt

Take care lily xxxxx   Be kind to yourself as you get over this cycle and I wish you every luck xxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

So sorry Lilly, hope your levels catch up. Thinking of you x 

Congratulations to all who have gotten  their BFP xx 

Good luck to all who are still waiting to test xx 

Could I please ask anyone who's got a BFP? 
I'm 6dpt with 5dt and for the last few days I've had like pulled muscle pain in my groin and pelvis area, cramp in my left calf and like a stitch near my belly button. Anyone else had this? This 2ww is starting to drive me a little potty now lol xx


----------



## Claire37

Hi Ladies, I'm new on her. I had IVF with DE. EC was on 13 Oct. I am 9dp3dt and due to test Monday. I'm finally going a little insane with waiting! I was feeling excited and positive Wednesday as I felt a few moments of cramping to the left of my belly button (like less than a minute!) but also had diarrhea and wondered if it was a sign something was happening but apart from a pretty much constant dull ache like AF is coming not much else. I had really tender breasts a few days ago but even that has eased off and I believe period pains and tender breasts are symptoms of progesterone anyway (I had both last time and still got a BPN). I felt exhausted Thursday but felt fine yesterday. I'm desperate to test early but can't face being disappointed. Sometimes it is better being in ignorant bliss!!  Argh! Did anyone get a BFP but had no symptoms beforehand?


----------



## bunny73

Gracie222 - congratulations   xx

Lilythepink -   hope your ok hun and good luck for your fet xx

Lozielou - good luck for tomoro hun  . I had that feeling of heavyness and thought af was on the way, so dont read into it to much. Big hugs xx (i'll pop by tomoro to see how you get on  )

Rnt - congrats on you bfp hun   x

Tinkerbell and claire37 - i had cramps in the 2ww and a sort of heavyness in my lower tummy and felt like af was about to arrive. I was sure it hadnt worked because on my last bfp i felt different, but this time i didnt!! People get such different symptoms or none at all! So defo messes with your head!! Whens your otd? Good luck guys xx

Afm - im going to move on from this thread now as dont really belong. Best of luck to you all and hope too see you on some of the other threads   xXx


----------



## Lozielou

Thanks bunny good luck with everything
Claire- iv had diarrhoea both Bfp so I'm hoping that as I have it again this time it's good news. Also had a couple of headaches this last week. Only reason I'm not convinced is a heavy feeling low down that feels like af.... Good luck Monday. I test tomorrow! Iv always had symptoms especially af feeling. My boobs aren't especially tender either.......who knows. Such a rough ride this 2ww. 
Tinker bell, iv had that pulled muscle type pain with my last Bfp, when otd? Good luck !
That's great rnt that must be lovely to see  good luck Hun xx are you feeling crampy? 
Lily I'm gutted for you, I know the feeling of being elated then that bubble bursting. So there's no way then ? Good luck with your next cycle. It's such a run on your emotions, keep busy with what's next x
Gracie- thanks that gives me some hope! Really hope you have a smooth 9 months ahead !


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi my OTD is the 4th of November,my clinic have really long waits. I'm 7dt not 6 I can't count lol 
I did a test 5dpt and BFN! I'm hoping it was too early. I think I am going to test about Wednesday but I'm scared so may wait until OTD if it don't bleed first xx


----------



## trace1985

Congratulations on  all of the BFP ladies!!!! The more I read these positive stories the more hope I get 

for all the BFN ladies who are testing early keep faith there is still time for that line to appear. 

I'm now 6dp6dt and I'm feeling more and more nervous about testing 

from the day of ET until about Wednesday evening I had a continuous twinge in my lower left stomach by my ovary which felt like a stitch. Did anybody else get this?

Its been on an off since then and was almost non existent yesterday but I did get a lot of heavy cramping like AF was coming. I hate all of this symptom spotting. I'm taking Progesterone Pessaries which aren't pleasant but I think the Progesterone is supposed to keep AF away right? 

I'm meant to be testing on Thursday but I think I will push it to Wednesday as I have had a 6day transfer. Luckily DH is taking me away tonight so hopefully that will keep me busy for the final few days. I am so scared to test early I know whatever was going to happen would have happened by now (implantation or not) but I am a firm believer in changing fate through praying and some positive thinking


----------



## shadow2013

Happy Saturday everyone

There has been a mix of results over the last few days - good luck with you journeys for those with negative results and congratulations to the bfp's! 

Tinker bell and trace ... i have had the same stitch and cramping on the left side. My boons were sore but no longer, im struggling to stay warm and im absolutely shattered. The crinone walk is my only exercise following bed rest with ohss.

I'm now 5dp5dt and desperate to test early - but only if it's positive ... crazy right? My dh said after the heartache of testing most days last time I'm banned from the pee sticks! But I'm becoming impatient now, I'm also getting a little horny ... not sure if that's a good thing or not?? My dh has taken time off tomorrow and my dad has come back from the uae so at least I'll have some company and distractions for the last few days - roll on thursday!!


----------



## mazza10

Happy Saturday all! Well my BFP's are still coming. I'm 7dp5dt and tested again this morning and the test line is same colour as control line!  OTD is Wednesday but think I will test everyday just to make sure. Still getting cramps on and off for those asking about symptoms and also feeling sick this morning. 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow x


----------



## Jeco83

I tested this morning and it was as I...thought BFN! 
I really can't understand why this isn't working as our problem is male factor and they haven't found anything wrong with me. We haven't gone to blastocyst stage yet so I think that is what we will have to try and do next time. Exeter don't tend to do 5 day transfers so we are going to have to change clinics and due to finances I think we will have to go abroad. Its so overwhelming when you start to look into reasons for it failing. I'm Beginning to wonder if this will ever work for us.


----------



## Lozielou

Tinker bell- I certainly think it's far to early if otd is 4th! So discard that I think and be more patient lol! Good luck !
Shadow- I tested early on my 1st and 2nd and got bfns so it was heart breaking seeing that line over and over so now hubby is strict and says otd now! This is my last day not knowing and I'm really struggling not to test. But I would be gutted if it's bfn and would have to do it again tomorrow so I will trudge on! 
Mazza- congrats on such a strong line, that seems very positive. Have you used the pregnant/not pregnant one with how many weeks? I hate those ones. Seem so harsh! Not long till otd for you but it's looking good


----------



## Lozielou

Oh so sorry jeco, did you bleed before otd? I just think that some of us need more individual treatment. I feel I'm one of those myself. It's heart breaking, how many goes have you had? Have you fallen before? Don't give up on it, I always feel so beaten after a failed cycle but I find slowly I find the will to go on and pursue it. Take some time out. Feet up and glass or two xx


----------



## shadow2013

Jeco, so sorry - sending lots of hugs. I know how you feel my circa are the same, third time we have made 5dt rather than 2dt so hopefully that's what is needed xx


----------



## Jeco83

Thanks for your support, it is hard and just gets harder after each failure.
This was our third attempt and have never had a positive result.
First fresh cycle we put back two day 3 embryos 7&8 cell grade 1 and had 4 6 cell embryos frozen. Then we Transferred 2 for our FET (we lost one in the thaw so have one in the freezer) 
I didn't want to go through all the meds for an FET with only one left as we were worried it wouldn't thaw and Exeter don't like doing natural transfers so we decided to go for a fresh gentle cycle as I was convinced this approach would suit me and as I responded so well to the meds I thought we would get a good amount with the gentle but we only got two eggs, one unfortunately didn't fertilise so we transferred the only one we had which was a 2 day 4 cell grade 2. 
We're going for a curry and some wine this evening, hoping that will help cheer me up!


----------



## Lozielou

Jeco- that sounds really nice, get out the house with dh and havd a glass you may have read my history but iv always had good quility blasts. It. Didn't work first two frozen cycles. Then we put 2 back fresh cycle and got Bfp. Then miscarried. Then Bfp frozen on 4th cycle which was a miscarriage also. There's many things a different clinic might change for you Hun. Have you had a hysteroscopy? As you could have endo scratch? Sometimes you will find your embies do better with different proticals as well. I think it's so expensive to self fund. Dh and I are going to a top clinic and will throw all our money at 1 or 2 goes then call it a day. I'm on my 5 th round and I'm running out of steam. It's ok to feel deflated Hun. But don't give up if you have it in you to go again. I know people who fell on 4th and have a baby


----------



## Jeco83

Lozzielou- I saw you have had miscarriages, I'm so sorry I can't imagine how hard that is. If we ever get a BFP I don't think I could relax for fear of losing it. 
I feel that our clinic don't like to try any different protocols and they seem sceptical about me having any further tests, I have lost confidence in them so I think it is time to move on somewhere else and throw everything at it.  Our fist cycle was on the nhs and have had to self fund everything else. We are looking into going to the Czech Republic for future treatment.


----------



## mazza10

Jeco - so sorry. Have you thought about immune testing?  I believe the extra support I am taking now is making the difference. I didn't have it on my other 2 cycles. 

Lozielou - yes I did a cb digital and came up 1-2 weeks. Oh also ladies dont bother with the normal clear blue. They are rubbish!!!!  Hardly see the line! But on first response the lines are same colour!!!!!  Don't waste your money on CB!!!


----------



## tinkerbell78

I tested again today 7dt 5dt and again BFN! Looks like I'm out again!


----------



## Jeco83

Mazda- I haven't looked into immune testing very much. Is it just a blood test I would need? Does it cost a fortune? my clinic just dismissed it when I brought it up last time.
Tinkerbell- really sorry you've also had a negative its just the most horrible feeling. Big hugs. xx


----------



## Lozielou

Tinker when's otd? Don't trust an early test Hun xxx


----------



## Rnt

Tink - have you had other symptoms to suggest a failed cycle?


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi my test date isn't until the 4th November,  only my clinic have a 17 day wait after a 5dt. I'm sure something would show by now?! 

No had many symptoms that could give me any idea other than a bad headache I always get a day or 2 before My period shows, also gut feeling.  on my last fet I got a positive test 12 days after EC and it was very faint, I just knew something was wrong and 2 days later turned into a chemical.

Xx


----------



## Rnt

Hi tinkerbel,  

You are a long way off your OTD - I won't be the only lady on here to say it's not over till that day.  You are still before your period is due so don't give up hope just yet xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Thanks RNT  if this was someone else id be saying the same thing as everyone else, shame we never take our own advice hey lol. I'm going to stay away from the Internet for a while and wrap myself up in my pupo bubble and hope for the best. 

Xx


----------



## Melziejane

Hi girls, I hope you don't mind me posting here. I'm currently 8dp3dt with icsi, barely had any symptoms but I tested yesterday and think I saw a very very faint line but it was a squinter and wouldn't show on a photo, this morning I tested again and the line is darker but still faint and showed on a photo.  I'm not sure whether it's too early or not or if it is still the trigger. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Lozielou

Hi ladies well I had a faint line and a pregnant-1-2 weeks which is worrying. I don't know what to think, I'm just thinking another early mc is on it's way. Anyone she'd any light on what I should be thinking. I'm so worried. As it's otd xx


----------



## Rnt

Lozielou - I would say congratulations.  The worry won't stop but do try to enjoy it xx

Melziejane - also, congratulations xxx

I got my first BFP at 7dp3dt and have been testing daily since (now 10dp3dt) and the line has been getting noticeably darker each day and I'm a little more confident in the result as this is how early I got a BFP with my daughter. (Although I am still extremely scared that it will all end - doesn't feel real at the moment, despite already starting to feel sick)


----------



## Confused84

Hi

Just after some advice, I'm half way through 2ww and my cold seems to have developed into a sinus infection of some kind with a blinding headache. Am I ok to take paracetamol? X


----------



## zozo_lou

Hi Confused84, my clinic advised that I could take paracetamol if I needed to. I personally don't take pain killers anyway but everything I've ready say paracetamol is ok so I'd say it'll be fine for u. 

For all the people who are worried about their BFN before OTD try not to worry, easier said than done I know but I'm not 11dp3dt & I tested at 9dp3dt & it was BFN, caved this morning (despite being determined not to test) & got a BFP!! It was a faint line but after 3 diff tests it was defo two lines there, still trying to remain calm & not read too much into it but it shows it can change day to day. 

Fingers crossed this is it for us this time & we're lucky enough to be blessed with a baby.

Fingers & toes crossed for all you ladies testing this month for a BFP!! Xxx


----------



## Purple80

Hi ladies. Just a quick one from me.  Today is my otd and as expected I got a BFN. We're gutted!  Think this will be our last shot. My heart can't take it anymore!!
The best of luck to everyone testing this month.  May all your dreams come true xx


----------



## zozo_lou

Angel2014 so sorry to hear that    Nothing anybody can say can make it better! But there's such a big support system on here, I found it really helpful after my BFN! 

Hopefully it happens for u one day! Xxx


----------



## Rnt

Big hugs Angel   be kind to yourself xx


----------



## bunny73

Just popping in to say congratulations to all the bfp's   xXx

And wanted to send some   to the ladies who had negative tests, take sometime for yourselves and your partners and enjoy some you time xXx

Defo listen to the advice on not relying on early tests, things can defo change!

Lozielou - been checking in all day to see if you had posted!! So pleased to see you got a bfp  ! Try to relax and enjoy it hun. Are you going to test anymore? XxX

Bunny xx


----------



## Wickedgreengirl

Hello

I'm 4 days post 5 day embryo transfer and going a bit barmy with symptom spotting! Realistically when is the earliest I can test at home? My beta blood test is booked for 30 Oct...


----------



## Lozielou

Hi bunny, thanks! I'm trying so hard to enjoy but will be more confident if my next test says 2-3 weeks and has a stronger line. I'll test Tuesday and see what's what as hcg should be stronger by then! Thanks for checking in xxx


----------



## Little bumblebee

Hi ladies I'm new to the thread but I'm starting to get a little crazy in this 2ww! I'm 10dp4dt I had a fet only 4 days left it's starting to drag in now 😔 trying not to symptom spot but only real symptoms I have is cramps and some lower back pain and slight sickness feeling

Xx


----------



## mazza10

ConGrants zozo-Lou

Angel sorry about your bfn. I know how heartbreaking it is. Take care of yourself x

Little bumblebee have you tested as yet?

Wickedgreengirl maybe wait for another couple of days. But don't be disappointed if it's negative. Everything can change in the space of 24 hours 

I am now 9dp5dt and I don't think the line on the first response can get any darker!!!!  But last night had cramps off and on during the night so now I'm freaked out.....


----------



## Rnt

Morning all, Mazza - completely understand.  I'm now 11dp3dt today I've had to use a clear blue (non digital) as we ran out of fr and the delivery didn't arrive on sat (it's am expensive job testing early!!) we have a strong cross but I'm still freaking as I had diahorrea  again last night (same last Sunday!) roll on Thursday so I can start creaking about the scan...

Hope everyone else is having a positive start to the week x


----------



## zozo_lou

Thanks Mazza...still can't quite believe it, another test this morning & defo darker line. OTD tomorrow so we've agreed we'll start getting excited once we get a BFP then & DP is convinced we're having twins, he keeps saying "babies"   

RNT I'm the same with the diahorrea & was worrying about it but reading online it sounds quite common..

Fingers crossed for everyone testing this week for BFP's 

Xxxx


----------



## traya

Hi ladies,
Am 9dp5dt
Been bleeding since yesterday, not spotting. OTD not until Friday.
So did a test and got a 2nd line!!!! was not expecting that.
Still bleeding overnight and this morning cramps but not the same as AF.
Did another test and got another stronger line this morning. I guess this will turn out to be a chemical?
Any experience on this?


----------



## mazza10

Traya - maybe speak to your clinic and see what they say.  I know my clinic would just say test on OTD, if still bleeding then test again a week later.  This happened to me on my 1st cycle and unfortunately ended in a chemical, but hoping this isnt the case for you x


----------



## traya

Ty mazza, I haven't phone the clinic. I know that's what they would say.
Oh well this is the closest I have been.


----------



## Star10

Hi Girls

Please could someone give me some advice, I am 12dp5dt and I have a pink positive line on a first response test but shouldn't it be dark like the other line, scared this is a chemical pregnancy

Star x


----------



## mazza10

star10 - it depends what your hcg levels are like.  Have you already had your OTD?


----------



## Star10

OTD is today bloods tomorrow, shall I do another test this afternoon?

Clinic say a line is positive but I don't know


----------



## mazza10

You can do another test in the afternoon.  

Clinic is right - a positive, is a positive.  Bleeding is common and I know a couple of friends that were bleeding for weeks and had healthy babies x


----------



## Little bumblebee

Hi ladies I haven't tested yet was told my otd was Thursday only 3 more days to go I'm now 11dp4dt feels like the days are dragging in now but doing my best not to cave and test early! Lol 
Congrats to the BFP's 😃
Xxx


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

I am currently PUPO and on the 2ww, and on my 3rd IVF cycle. My last 2 were unsuccessful, and the last one showed, as did the cycle I'm on, that I make slow-developing embryos. Last time around, I had a Day 5 transfer of 1 morula and 1 Day 3-style embryo! This time, we put 2 back on Day 3 to give them a better chance inside me instead of in the lab... The other embryos (4) all arrested by Day 5, which obviously has me worried about the ones they transferred, even though they were the frontrunners by far!

I know that Day 3 embryos are supposed to be 'normal' if they're 6-9 cells, but obviously 6 is not going to be as good as the higher end of that scale, at least on paper. Certainly would love to hear some success stories about transfer of 6-cell embryos!

Thanks for any success stories - could really do with them right now!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

My youngest came from a 6-cell (day 3) embryo.  Also, I always had slow developing embryos after day 3 and my embryos either arrested before day 5 or were of poor quality - I have two children from a day 2 and day 3 transfer so I think sometimes they after better off back in earlier.

Lots of luck

S xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies

Congratulations to all the BFPs! Fantastic news xx

Sorry to all the lovely ladies who got BFNs xxx

I'm 8dp5dt and caved and tested this morning and yesterday morning - both came back BFN so feel like this may be over for us.  I know you can get BFPs later but so many people seem to get them by now.  A question for NHS ladies - did you get a blood test from your clinic as well as a HPT? I was given a HPT with a letter to return the result - positive or negative - but no mention of a blood test.


----------



## Little bumblebee

Hi sunshine & clouds I'm the same as u I only got a hot and a letter which I have to return with result I think every hospital is different. When is ur otd? It might still be Abit early for a positive result I had a 4 day frozen transfer and I have to wait 14 days before I can test xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Sunshine I got a BFN on Saturday afternoon I was  7dpt 5dt and I'm hoping it's too early for both us. I haven't tested since, Im hoping I get a surprise when I have the guts to test again. My OTD isn't until the 4th and I don't get bloods done at my clinic either. 
From what I've read most  people don't get a positive until 9dpt 5dt that's when levels are high enough to be detected with a HPT, Some a few days later, it all depends on when the little embryos implanted. I'm holding on to this thought but too scared to do another test! 
Hope your result changes over the next few days xx


----------



## mazza10

Sunshine - my clinic is the same.  I need to email the result on OTD.  Like everyone has said every clinic is different and it doesnt matter if you're NHS or private.  I am private and the procedure is the same.....


----------



## jemmac85

Hi, I'm just a wee newbie here. 

I am 3dp5dt, but reading up about and thinking about testing is actually taking over my life lol. Official test date isn't untill 5/11 but when is thee absolutely soonest testing could happen?


----------



## Cloudy

I always remember with everything related to IVF, it's all averages. Just like in life - the average clothes size might be 12, 14 or 16, depending on what study it's based on: but that doesn't mean people can't be a size 6, 8, 18 or 28 and still live a healthy happy life.

I try not to focus on numbers and grades, just focus on being healthy and as happy as you can during this tough and stressful time.

Good luck  

Xxx

P.s. I'm going to move you to the 2ww section as you will probably get a few more responses from other ladies in your position xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hi Marimar

I had 2 3-day embies put back, one was a 6 cell and one an 8....now 24 weeks pregnant with twins, so don't discount the 6 cell ones 

Good luck!!
xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Jemma from my experience I'd wait until your test date. I promise myself every cycle  I wouldn't test early and have done. Doesn't matter if you test early or wait because if it's negative you pray it will turn positive on test day, if it's positive you pray it isn't negative by test date. The 2ww is awful but the unknown is better than the worry of a negative test. 
Xx


----------



## Lozielou

Jenna- I would take tinkerbells advice, I would rather not know than test early- possibly get bfn as it may be to early then get upset over it! Then test every day praying it will change! I know it seems a life time away but they give you a test day for a reason lol! Good luck Hun ! 
Afm- I had a weak positive on otd and pregnant 1-2 weeks on clear blue digital so am going to test tomorrow with same test and hope it's better. Not convinced as had 2 chemicals now and finding it hard to be positive, good luck ladies xx


----------



## Confused84

Evening ladies

I have been a complete fool, I had some pink discharge yesterday and I've had some Brown discharge today ( when I wipe) sorry tmi! I have also been having period type pains. I assumed it was all over so tested today - 7dp5dt and it's a BFP! I'm scared though it's all going wrong as it feels like AF is coming x


----------



## Lozielou

Early congrats confused! E could be late implantation but then guess hormone would take a bit longer to appear! So if it's Bfp I Bfp! Good luck! Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Confused ... that pink and brown discharge is normal ... don't panic! Congrats on your bfp ... but step away now till OTD so you don't stress yourself xx

Jemma ... having done two cycles - one I behaved and waited and af arrived the night before, the second I tested the while way thru and was heartbroken by each bfn. I am going back to behaving and waiting till test day because I like my bubble!! Hey do say that you can get a positive at 5days past a 5 day transfer however, it depends on the levels of you and the test so you need to think what is best for you.

As for the hpt clinic debate my clinic is private and also caters for nhs but they are both the same and provide 2 hpt's day 15 and 22 then a scan at 35-40 days no bloods at all! Thank god no more needles ... although I might convince my dr to do them for me if we are lucky xx


----------



## Confused84

Thanks lozielou but I've been on Google again and it looks like it might be a chemical pregnancy so I'm not getting excited x


----------



## Lozielou

Confused-Careful of Google Hun, iv read so many different outcomes for ladies with a faint positive I came off thinking wtf? No better off! If you look hard enough you will come across lots of scenarios. I know lots of ladies that had spotted and had brown and been pregnant! I know it's hard to stay positive I'm in bits playing limbo with chemical or pregnant. Sorry your going through the same kinda worry. But remember your meant to test otd! When is that Hun?


----------



## Confused84

It's so hard isn't it, my OTD is Friday. I was sure I wouldn't test till then but I really thought it was all over x


----------



## Lozielou

Really sounds like implantation bleed to me Hun! Keep away from pee sticks till fri! U will drive yourself mad keep testing ! X


----------



## Little bumblebee

Test day is Thursday I'm 11dp4dt been having a lot of period cramps /lower back pain and feel like AF is on her way suppose I just need to wait it out and hope for the best 😔

Goodluck to those due to test 😃

Xx


----------



## Rnt

Sunshine and clouds - we did our first cycle NHS and this one private, our clinic doesn't even give you the hpt let alone do bloods you just call them on the o
TD with your result.

Confused - I don't think there is any way of telling if it's chemical or not and google with give you whatever answer you are looking for if you look hard enough (I know I am a serial offender 😉).  A positive is a positive and so until you know anything else ENJOY xxx 

lozielou - relax and try to enjoy your BFP xx

Star - any line is a positive, it doesn't need to be the same colour as the control line.

Afm, I'm now 11dp3dt and have tested every day since getting a positive at 7dp.  Still looks to be getting darker just holding out till OTD on Thursday.  Still doesn't feel at all real.


----------



## mazza10

Good luck all those testing today!

Well OTD is tomorrow.  I didn't bother testing today.  Will test with the HPT that the clinic has given me.  Been getting some pains around my stomach and my back.  Hoping this is all normal.  But my appetite has gone through the roof....


----------



## zozo_lou

Fingers crossed for everyone testing for BFP's!! 

OTD today & I did a test this morning & got   I cannot quite believe it! I keep staring at the stick!

For those concerned about bleeding the hospital told me this is quite normal & if it's a brownish discharge that is apparently more of a positive sign? (Don't really understand why!)

I didn't have any bleeding just had few cramps (not quite like AF but similar) and terrible heartburn but other than that felt very much the same, like many others have said on here symptom spotting can drive u insane!! 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mazza10

Congratulations zozo-lou....   17th seems like such a long way away...


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations zozo_lou on your  !!! xx


----------



## Alanabath

Hi all, congratulations on all the BFP!!  and good luck to those testing soon. 
I gave in and tested on Monday and got a BFP I also did one this morning but the line was slightly lighter :-/ worried me a bit. Official test day is Thursday. X


----------



## tinkerbell78

Congratulations on all the BFP on here, gives me some hope.

10dpt 5dt and a bfn again, not holding out much hope of this result changing, so I am leaving here now and wishing you all the best of luck xx


----------



## zozo_lou

Thanks Mazza & Sunshine and clouds! Yes 17th seems ages away but as my DP it's only 2 weeks on Monday (bless him he's all excited & convinced it's twins for some reason!) 

Alanabeth try not to worry about lines being lighter/darker one day to the next, lots of things can affect it apparently a positive is a positive  

Tinker bell sorry to hear ur still a BFN but don't give up hope just yet, things can change from 1 day to the next! Fingers crossed for u

Xx


----------



## Rnt

Tinkerbell i am sorry about your test but don't give up hope xxx

Zozo - congratulation x

Ive got another +ve today with a line darker than the control line so hoping for it to stick till thursday.

Alanabeth, this is the problem with testing early, so much can effect the lines (time of going tot he loo, how much you have had to drink) - i know all the concerns and yet i still test  early   We drive ourselves mad!


----------



## Alanabath

Rnt - I did the test in the morning both mornings so who knows. Trying to stay positive! it's just such an emotional roller coaster. 
I hope your positives keep coming until Thursday  
Congratulations on your positive zozo xx


----------



## mazza10

Rnt - yay for a darker line...I see we are the same in our timelines....x

Alanabath - I did a test in the morning and it was negative.  Did another in the evening on the same day and it was positive...It really can change in a matter of hours x


----------



## Lilly83

Hello

Well they do often say the meds keep AF at bay however its not always true as with both my BFNs I bled full flow before OTD

Its def not a bad sign but be mindful it could be the meds 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mrs_F

Hi everyone...
I am currently in the looonnnggg lonnnnng days of the 2ww. I had EC on 15.Oct and 3 day transfer on 28.Oct. I think this means that tomorrow (Wednesday) I will be 2 weeks after EC and 11dp3dt. 

If the old witch hasnt shown up so far can I hope that this is good news... Or is it just pesky cyclogest messing around with my natural hormones? 

I know that different clinics give different test dates... Mine say two weeks from ET, I assume to look out for chemical pregnancies etc. My husband is away at the moment so we aren't testing for a few more days... But I want to read into the no-show of AF... Does it possibly mean we are on to a winner?!?  

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Mrs_F

Thank you lily who replied to my previous post - I accidentally posted in the 2ww board - you must have all thought 'who is this woman gate crashing our thread'?!?


----------



## mazza10

OTD for me today....and I can now officially say its a     

Will be calling clinic in a couple of hours to book 6 week scan.  Good luck to anyone testing today too.  I hope it's more BFP's!!!!! x


----------



## Alanabath

Congratulations mazza! 😄 

I tested again this morning and still a faint line. Just don't know what to think. Test day is tomorrow  but I think I will leave it as I'm due to work. I'll test Friday to see where we are then. 

Good luck to anyone else testing today xx


----------



## mazza10

Thanks Alanabath.

A faint line is still a positive...Good luck for Friday x


----------



## shadow2013

Ladies I caved in and tested this morning .. and I have a faint line! OTD is tomorrow ... dh is being cautious I am in shock - hope it is stronger tomorrow!


----------



## Little bumblebee

Congrats Mazza  

Goodluck ladies testing tomorrow 😃
My otd is tomorrow too i never tested early this time so hoping it's good news tomorrow but I'm not sure been having loads of cramps on & off seen a psychic in july saying that I was gonna conceive in October so hoping she's right but tbh I think it was a waste of money lol time will tell I suppose 😔 xx


----------



## mazza10

shadow2013 - congratulations.  I found first response to be the best.  If you can buy those, get them.  There is no mistaking lines on those...

Little bumblebee - Well done for not testing early...I don't know how you did it!  Cramps is normal I had them and still getting them now....I know what you mean about a psychic...I went to one 3 years ago just after my last IVF cycle and she said that I will get pregnant at 37...I was 37 last month...lol


----------



## gemc

Hi Mrs F,
I had my EC on 15th as well and ET on 17th. I've been told I can test this Sunday. I'm so convinced its worked as I have no signs of AF. I'm on x3 progesterones a day & steriods, so not sure if this could be stopping it, but surely not?? 
Have you had any symptoms of anything?
Fingers crossed for BFPs all round!! x


----------



## Little bumblebee

I suppose time will tell if she was right or not she was spot on about everything else she's said she kinda knew too much without knowing us if u know what I mean kinda wish I had tested early but too scared too know the outcome 😔 hope I get good news like u did 😃 xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations mazza that is brilliant news! xx 

Shadow!! Congrats on your bfp lovely so exciting!!!  

Little Bumblebee good luck for tomorrow hon xx 

Alana sounds fab congrats xx 

It's OTD for me and still negative. Not to be this time. We will try again though 

Congrats to you all and good luck for a happy healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## mazza10

sunshine and clouds - so sorry hun....nice that you have a plan already.  Good luck x


----------



## zozo_lou

Congratulations Mazza, Alanabeth & Shadow!  exciting isn't it.

Little bumblebee well done on not testing early, strong willpower, I couldn't do it! I had & still have cramps so they're not necessarily a bad sign! 

Sunshine & clouds sorry to hear that! But best way get back on the IVF horse again! That's what we did & so glad we did

Mazza - you're first scan is the week before mine, I'm the 17th! Seems ages away doesn't it!

Xx


----------



## mazza10

zozo_lou - yep it seems like a lifetime...not sure how I'm going to get through the next 2 weeks...it's like the 2ww all over again.


----------



## Alanabath

Sunshine and clouds - so sorry to hear your news. Well done for not giving up though. Wishing you the best of luck for next time 😀. 

Thank you for the congrats 😃 I'm hoping the positives stay! 

Xx


----------



## zozo_lou

Mazza that's what I said to DP this morning, it's like the 2ww again, questioning & wondering what's going on! 

x


----------



## DippyHippy

Sunshine and Clouds - sorry to hear about your BFN.  Hope you're ok   x


----------



## shadow2013

Sunshine and clouds - do you to wait for af to arrive before your clinic accept the bfn? Send you  

Mazza and zozo ... im still having cramps, exceptionally tired Can't wait till OTD tomorrow and hopefully get a positive on the clinic hpt - I think I'lol find it more real!!

Alanabeth ... congrats hun on your bfp xx


----------



## Rnt

Congratulations Mazza, Alanabeth & Shadow! Whoop whoop xx

Sunshine and clouds   I'm so sorry xx

Well my OTD is tomorrow I now have 6 days work of ever darkening positive tests (it's expensive testing early!) I've an ATBW (average time between wee's) of about 3hrs day and night! Roll on tomorrow....


----------



## Alanabath

Thank you shadow 😃. Best of luck for tomorrow. xx


----------



## mazza10

Rnt - Congrats.  Sounds like you have your BFP...but nothing is official until OTD...lol


----------



## Furry

As much as I hate to put a downer on things, I'm afraid the drugs and Progesterone can stop you bleeding, although some people do bleed before test date no matter how much medication they're on. I hope for both of you it's a BFP, but not bleeding doesn't necessarily mean a BFP, I'm afraid theres no way of telling for certain until test day. Good luck!


----------



## Confused84

Hi ladies 

Lots of good news on here so congratulations!  I found the wait for the scan torture last time (and for me unfortunately my worst fears were real) but hopefully you will all be absolutely fine!

Big hugs to those with BFN’s - for those of you trying again you are very brave, this is the last time I am putting myself through this!

AFM - I tested again this morning and the line is darker, however, I still have the odd bit of brown spotting so I am still not sure what to think.  OTD is Friday x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thank you ladies xxxx 

Shadow am not sure mrs I've not told them today anyway going to do that tomorrow xx 

Confused fingers crossed for you getting darker sounds good x 

Rnt good luck for otd xx


----------



## zozo_lou

Confused84 we were at the same time cycle last time aswell, my last transfer was 19th may, I remember seeing you on the feed back then! 

Congrats on ur BFP & I keep reading brown spotting is a good sign? 

Xx


----------



## Confused84

thanks both, i really hope so, however, i am oing to be petrified if its still a BFP on friday! x


----------



## Lozielou

Hi! Lots of bfps since I last checked in! Congrats! 
So sorry for any bfns. It's such a tough road, keep strong, look after yourself and have a plan thinking of you all in this difficult time  
Afm I got faint Bfp and pregnant 1-2 weeks( clear blue) Sunday on otd and thought another chemical. I retested Tuesday and it said 2-3weeks so I was happy to see that but still being really cautious after 2 mc. Just praying this is it now, my acupuncturists felt my tummy and said it felt good and positive so I'm seeing her again Friday as she gave me some much needed hope! Love to all!
Confused- sounds positive to me! I believe brown spotting is a good sign  good luck xx


----------



## zozo_lou

Congratulations Lozielou   Xx


----------



## Rnt

Good morning ladies - well it's OTD and this morning DH asked if there it's possible for all the dye in the test to be sucked into the positive line as that is significantly darker than the control iine.  I will call the clinic later to book in my scan and start that dreaded countdown...


----------



## shadow2013

Good morning ladies

Congrats rnt xx

AFM - it's officially a       my clinic are a bit different,  I have test next wk again and then they a scan for day 35-40. So happy xx


----------



## Rnt

Congratulations shadow xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Congratulations ladies xx 

I'm defo out starting bleeding this morning.


----------



## shadow2013

for you tinker bell I know there are no words to help!


----------



## mazza10

Rnt & Shadow... .  So happy for you both.  

tinkerbell - So sorry.


----------



## Lozielou

So sorry tinker bell- any frosties? Got a plan as to what's next? Take time out to recharge Hun but try not to give up hope. Thinking of you xx
Rnt and shadow fab news congrats


----------



## Alanabath

Congratulations Rnt and Shadow so pleased for you 😃 x


----------



## tinkerbell78

Thanks ladies, I'm sure I will be fine, we have to be don't we? 

Yes I have 1 blast frozen and another fresh cycle left. I've all ready had 4 transfers and I'm starting to wonder if I have issues with implantation? More research for me to do on good old DR Google I think.


----------



## Alanabath

So sorry tinker bell - there are no words, it's such a tough journey. Look after yourself and don't give up Hun x


----------



## zozo_lou

Tinker bell so sorry Hun  

Rnt & shadow congratulations!  welcome to the next waiting game for the scan!! 

Xxx


----------



## mazza10

Ladies, looks like I'm the first with the early scan....I am really scared....I know all the stories, about no heartbeats, empty sacs etc.....


----------



## Lozielou

Mazza- I have early scan booked 17th November. I'm mostly worried about about not getting to the scan date and Mis carrying before gosh never is any easier! More acupuncture tomorrow to calm the nerves. Going twice a week at the mo, I feel like I need it! Are you crampy or any other signs, symptoms?? 
Tinkerbells, have you fallen before? Have u had a hysteroscopy? Maybe a different clinic with a fresh approach? Or are you still nhs, u can't give up Hun, I always said I will keep going until that baby is in my arms( unless I'm really down and it's affecting myself or dh to much! ) look forward and like I always say have a plan!


----------



## mazza10

Lozielou - cramping is not so often now...my breasts are still sore, and that has never gone away.  My appetite has grown too...yeh I am scared too on not even making it to the scan....


----------



## Lozielou

I'm cramping on and off, yesterday less than today. Petrified as I mc 6 days after otd last time so praying I get through to next week right now! My boobs are heavier but not sore really! Have u got a scan date? Xx


----------



## Lozielou

Sorry just saw it's the 12th, when was your otd? Will that be a 5 week scan? Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Aww thanks ladies - it's so nice to be able to tell someone the results as it's all very secret in our lives. I wish I could book a scan - I have to do another test next week and then they book a scan for 35-40 days post ec. However, my gp is running bloods on Mon and we'd next wk to check all is well and hopefully hint if it's one or twins! ! 

I think I'm more nervous now having never fallen before xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Yes lozie I've had a mc, ds who's nealry 17 and 2 ectopics. I'm with a different partner now, don't know if that makes any difference or not. I'm going to speak to the consultant and see if she knows what is going wrong. 
Xx


----------



## mazza10

OTD was yesterday but my clinic scan 2 weeks from OTD.....


----------



## Lozielou

Tinkerbell, maybe that is a factor in what's going wrong, hardest thing to swallow is not really knowing half the time, I know there's a test that would look into your fertilised embryo to see if the pairs are correct. I was going to do it but it costs 400 privately..... Not sure if they do it on nhs. Will you go to a subfertility clinic to get checked out properly? Again if I have a third mc that's what my consultant has asked me to do. How long ago did you have ds? 
Mazza- so a 5 week scan? I understand because it is so early some ladies see the sac then have to go back for another to see heartbeat a week or 2 after! 
Anyone of intramuscular progesterone? I really hurt my leg today don't know how I'm going to keep going, my legs are sore lol! Xx
Shadow congrats I think a test a week later is always a good idea. I'm testing again Sunday to double check things are still happening  So another wait for us then! Any cramping? Xxxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

My son is nearly 17. I have one frozen blast left,so I'm going use that and if that doesn't work then throw anything and everything at my last funded cycle. That will be my last shot no way could I afford private.


----------



## Confused84

Hi all

It's my OTD tomorrow and although I've still had so e brown discharge I still got a BFP this morning.

I've not got some cramping which disappears when I walk around, is this something to be worried about? I'm just so verbose after my last mc x


----------



## mazza10

I'm on intramuscular progesterone but DH does them for me in the bum, much easier and doesn't hurt....


----------



## mazza10

Confused84- congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Confused84

Apologies for all the spelling mistakes, I'm using my phone! 

Thanks mazza, do you think it's ok to be having cramps / heaviness? X


----------



## mazza10

Yep I'm still having cramps but not so often now so now I'm stressing that they have stopped growing... The worrying never ends!


----------



## Rnt

Evening ladies, are there 3 of us with the same dates - but different scan dates.  I think mine is the latest (7w4d) so 3 weeks or worrying.  Having already done this once you would think I'd be okay with it but I think I'm actually worse thisTime!  Natures way, you forget all the worry and stress.


----------



## Lozielou

Good luck Tinkerbell, I really hope it works out for you 
Confused- congrats. I am well aware of that worry, I have never passed 6 days after otd so I'm dreading next hpt on Sunday. Iv decided I need to know one way or another if there's still stuff going on! I'm still having cramps more so when I'm on my feet for to long but still crampy. Have noticed slight tender boobs today ( sorry tmi) and been burping and popping!! A lot! Also achy back. But nothing to out of the ordinary. I had all this last time so I'm not thinking it means all is well but we will see! X
Rnt I'm 17th nov ! What date are you? Yes a few of us now . Does anyone have bloods instead of hpt? Wish I did, dreading next hpt...... Xx


----------



## Rnt

Lozielou - I'm 21st Nov.  A long 3 weeks away!


----------



## zozo_lou

Lozzielou we've got the same scan date! 

Confused84 congrats on the BFP! My cramping is coming & going aswell, I did another test this morning & much darker BFP now but DP is saying to still not read too much into it in case it goes wrong, doesn't want me getting too excited but as u all know that's impossible when the BFP comes!! 

Seems to be a lot of BFP's this month which is great news 

Xx


----------



## shadow2013

I'm still getting cramps and suffering breathlessness - still in rest and not allowed to work - apparently ohss won't leave till wk 7-8 !!

Why don't you ask your gp to do bloods - mine is happy to do this xx


----------



## shadow2013

Congrats confused - we can all keep our fingers crossed for each other to get thru these early days xx


----------



## Alanabath

Good luck for all your scans ladies 😃 

I tested this morning with a FR and the line was soooo faint, so faint I'm not sure if it was even there! Did a cheap sainsburys one and negative 😢😢 looks like that's it for us. Game over. It's so heart breaking. 

Take care xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi marimar

How are you getting on? Lots of ladies on here have had success just keep positive. When's your test date?

Pumpkin x


----------



## Rnt

Alanabath - is it OTD? I honestly have friends who have had late implantation and so didn't test positive till after OTD.  Have you had a bleed?  Try to stay calm - even a faint line on a FR is a positive so keep the faith xxx


----------



## Alanabath

Thank you for the words of hope Rnt, I had three positives (Monday,Tuesday and Wednesday) also faint. OTD was yesterday but didn't test as I was working and didn't want to go in upset if it was bad news. The test was extremely faint this morning. The clinic did say things are not looking good but to test on Monday if AF doesn't arrive! To be honest I think I know in my heart it hasn't worked. I just can't understand it as there is supposedly nothing wrong with me just low sperm count on hubby's part 
Me and hubby have spoken and we are going to see if we can raise another 6k (will have to involve a loan) and do it again around feb next year. So we are trying to look forward and have a plan of action! Xx


----------



## mazza10

Alanabath - so sorry.  But good you have a plan....


----------



## MariMar

Hi Pumpkin,

I'm ok, just gritting my teeth through the 2ww... On 8dp3dt now! Everyone on the Nov 2ww thread is still talking about recent transfers and symptoms... We're still early enough on that no one's testing, and no one's getting any spotting yet, so it's still early days! Have a busy week this coming week at work, so trying to figure out what day will be the best to test on (supposed to be Thursday, but I'll have to see!). How're you?

xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Good luck if you test on Thursday and look after yourself on the 2ww. Not long now but it feels like forever I know. I'm ok. Tired/headaches but mulling through. Have 1st scan Monday. Wish u all the best.

Pumpkin
X


----------



## Lozielou

Alanabeth- sorry to hear your in that horrible situation, have you done a clear blue digital just to put it to bed. On otd my line was very faint then on other it said pregnant 1-2weeks. So I tested a couple of days after and 2-3 weeks came up  Maybe do a clear blue in a couple of days and then u will know for sure. Hope your ok, I know how hard it is, I think we all do. Keep chatting and keep that bit of hope. You never know xxx
Zozo Lou- so pleased I have a scan date with someone. Hope I make it with you to that day! How are you feeling? Did you have a frozen or fresh? Is this your 1st go? 
Pumpkin- will you be 5 weeks Monday? X
Good luck  marimar! Try to wait to otd Hun, I think it's best as that way there's no false outcomes. Got everything crossed for you 
Hello everyone !


----------



## zozo_lou

Lozielou, I know me too - I was hoping somebody had the same scan date as me so we can symptom swap whilst we're waiting for the dreaded scan.

I'm the same as you just praying I at least make it that far, then after that concentrating on the 12 week scan and so on & so on (It doesn't stop just with a BFP does it!) 

I had a failed fresh cycle in May/June and this time was an FET - we had some really good quality embryos and have had 2 put back in (only had 1 on the fresh cycle) and both times it was 3 day embies.  What about you? Are you fresh or frozen?

Fingers crossed for everybody who got their BFP's and sorry to all the BFN's - It's a horrible situation but the way I got through it was to have a plan for the next time. 

xx


----------

